#ubuntu-no 2011-04-18
<Mogget> Kagee: gratulere med gate prosjektet deres :D
<Mogget> nfs og openvpn, fungerer de uanvhengig av IPv6/IPv4
<Mogget> dvs. gir de blanke i underliggende overføringsmetode?
<Berge> Nei, begge er avhengige av IP.
<Mogget> ok
<Berge> Og begge _bruker_ underliggende protokoll.
<Berge> NFSv4 har IPv6-støtte, men den er litt haltende på Linux.
<Mogget> ok så hvis jeg vil ha nfs så burde jeg støtte for distribusjon av begge ip versjoner da.
<Berge> Det bør du uansett ha.
<Mogget> jeg har et fungerende nfs og vpn setup, men vil prøve meg på ipv6 uten å ødelegge det oppsettet jeg har.
<Berge> OpenVPN har IPv6-støtte i tap mode, iirc.
<Berge> Om du slår på IPv6, vil ikke det påvirke noen av IPv4-tjenestene dine.
<Mogget> vil ikke det skape et "ekstra" unødvendig lag for meg å holde styr på? Strengt tatt så lenge gateway klarer å prate med utenforstående verden, har det noe å si hvilke versjoner jeg bruker på innsiden?
<Berge> Det kommer an på oppsettet ditt.
<Berge> Men ja, du får en ekstra IP-protokoll å holde styr på.
<Berge> Men nå skal visst jeg poffe mot TG.
<Berge> *poff*
<Mogget> kos deg
<Mogget> *envy*
<Mogget> må til larvik og begravelse istedenfor tg.
<Mogget> gonna be great! :P
<Anthail> Hvis jeg vil bruke min Linux Ubuntu Desktop som en webserver, hvordan setter jeg den opp mot FTP?
<Kagee> ja
<Anthail> Bare ja? :p
<Kagee> Anthail: du instruerer ftpserveren til å gi tilgang til www/public_html-mappa til eventuellt brukere du ønsker å gi tilgang
<Anthail> Har ikke en public_html mappe der? Og hvordan gir jeg ftpserveren tilgang til den mappa?
 * Kagee er afk nå og da
<Kagee> har du ssh installer/aktivert? 
<Kagee> i få fall er det bare å bruke sftp
<Anthail> Ja, har SSH installert
<Anthail> apt-get install spftp da?
<Kagee> nei
<Kagee> om du har ssh isntallert har du sftp med en gang
<Kagee> se om ftp-programmet har en instilling om å bruke sftp i stedet for ftp
<Anthail> Hm, jeg bruker FileZilla, men vet ikke helt hva jeg skal sette nøkkelfil til?
<Sakarias> prøv uten?
<Anthail> Er tydeligvis ganske nabb på dette her, men hvordan gjør jeg det? :p
<Sakarias> dunno
<Sakarias> bruker ikke filezilla
<Anthail> Hm, nei, jeg får prøve igjen i morgen, da. Takk for hjelpen i alle fall! :-)
<Kagee> nøkkelfil ? gi faen og bruk passord ?
#ubuntu-no 2011-04-19
<Potet> Heisann. Finnes det et oversiktlig sted å rapportere skrivefeil i Ubuntu? 
<Kjes> http://ubuntu.no/bidra - bør finne noe der tenker jeg
<Kjes> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-no
<Potet> Ok, takk!
#ubuntu-no 2011-04-20
<Anthail> Heisann. Jeg har en Linux Ubuntu Desktop 10.0 som kjøres på min gamle PC, som jeg ønsker å bruke som server. Har satt opp SSHD sånn at jeg kan koble meg til via PuTTY fra en annen maskin, men ønsker også å kunne bruke FTP på denne maskinen. Men får ikke til å laste opp eller endre på filer/mapper over FTP - ei heller via /var/www/ mappa på Linux maskinen. Noen ide om hva som er 
<Anthail> galt?
<Sakarias> rettighetene på katalogene/filene, er sikkert ikke satt opp at din bruker skal kunne forandre på de
<Anthail> Det var det jeg også tenkte, så jeg gikk inn på rettighetene til mappa, men jeg er ikke eier og har ikke tilgang til å endre på rettighetene - men det er jo jeg som er hovedbruker på maskinen. Hvordan gjør jeg meg selv til root, da?
<Sakarias> sudo
<Anthail> I terminalen?
<Sakarias> mhm
<Anthail> Okei, så hvordan endrer jeg mapperettighetene via terminalen? Er relativt ny med Linux ser du :)
<Sakarias> skjønte det for lenge siden
<Anthail> Hihi ^^
<Sakarias> sudo chown <ditt_bruker_navn> /var/www
<Anthail> Ahhh, så flott! Det funka.
<Anthail> Takk så mye :)
<Sakarias> bare hyggelig
<Sakarias> men hvorfor ftp? SSHd har sftp innebygget
<Anthail> Ja, men fant ikke helt utav hvordan FileZilla bruker sftp fremfor ftp.
<Sakarias> samme måte som ftp
<Sakarias> adresse, brukernavn, passord :P
<Anthail> Tenkte meg nesten det - men hvordan kobler jeg med til med sftp da? For å være ærlig så vet jeg ikke engang forskjellen på sftp og ftp :p
<Anthail> hei
<Anthail> Ups, feil kanal ^^
<Sakarias> hehe
<Sakarias> ftp = ukryptert, brukernavn og passord i klartekst
<Sakarias> sftp = secure ftp
<Anthail> Hvilke FTP-programmer kan man bruke sftp med da? For jeg får det ikke helt til med FileZilla :p
<Sakarias> jeg bruker bare ssh
<Sakarias> bruker minimalt med gui programmer
<Sakarias> når jeg først bruker guiprogrammer, så er mac programmer jeg bruker
<Anthail> Jaha. For jeg får til (fra før) å endre filer som jeg ville med ssh'en. Men okei, takk for hjelpen uansett. :)
<Sakarias> "scp fil server:/plass" er det jeg bruker
<Anthail> Jaha.. Føler meg relativt nabb her nå :p Med andre ord, vet ikke helt hva det betyr, nei..
<Sakarias> scp følger med ssh pakka
<Sakarias> secure copy fram og tilbake
<Sakarias> "scp fil server:/lokasjon" eller scp server:/lokasjon/fil /lokasjon/paa/lokal/maskin/"
<Anthail> Ah. SÃ¥ i grunn en tekstbasert FTP som er sikker?
<Sakarias> nja... 
<Sakarias> lftp er tekstbasert ftp-klient
<Sakarias> lftp støtter ftp, sftp, http osv
<Anthail> Om jeg da sitter på en W7 maskin og skal overføre en fil til serveren, går det ann via SSH? Eller?
<Sakarias> jau, med et program som støtter det
<Sakarias> http://filezilla-project.org/images/screenshots/fz3_win_sitemanager.png
<Anthail> Ahhh, genialt! Den linken hadde hjulpet meg for en halvtime siden, så hadde du sluppet alt hodebryet med meg ;) Hjertelig takk
<Sakarias> rart du ikke googlet det selv :P
<Anthail> Fant ingen ting, har prøvd nå i en dag og to, men fant ikke ut! :P
<Anthail> Beklager hodebryet :p Er ganske nabb med Linux og egentlig alt som ikke er standard FTP, hehe..
<Sakarias> "filezilla sftp" var alt jeg googlet 
<Anthail> Ja, forsåvidt så trengte jeg "stfp" da, hehe.
<Sakarias> men sove... happy hacking
<Anthail> Takk for hjelpen!
<Sakarias> bare hyggelig
#ubuntu-no 2011-04-22
<Malin_> heisann
<Malin_> Jeg har problemer med å montere en DVD
<Malin_> Det er en vanlig DVD med en film på. Altså ikke noe man har brent selv, men en orginal-dvd
<Sakarias> hvorfor skal du montere den?
<Malin_> for å få opp innholdet?
<Malin_> maskinen aner visst ikke at den er i maskina
<Sakarias> start vlc, trykk på "open disc", snurr film
<Malin_> kjip film da. får en boks med dette i, antar det ikke er en del av filmen
<Malin_> http://pastebin.com/u0aUrCpC
<Sakarias> har du dvd spiller i maskina?
<Malin_> ja :)
<Malin_> har sett dvd med den før
<hjd> hm, har du fått til å spille andre dvd-filmer før?
<hjd> åja
<hjd> nvm
<Sakarias> Malin_: er filmen i korrekt sone?
<Malin_> skal være sone2
<Malin_> ja, jeg er ganske sikker på at jeg har spilt dvd med den før. har også kopiert noen dvd-filmer med den før osv, så den skal virke
<Sakarias> kan ha røket i mellomtiden
<Sakarias> test en annen film
<Kjes> pft, http://thepiratebay.org/ -> Søk "Tittel 720p" - Download this torrent
<Malin_> ja, skal teste en annen nå
<Sakarias> Kjes: hvorfor ikke 1080p ? :P
<Kjes> Sakarias: Fordi tven i stua er bare 720p :-)
<Malin_> hm... foreløpig ser det mørkt ut med tanke på neste dvd jeg tester
<Malin_> sukk
<Malin_> skal teste en vanlig musikkcd også
<Sakarias> Kjes: hehe
<Sakarias> Kjes: samme med soveroms-tven min
<Kjes> soveroms-tven min er 1080 :-D
<Sakarias> logisk :P
<Malin_> spilleren finner musikk-cd-en jeg testet i alle fall
<Sakarias> gah, modemet hjemme er i fjasemodus igjen
<Sakarias> nevermind... jeg slo av filserveren før jeg stakk ja
<Sakarias> *facepalm*
<Kjes> Sakarias: vel, den på soverommet er 40" og veier 14.5kg, den i stua er 42" og veier 40kg. Hvilken ville du valgt å ha hengende i en tynn lettvegg?
<Sakarias> Kjes: lerretet mitt
<Kjes> bazinga
<Sakarias> :P
<Sakarias> men ja... ser poenget... påtide å oppgradere stuetven
<Kjes> nja.. virker upåklagelig da.. selv etter 5+ år og 3 flyttinger :-)
<Sakarias> vurderer noe alla http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=624820 selv
<Kjes> utrolig å si det, men jeg tror ikke jeg kan gå for så stor i stua
<Sakarias> hehe
<Sakarias> jeg skal degradere i stua
<Kjes> hehe
<Kjes> flytte projektoren?
<Sakarias> selge
<Malin_> så veit ikke jeg. Er det noe galt med hardwaren om den finner cd og ikke en dvd?
<Kjes> Sakarias: hvorfor?
<Malin_> eller er det softwarerelatert :S vanskelig å si uten feilkoder antar jeg
<Sakarias> Kjes: snart ny pære tid... 4500kr, sommer = mye lys i stua...
<Sakarias> koster meg en ok tv hver gang jeg bytter pære
<Kjes> sant.. og en tv varer betydelig lenger
<Sakarias> jupp
<Sakarias> kommer garantert til å save den når jeg bytter, hvis jeg bytter... men hver gang jeg fyrer opp et spill, så tenker jeg på levetiden på pæra
<Sakarias> også vil jeg se trynet på postmannen som skal levere TVen... han som kom med 37" uffet seg mye iallfall
<Kjes> da er jo valget enkelt... den 55" i nedfeldbar, elektronisk benk, som du tar opp når du skal spille :-D
<Kjes> og projektoren til alt annet
<Kjes> så mye som du spiller, så er det jo verdt det ;-)
<Sakarias> tja... eller elektronisk lerret med stammere
<Sakarias> senkes ned forran TVen :P
<Sakarias> har tenkt på det også
<Kjes> funker, men det er så lite pimp ;-)
<Sakarias> tviler også på at jeg finner stor nok leilighet om et årstid
<Sakarias> til å kunne ha lerret på veggen
<Kjes> kommer jo ann på lerretet det
<Sakarias> jupp.. kan gå ned i størrelse
<Kjes> skal være ganske kimD-leilighet hvis du ikke har plass til 160x160
<Sakarias> firkanta?
<Sakarias> skal ikke ha noen kimD-hybel nei
<Kjes> var et eksempel bare :-)
<Sakarias> hehe
<Sakarias> vi får se hva jeg gjør...
<Sakarias> tipper jeg kjøper tv... pakker projektor og lerret ned, og plasserer det under trappa til jeg ombestemmer meg igjen :P
<Kjes> har sett på den 55" før riktig nok.. helt sykt bilde i den
<Sakarias> og flytter TVen inn på soverommet :P
<Sakarias> yes
<Sakarias> kan hende man går ned 5", og går for en sony 50"
<Malin_> får teste en reboot
<Malin_> installerte nemlig det der libdvdread4
<Malin_> i sted
<Malin_> ser det står at man kanskje må reboote
<Malin_> brb
<Sakarias> gah... trøndere i stua *rømme*
<Kjes> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zrnd63DAH8o&feature=youtu.be
<Sakarias> Kjes: stilig... midt i videoen så begynte introen til cretivia :P
<Sakarias> passet godt inn :)
<Malin-> ser dårlig ut det her
<Malin-> kan det være noe med ubuntu 11.04 som gjør det kanskje
<Malin-> sukk
<hjd> Malin-: hm.. jeg kjenner egentlig ikke til det, men så vidt jeg har forstått må man legge inn et par pakker fra restricted for å kunne spille av dvder. Men som du nevner over at det har funket før regner jeg egentlig med at du har gjort det.
<Malin-> ja
<Malin-> jeg har installert restriced extras også
<Malin-> den ville ikke lese en dvd jeg har laget selv en gang heller
<Malin-> men cd var ikke noe stress
<hjd> vet jeg har sett et par bug rapporter om folk som ikke får spilt av dvder, men tror ingen av de nevnte om de hadde installert nødvendige pakker eller ikke.
<Malin-> ah
<Malin-> men skal visst være nok å installere libdvdread4 (var installert her)
<Malin-> og kjøre: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<Malin-> frustrasjon, men håper det er softwarerelatert
<Malin-> her er akkurat samme problem jeg har, men ingen løsning :S http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=488320
<hjd> Malin-: NÃ¥r funket dvder sist?
<Malin-> det husker jeg ikke sikkert, for er en stund siden sist jeg prøvde å spille av dvder
<Malin-> hadde problemer med en dvd jeg brente for en ukes tid sida, men trodde det var pga at det var ntsc
<Malin-> men før det, kan jeg ikke huske at jeg ikke har fått spilt av
<hjd> bare tenkte på at det sannsynligvis var nyere versjoner av pakkene når du oppdaterte til Natty. Kanskje det var noen endringer der?
<Malin-> det kan godt tenkes noe er endret der
<Malin-> det var før natty jeg spilte av dvd
<Malin-> men om jeg gjorde det sist med 10.10 eller 10.04 eller 09.10 er jeg ikke helt sikker på
<hjd> Jeg har kjenner egentlig ikke så godt til dvder i Ubuntu, men det er noe av det eneste jeg kan tenke meg hvis det har funka før.
<hjd> <del>kjenner</del>
<hjd> eller har. 
<hjd> Ah... skriver feil. Også retter jeg det til det verre....
<Malin-> hm, ja
<Malin-> dette blir man jo gal av
<Malin-> kanskje lurt å ikke oppgradere til ting før det er ferdig... sukk
<Malin-> står her hvordan man gjør det: http://mygeekopinions.blogspot.com/2011/04/install-dvd-playback-codecs-in-ubuntu.html
<Malin-> men kanskje avinstallere de pakkene og installere de på nytt kan løse noe?
<Malin-> evt. dpkg-reconfigure eller noe?
<hjd> Greiere å teste ut ting i virtuelle maskiner i tilfelle noe går galt. :) Men så tester det vel litt grundigere hvis man installerer på en fysisk maskin.
<Malin-> nettopp
<hjd> Tja, du kan jo prøve å installere de på nytt.
<Malin-> og er vel vanskelig å vite om det er mulig å spille av dvd kun ved virituell maskin
<Malin-> jeg kunne testet det ja
<hjd> En vm kan bruke dvdrom til den vertsmaskinen. Har kjørt ting fra cd i en virtuell maskin iallefall.
<Malin-> ja, kan jo teste om dvd-en lar seg spille av der da
<Malin-> hm.. kan det tenkes jeg likevel trenger medibuntu-repoen?!
<Malin-> ser noen rapporterer å ha fått til å lese dvd ved å kjøre følgende kernel-parameter: libata.dma=1
<Malin-> var en annen parameter på en annen side også, men finner den ikke igjen
<Malin-> den andre parameteren er: all_generic_ide=1
<Malin-> så får teste det
<Malin_> åj, med all_generic_ide=1 så skjønner den at noe er i spilleren, men tror det er empty media
<Malin_> mens noen finner den ikke osv hehe
<Malin_> makan
<Sakarias> hirr
<Kjes> hadde du startet å laste ned når jeg sa det, så kunne du ha sett den filmen innen nå :-)
<Sakarias> dvd er så 2001 :P
#ubuntu-no 2011-04-23
<Malin_> dvd-romen min finner altså ikke dvd-filmene eller får montert seg. Satte i en bland dvd nå, det fant den ut med en gang. skal teste å brenne ut en ubuntu-dvd-iso for å se om jeg får bootet maskina med det
<Malin_> i såfall må jo dvd-romen virke, skulle man tro
<Malin_> nei, fikk feilmelding da jeg prøvde å brenne ut en dvd, så er nok noe som er feil med den tror jeg :(
<Malin_> men kan vel bygge om den plassen der dvd-romen er til en sånn ssd-disk. Hørt at en kan det. Så kunne jeg fått en ekstern dvd-spiller i stedet eller noe
<Malin_> er jeg heldig er det bare å kjøre en sånn rense-cd i spilleren. Får teste når jeg kommer hjem igjen etter Påske
#ubuntu-no 2012-04-16
<malin> waawaa: om du skriver /whois malin
<malin> så ser du kanalene jeg er på f.eks. :)
<waawaa> nix
<jo-erlend_> geirha, wohoo! Toppen av lista på AskUbuntu denne uka! :) http://stackexchange.com/leagues/31/week/askubuntu
<RoyK> driiiiiit - selv på precise, er det ikke støtte for sanlock - hva ellers kan man bruke?
<malin> jo-erlend: det var en skrivefeil i service-fila mi so gjorde at den ikke startet opp buss daemonen (det er visst rette navnet tror jeg? )
<malin> stod name = og ikke Name =
<geirha> daemon er nisse på norsk
<malin> hehe :)
<malin> irettsaken med ABB så var det en (tror det var statsadvoktaen) som gikk igjennom noen tegninger av bomba hans
<malin> også sier han at det området som nissen nå gjorde rødt
<malin> en der heter nissen eller noe til etternavn :p
<malin> så de kaller daemons for nisse på norsk?!
<malin> har hørt at i en kristen variant av Ubuntu så heter alle daemons angels ?
<malin> snålt
<geirha> Nisser ser du ikke. De kan gjøre mye ugagn, men så lenge du gir dem grøt, oppfører de seg.
<geirha> Passer sånn tålelig som analogi :)
<malin> ehe ja :)
<malin> fin analogi i alle fall
<malin> er jo ikke så hyggelig å oversette med demoner
<si-m1> tror faktisk de endret navn på daemons i JesusLinux
<si-m1> distroen tha tis
<si-m1> http://ubuntuce.com/
<si-m1> sikkert den og
<si-m1> er ganske villt at slike ting eksisterer
<malin> finnes jo en satanist ubuntu også
<malin> i alle fall før
<si-m1> noen burde lage KopismLinux
<malin> ser ikke noe problem med at det finnes en kristen og en muslimsk ubuntu, men en satanistisk og sånt.. :S
<malin> men men
<malin> kopism ?
<si-m1> hva er galt med satanistisklinux hvis kristenlinux fins?
<si-m1> det blir jo ett fett
<si-m1> like sært
<geirha> kopism, er det det fildelingsreligionen heter?
<si-m1> jess
<si-m1> den svenske fildelingsrelgionen
<malin> si-m1: du har vel rett
<malin> aha
<jo-erlend__> retten bruker VLC?
<malin> gjør de? :D
<malin> men de bruker vel windows som os, men artig at de bruker vlc ti video
<malin> til
<malin> men hvordan er det i forhold til lovligheten?
<geirha> jo-erlend__: Når jeg bruker lang tid og skriver et svar jeg er fornøyd med, får jeg et par stemmer. Når jeg rabler ned et svar på ett minutt for et enkelt spørsmål, får jeg plutselig 20 stemmer og alskens "badges"
<jo-erlend__> geirha, hehe
<jo-erlend__> jeg kjenner det litt igjen.
<jo-erlend__> malin, det var det jeg også lurte litt på. Verdt å merke seg i alle fall.
<malin> jo-erlend__: ja, en ting er at du og jeg og alle andre kanskje bruker vlc, men er ganske sikker på at vlc bryter med en del lisenser om hvem og hva som får lov til å spille av diverse formater :)
<malin> osv osv
<malin> men men
<jo-erlend__> jeg bruker ikke VLC så mye. Jeg foretrekker Totem.
<malin> regnet med det
<malin> syntes totem er fin jeg også, men syntes den justerer lyden så lavt. eller jeg får justert lyden høyere i vlc der kilden av en ellera nnen grunn har lyden veldig lav som edefault
<malin> *default
<jo-erlend__> ja
<Sakarias> liker vlc... samme avspilleren uansett OS jeg bruker :)
<jo-erlend__> det er en fordel. Ser ut til at Canonical vil bruke den som standard i Ubuntu for Android.
<jo-erlend__> VLC er jo veldig bra på mange områder. Jeg bare synes ikke den er like behagelig.
<geirha> Jeg foretrekker mplayer. Slipper HUDen som popper opp med en gang en rører på musa
<si-m1> har aldri likt totem, men det er nok mest fordi den var treg da den kom
<si-m1> og fordi a'rpi var badass
<si-m1> eller hva han mplayerduden heter
<malin> dumt ikke eclipse støtter app-menu i unity. det programmet hadde vært genialt å brukt hud i, for er ørti menyer og under menyer der
<jo-erlend__> malin, har ikke Eclipse det? IDE er jo typisk programmer hvor HUD vil være _ekstra_ kult.
<malin> jo-erlend__: nope, funker ikke i eclipse, og med tanke på hvor heftig det er med menyer og sånt der, så hadde det vært som å komme til himmelen (skulle jeg tro) å få støtte for det
<geirha> eclipse bruker vel noe egenmekka gui
<jo-erlend__> har aldri prøvd Eclipse, faktisk.
<malin> ah. vi bruker det i skolesammenheng :) greit program, men så har jeg ikke erfairng med andre i den durne der
 * hjd foretrekker Netbeans fremfor Eclipse, når det gjelder IDEer.
<hjd> Har dog brukt geany en del i det siste som også er greit nok.
 * hjd venter spent på vi vs emacs-debattanter
<jo-erlend__> liker Geany
<geirha> vim til alt
<si-m1> 2nd that
<RoyK> jau
<RoyK> eneste - er det noen som har sett en vettug hex-editor for vim?
<jo-erlend__> hmm. Hvorfor bruker Edubuntu Eclipse som eksempel på hvordan man deaktiverer global menu hvis det ikke støtter det?
<jo-erlend__> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationMenu <-- " env UBUNTU_MENUPROXY= eclipse"
<jo-erlend__> kanskje jeg leste feil. Kanskje man må sette den variabelen for at Eclipse skal bruke det?
<jo-erlend__> neida, gjorde ikke det. Det er som jeg trodde. Alt som ikke er 1 er usant. Men det tilsier jo at Eclipse må ha støttet det på et tidspunkt?
<malin> om det går å aktivere det er jeg interesssert i hvordan, evt hva som skal tik for å gkøre det :)
<RoyK> http://i.imgur.com/FYhR3.gif
<jo-erlend__> hahaha!
<jo-erlend__> RoyK, herlig!
<jo-erlend__> har vi Frogger i Ubuntu forresten?
<malin> hva er frogger?
<jo-erlend__> spill! Har du ikke hørt om Frogger!? :)
<jo-erlend__> du er en frosk som skal prøve å komme seg over en veldig trafikkert gate uten å bli overkjørt. Veldig morsomt spill. :)
<jo-erlend__> Ungdommen nå til dags...
<malin> høres ikke ukjent ut, men kan ikke si jeg hm.. har hørt om det
<malin> :$
<malin> takk ;)
<malin> jeg som er så ung....
<jo-erlend__> http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/pixfrogger <-- Frogger i Ubuntu!
<malin> fikk melding om broken packages på den linken?!
<malin> Can not install 'pixfrogger' (E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.)
<jo-erlend__> mhm. Jeg testet det ikke først. :(
<malin> ah....
<malin> sånt som skjer :)
<malin> så på min global-menu-ønskeliste står eclipse og opera, men er vel mer sannsynlig at eclipse får det før opera.
<malin> kansk jeg skal installere frogger i fra software center i stedet? :)
#ubuntu-no 2012-04-17
<jo-erlend_> er det alright med screencasts i 1920x1080, eller bør jeg velge litt lavere oppløsning?
<jo-erlend_> nå snakker jeg om sånt som introduksjon av Ubuntu 12.04 og andre sånne ting som er ment å nå et litt videre publikum.
<si-m1> er glimrende med 1920x1080
<si-m1> er så irriterende med lav oppløsning på screencasts så man ikke ser hva som skjer
<si-m1> evt. at alt ser stygt og blurry ut
<si-m1> youtube lager jo mindre versjoner uansett, så det går seg alltids til om man ikke har båndbredde / tolmodighet nok til å se 1080p-versjonen
<jo-erlend_> hvordan blir det for folk som har mye lavere oppløsning, for eksempel på en laptop?
<malin> jeg får ikke større enn 1366x768, men ville gått for 1080p, da det er slik si-m1 sier.
<si-m1> jo-erlend_: blir jo skalert ned av youtube så kan tenkes det ser verre ut enn om den opprinnelig hadde vært det
<si-m1> men verre om den er nesten oppløsningen til skjermen du ser den på
<si-m1> er vanskeligere å skalere linjer fra f.eks. 720 -> 768 enn fra 1080 -> 768
<si-m1> men men, er vel egentlig bare å teste
<si-m1> den du lasta opp sist så i alle fall nice ut
<si-m1> men jeg så den riktignok på samme oppløsning som du lasta den opp
<si-m1> nå er det heldigvis få 1px-brede linjer i dagens desktop
<si-m1> så blir vel ikke så verst uansett
<jo-erlend_> går for 1920x1080.
<jo-erlend> jeg forstår av og til ikke hva pressen skriver. Som NRK nå, for eksempel: «Å kalle Breiviks følelsesløse ansikt for iskaldt, ville være å gi ham en følelse i møte med tiltalen». Hva betyr det der?
<[ZyteX]> jo-erlend: hvis du ikke skjønner det kan jeg ikke forklare det ;p
<RoyK> hrmf http://paste.ubuntu.com/933776/
<geirha> Hva får du om du installerer fenix da?
<geirha> Kanskje du bare trenger å kjøre en update ...
<RoyK> geirha: http://paste.ubuntu.com/934119/
<Sakarias> får det samme her
 * RoyK har fått seg jobb :D
<Sakarias> gratulerer
<RoyK> dvs - ny jobb... kanskje litt bedre enn den gamle
<Sakarias> er som regel derfor man bytter jobb :P
<RoyK> mhm
 * RoyK er bittelittegranne nysjerrig på hvordan sjefen ser ut når han får oppsigelsen min i morra
<Sakarias> et gledenssmil? :P
<RoyK> hehe - tviler litt ;)
 * RoyK lurer på om han bør bake kake til i morra, bare for å sette prikken over i-en
<Sakarias> bare holde arsenikk nivået i kaka til et minimum det :P
<superos_ux31> Sakarias: Husk at sjefen din kan få ny jobb også (f.eks at han bli din nye sjef i din nye jobb).
<superos_ux31> Den var til RoyK
<Sakarias> hehe, tviler på at sjefen min som nettopp har sluttet, begynner igjen med det første :P
<RoyK> superos_ux31: jaha, han kan nok det, ja, det er bare det at sjansen er så bitteliten for at sånt skal skje, at jeg kan slappe helt av - i tillegg er det ikke sjefen som er hovedproblemet på jobb, men heller andre ting
<superos_ux31> RoyK: Lykke til. Alltid spennende med ny jobb.
<RoyK> :)
<jo-erlend> haha
<jo-erlend> jeg har ledd av billettautomatene til NSB... Noen av dem tar bare sedler, andre tar kort og mynter, noen tar mynter og sedler; http://www.nrk.no/helse-forbruk-og-livsstil/1.8076364
<jo-erlend> Ruters nye automater tar bare kort og mynter.
<malin> jo-erlend: nå driver jeg og får launchpad til å pakke prosjeketet mitt :)
<malin> pussig at de ikke tar sedler?
<malin> jeg skulle kjøpe trikkebillett og rakk det ikke for trikken kom, så da jeg gikk av og fortsatt trengte bilett så hadde de en maskin som bare tok mynter :S blæh
<malin> kan de ikke ha bilettmaskin inne på trikken
<jo-erlend> malin, kult!
<jo-erlend> har du fått til sånn at alt starter opp automatisk nå?
<malin> jo-erlend: ja, det startet ikke automatisk fordi det i .lense (tror jeg) stod name og ikke Name
<waawaa> vet dere om jeg kan bruke telnet som irc-program?
<malin> så var en iten og ikke en stor N som gjorde det
<malin> jo-erlend: men det er 2 ting jeg ønsker å forbedre. 1: noe delay så ikke søket starter med en gang og 2. at søkeresultatet lagres til en lokal fil, som blir åpnet i nettlesern i stedet for søkelinken da den vil ruke tid fordi den egnetig gjør søket på nytt
<RoyK> malin: billettautomater er store ting, og de vil vel ikke ha folk på trikken som venter på å få kjøpe billett - da blir det litt vanskelig å bøtlegge snikere
<RoyK> malin: men at ikke billettautomatene kan ta sedler eller noen ikke kort, det blir litt for dumt...
<malin> ja
<malin> men hadde vært fint om en kunne betale med kort ombord også mener nå jeg me nmen
<RoyK> ja, det er mye som hadde vært fint, men der støtter jeg for en gangs skyld sporvei^WRuter
<jo-erlend> malin, sånt er viktig.
<jo-erlend> waawaa, det vet du også at du kan.
<jo-erlend> malin, det siste skjønte jeg ikke. Åpne resultat i nettleseren?
<jo-erlend> malin, når du søker på webben. Vil du ikke da få opp en liste over resultater og så velge det resultatet du vil ha?
<malin> altså resultatet jeg får, kan jeg jo åpne i nettlesern ja men da tar det litt tid før resultatet dukker opp igjen, fordi den da egnetig gjør et nytt søk
<malin> hm.. altså man skriver hvor man skal fra og hvor man skal til og får etter en stund et svar(dette skjer i linsa) trykker jeg på resultatet, for å lese hele resultatet, så sender den linken den søkte med til nettleseren og da tar det noen sekdunder frø den får opp svaret, fordi den kjører søket en gang til
<malin> et eksempel på en sånn link: http://www.idi.ntnu.no/~tagore/cgi-bin/busstuc/busq.cgi?lang=nor&quest=%25lade+til+tiller
<malin> jeg kan jo heller få svaret fra søket og lagre det midlertidig i en textfil, slik at en får hele svaret med en gang når man klikker på linken i nettleseren
<malin> men sparer visst ca 3 sekunder på å gjøre det :p
<malin> så det er kanskje ikke krise
<malin> 2 minutter igjen og den er ferdig pakket :D
<malin> *22 minutter
<RoyK> 222
<malin> :p
<malin> https://code.launchpad.net/~malinkb/+recipe/unity-buss-daily
<malin> :D
<malin> Dette er jo en stor dag :D
<Sakarias> waawaa: hvis du vet hva du driver med, så kan du bruke telnet som irc-klient ja... må skrive inn alt det en vanlig irc-klient gjør for deg automagisk dog... masse fjas for ingen nytte
<jo-erlend> malin, jeg tror jeg skjønner hva du mener. Det du ønsker å gjøre, er å cache søkeresultater lokalt sånn at du ikke søker hvis du allerede vet svaret. Det er egentlig det motsatte av hva du sa at du ønsket, men det er det du vil :)
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, jeg har hatt nytte av å bruke telnet som klient ved mange anledninger.
<Sakarias> tror jeg hadde brukt en pdf over adgangstidene enn å bruke den treige fancy tingen til kollektiven i trd
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: har aldri hatt behov for det... har jeg tilgang til internet, så har jeg tilgang til irc-klienter
<jo-erlend> malin, funker det altså? :)
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, ikke på fremmede Windows-maskiner.
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: det bruker jeg aldri
<RoyK> jo-erlend: da bruker man putty
<Sakarias> da bruker jeg heller en av irc-klientene eller ssh-klienten på mobilene mine
<jo-erlend> jeg har for eksempel opplevd Windows-maskiner med bare brukket IE og jeg har hatt behov for å laste ned en annen nettleser. Da har det vært fint å bare poppe ut på IRC og få noen til å utlevere en adresse.
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, hehe, jeg sa at "jeg har hatt nytte". Ting har nok forandret seg litt de senere år.
<Sakarias> eller bare stappe inn en minnepinne med et live linux-system på :P
<jo-erlend> ja, det er nyttig, men det er også noe som har blitt mer vanlig etterhvert. Det var ikke sånn at jeg gikk rundt med det på nøkkelklippet før. :)
<Sakarias> har bare nøkkler og en sfp på nøkkelknippet mitt
<jo-erlend> sfp?
<Sakarias> Small form-factor pluggable transceiver
<RoyK> sfp+?
<RoyK> til hva da?
<Sakarias> ikke + nei
<jo-erlend> malin, jeg synes rev 22 begynner å se ut som noe! :)
<Sakarias> RoyK: denne er en som ga meg litt huepine når jeg feilsøkte hvorfor ene stien til en san ikke ville funkere optimalt... byttet ut sfp'n og ting ble mye bedre, så da havnet den "defekte" på nøkkelknippet mitt som en påminnelse
<malin> jo-erlend: takk takk :)
<malin> jo-erlend: David Calle hjalp til med å gjøre de filene rett for pakking :) Snill han :)
<malin> holy shit... https://code.launchpad.net/~malinkb/+archive/ppa
<RoyK> Sakarias: heh - *nerd*
<jo-erlend> malin, funka? :)
<malin> ser sånn ut.. jeg har ikke testet selv, så må fjerne allt jeg har installert manuelt, så prøve å installere via ppa-en, funker det så er alt i orden (håper jeg) :)
<malin> :D
<Sakarias> RoyK: og stolt av det :)
<jo-erlend> malin, legger til PPAet ditt nå :)
<malin> takk :) jeg har ikke testet selv enda...
<malin> men bare å prøve :)
<RoyK> Sakarias:  godt :)
<jo-erlend> malin, må man fortsatt restarte Unity for at nye linser skal dukke opp?
<malin> usikker
<jo-erlend> ok. Det finner vi ut. :)
<malin> mulig, jeg har ikke testet det da jeg har startet ting manuelt, eller ved inn og utlogging
<malin> hm.. tror jeg har fjernet alt jeg har installert manuelt nå
<malin> da blir det testings her også :D
<hjd> malin: gratulerer med PPA.
<hjd> malin: sett opp en virtuel maskin for å teste der?
<hjd> (kanskje litt overkill, men alltid nyttig med VMer for testing)
<malin> hjd: takk :)
<malin> hjd: kunne jo det, men jeg tror ikke jeg brekker noe
<hjd> famous last words :p
<hjd> Litt mer seriøst er virtuelle maskiner veldig kjekke sånn sett fordi du kan sjekke at ting fungerer "for andre", at alt blir satt opp som det skal ut av boksen, at du ikke har glemt å oppgi en avhengighet som du har i utviklingsmiljøet osv...
<malin> aha
<malin> hjd: det er et godt poeng
<malin> så jeg bør teste den der også
<malin> kan ikke tro jeg har laget min første ppa
<waawaa> hva er ppa?
<malin> program package archive tror jeg det står for
<malin> jo-erlend: hm.. fikk du pakken?
<waawaa> hva har du pakket?
<malin> jeg la til, men når jeg kjører aptitude search <pakkenavnet> så dukket den ikke opp :S
<Sakarias> Personal Package Archive - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Personal_Package_Archive
<Sakarias> malin: husket du å kjøre update først? :P
<malin> waawaa: jeg har pakket en søkelinse for unity
<malin> Sakarias: ja
<waawaa> har du laget den selv?
<malin> ah, så et er personal
<malin> waawaa: ja :)
<hjd> malin: "2 packages waiting to build." Dvs de finnes ikke ennå
<waawaa> hvorfor heter det linse?
<Sakarias> pga det er oversatt fra engelsk
<malin> hjd: aha
<hjd> malin: Dukker vel opp når byggmaskinene til canonical får tid.
<waawaa> lens?
<Sakarias> mhm
<malin> hjd: ah. det er ikke helt ferdig pakket ja :)
<malin> jo-erlend: ah jeg var litt tidlig ute her.. trodde den var ferdig
<malin> har bygget for oneiric og precise jeg
<waawaa> hvorfor heter det lens da?
<malin> tja, er vel samme som at google heter google? liksom at man ser gjennom noen briller eller noe
<Sakarias> waawaa: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Lenses
<waawaa> rar ting å kalle det
<Sakarias> neh, egentlig ikke
<waawaa> og vil ikke da det norske ordet bli objektiv?
<waawaa> ikke linse?
<malin> kanskje objektiv er et bedre navn, ikke veit jeg
<waawaa> er i alle fall det man sier i foto- og optikerverden
<Sakarias> det kommer helt ann på aldersnivået og kverruleringsfaktoren om man sier linse eller objektiv i foto-verdenen
<Sakarias> (siden et objektiv som regel består av flere linser)
<waawaa> det er sant
<malin> hihi :)
<waawaa> men hvorfor bruker man "lenses" for å søke etter ting?
<Sakarias> du får spørre utviklerene
<waawaa> yeah.. jeg synes ordvalgene er rare
<malin> waawaa: her et eksempel på hvoran det fungerer: http://malinkb.dyndns.org/bilder/unity-lense-buss.png
<malin> dog bare et bilde
<waawaa> "lenses" for å søke etter ting, og "scope" som en motor.. scope er jo et abstrakt begrep.. hvordan kan de bruke det ordet for å beskrive en motor for å utføre søk
<waawaa> forvirrende opplegg
<malin> som du ser så er det flere, og det er 3 standard-linser i unity og en som er såkalt global, som søker i alle tre etter hva som passer eller noe (litt usikker på hvordan det fungerer)
<malin> en kan definere om en linse skal støtte søk der eller ei
<Sakarias> synes "dash'n" jeg bruker på osx bruker et bedre navn på "linser"... extension :P
<Sakarias> eller hva pokker den derre knappen heter i unity
<malin> det du får opp når du trykker på ubuntu-knappen oppe til venstre er dash ja
<malin> samme får man jo ved å trykke på super
<malin> genialt
<Sakarias> testet det for første gang i dag... syntes det var treigt
<Sakarias> og det der hud-greine var også treigt.... mye tasting for å gjøre det samme som å trykke ctrl+alt+t i gnome-terminal
<waawaa> på mange måter føler jeg at ubuntu har klart den kunsten det er å innføre en drøss med kompliserte elementer inn i skrivebordsopplevelsen, langt mer enn windows og mac, samtidig som de klarer å ivareta en illusjon om at dette skal være brukervennlig
<malin> skjer et samme uansett hvor man trykker ctrl + alt + t
<malin> det er jo veldig effektivt
<malin> og deter sikkert noe nye brukere kanskje må lære, slik man lærte andre ting føri tida :)
<malin> hud er genialt, men trenger nok noe finpuss + at flere progammer bør ha globl-menu-støtte (app-menu) slik at hud virker mot programmet
<hjd> utrolig irriterende i de tilfeller man oppdager man befinner seg i et skrivebordsmiljø som ikke har lagt til ctrl+alt+t som standardsnarvei :)
<Sakarias> ctrl+alt+t = new tab i gnome terminal (hvis jeg ikke husker helt feil)
<malin> nei, den åpner bare nytt terminalvindu
<malin> shift + ctrl + t er ny tab
<Sakarias> +n er nytt terminalvindu
<malin> ja, og da er det jo lettere å huske ctrl + alt + t
<malin> men det er kanksje ikke standard det?
<malin> husker ikke om jeg ordnet det manuelt eller ikke
 * RoyK husker godt gamle alt+shift+shift+esc
<malin> RoyK: den snarveien virker nesten umulig.....
<RoyK> malin: det var for å komme inn i debuggern til gamle netware ;)
<hjd> og ctrl+page up/down for å veksle mellom faner i gnome-terminal som jeg kun oppdaget nylig.
<hjd> shift+shift? Begge?
<malin> RoyK: ah :)
<Sakarias> jeg forandrer bestandig hurtigstastene i gnome-term, til ctrl+t og ctrl+n, som jeg er vant med fra alle andre programmer
<RoyK> hjd: ja :)
<Sakarias> hjd: er det ikke alt+piltaster tilsidene også?
<malin> hjd: ja, en kan også bruke alt + <nr på tab>
<malin> problemet er at det funker dårlig med weechat, der jeg burker alt + <nummer> hele tida for å veksle mellom samtaler og kanaler
<Sakarias> malin: og når man skal til tab nr 11 eller tab nr 43 ?
<malin> Sakarias: i weechat gjør man i såfall
<malin>        /go <tall på tab>
<hjd> Sakarias: jeg får ikke alt+piltaster til å funke iallafell.
<Sakarias> esc+j <tall> er det jeg bruker i weechat
<malin> og alt + piltaster
<malin> funker også
<hjd> RoyK: PÃ¥ hvilket tidspunkt virket det som en god ide?
<Sakarias> 90-tallet tipper jeg :P
<RoyK> hjd: tja - netware kom jo på åttitallet
<RoyK> hjd: og det skulle være noe du ikke bare gjorde tilfeldigvis
<RoyK> hjd: litt som alt+sysrq+b
<RoyK> ikke det katta får til
<malin> tar tid å få bygd pakkene ser jeg, så blir vekke på butikekn en tur, såf år jeg håpe det er i orden når jeg er hjemme igjen :)
<Sakarias> tipper du står i kø på bygge-riggen... og sikkert ikke den eneste som ønsker å få bygget pakker
<hjd> RoyK: nei jeg kan ikke huske å ha trykt shift+shift ved uhell (eller vilje) så de lykkes jo der..
<malin> Sakarias: sannsynligvis :) mange som venter i spenning :)
<RoyK> hjd: du har vel ikke trykka alt+sysrq+b ved et uhell heller...
<hjd> RoyK: nei, men det var greit å lære om skinny elephants. Tok jo bare 10-12 år før man fant ut hva den knappen ble brukt til... :p
<RoyK> det er jo printscreen også, da...
<hjd> Joda, og den er jo rimelig rett frem, men det ante meg jo at de ikke hadde den andre halvdelen for morro skyld
<RoyK> er jo ikke helt sikkert at det var derfor Linus valgte nettopp den, men det kan jo være
<RoyK> den var der jo før Linus begynte å hacke på ting
<jan123> Noen som vet hvordan mann formaterer en ekstern hardisk i Ubuntu, Så den fungerer på Mac og Windows ?
<Sakarias> jan123: mkfs.vfat eller noe slikt
<RoyK> jan123: med standardverktøya, de grafiske, kan du velge type filsystem, og da vil du ha fat32/vfat
<malin> åj, nå står den er bygd :D
<RoyK> jan123: om du legger UFS på den, vil den funke på linux og mac os x, og ha støtte for unix-atributter
<RoyK> jan123: me windoze støtter jo ingenting annet enn ntfs+fat
<RoyK> s/me/men/
<jan123> Jeg prøvde fat. Men da funket ikke disken på Mac ?
<jo-erlend> malin, du har bare i386 i arkivet ditt foreløpig. Jeg bruker 64bit.
<RoyK> jan123: mac leser fat32 uten problem
<malin> jeg og bruker 64-bit, men mener jeg valgte all på arkitektur
<jo-erlend> malin, ser ikke sånn ut: https://code.launchpad.net/~malinkb/+archive/ppa/+packages
<RoyK> jan123: mac støtter også exfat, noe jeg ikke trur ubuntu gjør (ennå) - det er patentbeskytta fordi atte microsoft fant ut hvordan de klarte å gå over en SATA-kabel uten å snuble og så patenterte skrittakten
<malin> hm. jeg er ikke sikker på hvor jeg velger deg :S jeg kan ha gjort neo feil ja
 * RoyK er ikke veldig begeistra for programvarepatentert
<malin> mener sikkert jeg kunne velge arkitektur et sted :S
<malin> og valgte all, men ja, jeg også så det med i386 så tenkte at det kanskje dukket opp mer etterhvert, men enida :S
<jo-erlend> malin, det er veldig lenge siden jeg gjorde det der, så jeg husker ikke helt hvordan det ser ut. Men du kan spørre i #Launchpad
<malin> ok
<jo-erlend> RoyK, enig. Det er fullstendig tullete. I hvertfall når man ikke snakker om noe helt revolusjonerende.
<jo-erlend> var det ikke en av patentene for telefaks som nylig gikk ut?
<RoyK> jo-erlend: det er på bærtur fordi patenter misbrukes og stopper innovasjon - patenter var ment å beskytte en oppfinner, ikke multinasjonale pengemaskiner
<jo-erlend> mhm.
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: sikker på at det ikke var teleprinter (siden den er enda eldre enn telefax) :P
<RoyK> Sakarias: fax er jo ganske gammelt
<jo-erlend> nå er det vel bare tre år igjen til vi kan begynne å bruke MP3 uten frykt?
<malin> her står det i alle fall all: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~malinkb/unity-buss/unity-buss-experimental/view/head:/debian/control
<RoyK> og patenter, som varte i 10 år, varer nå i 15, eller 20? og hvorfor? i disse dager går utviklinga MYE raskere, så patenene burde dermed gå ut på dato etter fem, kanskje tre år
<Sakarias> 1843 på faks, og 1901 på teleprinter
<jo-erlend> malin, du må også si fra til Launchpad hvilke arkitekturer pakkene skal bygges for.
<hjd> malin: "all, which indicates an architecture-independent package." Jeg lurer på om du kanskje vil ha "Architecture wildcards are in the format any (which matches every architecture), os-any, or any-cpu. " (http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Architecture)
<malin> jo-erlend: pakken er faktisk bygd for all
<malin> men det står feil
<hjd> Jeg kan ikke så mye om pakker, men jeg ser en PPA her som har en pakke med grafikk (som jo er samme uansett) er merket all, mens selve programdelen er merket any (og den bygger i386 og am64 pakker
<hjd> )
<hjd> *amd64
<malin> pakken heter: unity-lens-buss_0.9-0~22~precise1_all.deb
<malin> jo-erlend: i386 er visst en fallback-tag i følge davidcalle. han har tittet og sier tinger rett
<malin> den dukker opp rett i pakkearivkvet også
<malin> står ikke <pakkenavn>:i386 bak
<malin> jippy
<malin> this is coooool
<jo-erlend> malin, der kom den. :)
<malin> jo-erlend: jepp
<malin> jo-erlend: men det er visst en sånn fallback-architecture, i følge launchpad-folka + david-calle. den er bygd for rett
<malin> man må restarte unity for at en ny linse skal virke
<jo-erlend> malin, dukker opp her. Men jeg vet ikke helt hva jeg skal søke etter. :)
<malin> hehe :)
<malin> om du skal til tronheim
<malin> og skal ta bussen fra sentrum og til noen du skal besøke
<malin> så kan du søke sentrum til <navn på den du skal besøke>
<malin> neida ,så sofisitkert er det ikke
<malin> men en holdeplass eller et stedsnavn dit du skal :)
<jo-erlend> malin, jeg skjønner hva du mener. Den siden var jo temmelig treg. Men den returnerer flere resultater som ett. Det bør du få fiksa i neste versjon.
<malin> ja, det jeg mener. Den bør ikke søke før jeg er ferdig å skrive. Ergo ønsker jeg et sånt delay
<malin> at den ikke søker med en gang
<malin> når ting er som nå, så starter den søket før du er ferdig å skrive :) altså får man svar tilbake om ugyldige søk
<malin> derfor er den merket som versjon 0.9 og ikke 1.0 :)
<jo-erlend> det er ikke det minste problem å fikse.
<malin> så det er lett?
<jo-erlend> jada.
<malin> prøvd å forklare en del ganger :) hehe
<malin> + googlet, men ikke funnet
<malin> om det er lett å fikse, så fikser jeg en versjon 0.9.1 senere her
<jo-erlend> en ting du kan gjøre er å lagre tidspunktet for forrige endring i søkefrasen og bare søke når nåtiden er x sekunder større enn datiden, for eksempel.
<RoyK> fattigmannscaching? :)
<jo-erlend> RoyK, caching kommer i tillegg, men det kommer senere. :)
<jo-erlend> HTTP kom før Varnish :)
<RoyK> jauda...
<RoyK> og squid
<jo-erlend> jepp.
<RoyK> squid er litt lettere å ha med å gjøre enn varnish
<RoyK> selv om varnish er aldri så rått
<jo-erlend> malin, jeg styrer litt med Launchpad nå. Når det er i orden kan jeg jo hjelpe deg litt. Fint å få erfaring med bzr i forhold til andre også.
<Sakarias> RoyK: jeg synes det er omvendt
<malin> jo-erlend: gjerne det :)
<malin> tusen takk alle sammen :)
<Sakarias> RoyK: går meg støtt vill i squid sine config muligheter
<RoyK> Sakarias: vel... ikke enig - squid har ørten konfigmuligheter, men de er greie, varnish har få, og så må du til og kode C for å få til resten
<Sakarias> varnish har hatt det jeg trenger så langt
<jo-erlend> malin, jeg sa at det var enkelt. Det er nok ikke vanskelig, men det er heller ikke fullt så enkelt som jeg sa.
<jo-erlend> jo, det er vel forresten det, når jeg tenker meg om..
<jo-erlend> malin, det er ikke vakkert. Ikke sikkert at det funker engang. Men du kan prøve med noe sånt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/934511/
<jo-erlend> malin, få fikset så det ikke søker for tidlig og vis resultatene hver for seg i linsen i løpet av uken, så bruker jeg det som et eksempel i presentasjonsvideoen. :)
<jo-erlend> Noen som kjenner igjen dette symbolet fra noe sted? http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2011/009/e/c/pirate_flag_by_madmutreloaded-d36u5sl.jpg
<jo-erlend> http://images.wikia.com/mightandmagic/en/images/5/5d/447px-MicrosoftWindows-Logo.svg.png <-- Man kan se likheten? :)
<malin> jo-erlend: oki :)
<malin> jo-erlend: okey, da får jeg prøve å rette det nå med en gang :)
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> malin, når det gjelder å splitte opp resultatene ville jeg gjort det utenfor linsen. Bare lagre et svar som en tekstfil å jobbe direkte med det. Når du får splittet det opp sånn du ønsker, så putter du det inn i linsen.
<malin> jo-erlend: slik at den lagrer svaret i en textfil før den viser et i linsen i stedet?
<jo-erlend> malin, jeg snakker om utvikling, ikke produkt. Nå får du alle søkeresultatene i ett ikon i linsen din. Du vil ha ett ikon per resultat. Da må du først splitte opp resultatet og behandle det. Det arbeidet kan du like gjerne gjøre med en tekstfil, eller eventuelt bare lagre det i en variabel.
<malin> ah, det blir i neste versjon ja :)
<malin> men viktigste jeg kan gjøre nå er å ordne så den ikke søker med en gang. legge inn sånt delay
<malin> må bare finne ut hvordan
<malin> så skal google litt
<jo-erlend> malin, prøvde du koden jeg ga deg?
<jo-erlend> <jo-erlend> malin, det er ikke vakkert. Ikke sikkert at det funker engang. Men du kan prøve med noe sånt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/934511/
<malin> var på butikken, så har ikke sett, så ikke at du gav meg noe :)
<malin> men takk :)
<malin> så return fungerer i python? jeg prøvde nemlig å legge til det i en if else-setning i orginalkoden, men fikk en feilmelding. husker ikke hvilken nå
<jo-erlend> verdt et forsøk.
<malin> ja, så det fungerer slik :)
<malin> skal teste
<jo-erlend> hvis du vil ha et hack bare for å få det til å funke som det skal umiddelbart, så kan du jo legge inn en test på siste tegnet. For eksempel at søk må avsluttes med "!". Det er ikke noe du vil ha i det ferdige produktet, men det kan være en helt greit måte å gjøre det på mens du utvikler.
<malin> lurer på om jeg skulle satt opp eclipse eller noe annet så jeg kunne kodet der, da kan man lett få opp forslag til hva man skal skrive også
<malin> ah, du tenker for å sjekke at det vil fungere?
<jo-erlend> sjekk det jeg ga deg først. Hvis det funker, så er det ikke noe å tenke på. Hvis det ikke funker, så må du finne en annen løsning. Men akkurat hvor raskt søket utføres, ville ikke vært første prioritet for meg. Jeg ville heller ha prioritert å splitte opp resultatene så hvert resultat vises som ett ikon. Aktivering av et ikon bør ikke gjøre noe som helst. Bare lukke Dash.
<malin> jo-erlend: det ser ut å virke det.... :)
<malin> men om det er rett å ha den på 5 sekunder, eller om jeg skulle justert den til f.eks. 2 eller 3 veit jeg ikke enda
<malin> men alle veit at bussorakelet bruker noe tid
<malin> ja, i starten så kom resultatene bortover. det skal være lett å fikse igjen slik det stod orginalt
<malin> men så rotete ut da det kom mange ikke-gyldige svar bortover
<malin> et annet problem er at det siste søket kom nederst i lista og ikke først. sikkert lett å fikse også uten atj eg veit hvorfor
<jo-erlend> jepp. Det fikser du.
<malin> i alle fall å få flere svar bortover
<westernanalog> nå er jeg litt lat og tar en copy n paste:
<westernanalog> i am connected to inet with a mobile modem. i have also set up a wireless ad-hoc network with my windows pc. it works fine, but i cannot access inet from my windows pc. i set the wireless ip4 mode to shared. what have i done wrong?
<westernanalog> 12.04 forresten
<jo-erlend> hvordan gjorde du det?
<westernanalog> hva?
<westernanalog> ipv4 til shared?
<jo-erlend> hvordan satte du opp dette?
<westernanalog> i network manager
<westernanalog> ad-hoc
<westernanalog> krev ipv4, ingore ipv6
<westernanalog> ipv4 delt med andre
<jo-erlend> og du har internett via bredbånd på ubuntu-pcen?
<westernanalog> mobilt bedbånd
<jo-erlend> det var det jeg mente å skrive ja.
<westernanalog> det funket fint med kablet nett
<westernanalog> men ble lei av cat-5 :oP
<jo-erlend> ok. Når du kobler til det trådløse nettverket med Ubuntu, får du internett på klienten da?
<westernanalog> det er problemet
<westernanalog> maskinene prater fint
<jo-erlend> nei, du snakket om Windows tidligere?
<jo-erlend> hvis du bare bytter ut Windows med Ubuntu; funker det da?
 * RoyK synes Fortran burde forbys ved lov
<westernanalog> maskinene prater fint+
<westernanalog> mener du jeg skal ta det mobile bredbåndet til windowsmaskinen og prøve andre veien?
<jo-erlend> nei. Jeg mener; bytt ut Windows med Ubuntu på den maskinen som ikke har internet og se om det funker.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: hæ?
<westernanalog> live cd?
<RoyK> westernanalog: du har 12.04 på maskinen med mobilt breiband?
<westernanalog> ja
<jo-erlend> westernanalog, ja. Hvis det funker, så betyr det med all sannsynlighet at det er en feilkonfigurasjon i Windows og da bruker du tiden din på det. Hvis det ikke funker, så betyr det med like stor sannsynlighet at det er en feilkonfigurasjon i Ubuntu og da bruker du tiden din på det.
<RoyK> westernanalog: og hva skjer når du prøver å pinge f.eks. 8.8.8.8?
<westernanalog> fra ubuntu?
<RoyK> jo-erlend: om windows bruker DHCP, så er det ikke så veldig sannsynlig med feilkonfig
<RoyK> westernanalog: fra begge
<jo-erlend> RoyK, jeg booter Ubuntu live på ca ett minutt. Det er den enkleste og raskeste måten å utelukke et helt sett med problemer.
<RoyK> sant nok
<westernanalog> funker på ubuntu å pinge 8.8.8.8 men windows klager
 * RoyK har gjerne med seg en ubuntu-plugg sånn i tilfelle
<RoyK> klager over hva?
<westernanalog> forespørsel avbrudd
<westernanalog> sendt 4 pk mottatt 0
<RoyK> har du noen vettug default gateway i windows?
<RoyK> sjekk med netstat -rn eller ipconfig /all
<westernanalog> tror jeg satt ip'en til den trødløse på ubuntu maskinen
<jo-erlend> westernanalog, har du en ledig minnepinne og et ubuntu-iso for hånden? Gjør den bootbar, reboot Windows til Ubuntu og se om det funker.
<westernanalog> gateway ip
 * RoyK ville ha brukt dhcp til sånt, ikke manuell konfig
<jo-erlend> bare teit å bruke mengder av tid på å sjekke masse forskjellige ting når du kan utelukke flesteparten av dem på et minutt ved å bare reboote.
<westernanalog> men vil ip adressenne forandre seg med dhcp?
<westernanalog> ved reboots
<westernanalog> eller vil de få samme adresse hver gang
<westernanalog> skal prøve en live cd nå
<jo-erlend> ja, kanskje. Det kommer an på.
<westernanalog> på hva?
<jo-erlend> på dhcp-serveren, for eksempel.
<jo-erlend> westernanalog, bruk en minnepinne hvis du har en.
<westernanalog> har pinne men ikke med ubu på nå
<jo-erlend> raskere og mer miljøvennlig. Dessuten er det mer behagelig å ha en minnepinne enn en CD i bukselomma.
<westernanalog> he he
<jo-erlend> westernanalog, det er veldig lett å gjøre det. Følger med program i Ubuntu, hvis du bare har et Ubuntu-iso.
<westernanalog> nå skal jeg heldigvis ikke lenger enn rundt sofaen :oP
<westernanalog> har laget bootable usb før
<jo-erlend> jaja. Hvis du først har plata, så er det jo ikke noe vits å gjøre noe ekstra. Men etterpå må du sjekke usb-creator. Det er helt rett frem og da kan du lagre ting på minnepinnen også, som for eksempel nettverkspassord og sånt.
<jo-erlend> ok.
<westernanalog> funka fint med live cd
<westernanalog> sa da er det wringdåws
<jo-erlend> vranglås?
<RoyK> windows er vel vranglås ;)
<westernanalog> :D
<jo-erlend> ja, du får ikke meg til å si så mye vakkert om Windows etter det det gjorde mot meg forleden.
<westernanalog> det var?
<jo-erlend> og nå har jo jeg prøvd å være vennlig innstilt mot Windows kjempelenge.
<jo-erlend> westernanalog, de gikk inn og ødela RAIDet mitt, så  jeg mistet 1.8TB med data.
<waawaa> hvem gikk inn? noen fra microsoft?
<jo-erlend> Windows.
<waawaa> åh
<waawaa> hvordan da?
<westernanalog> auu
<jo-erlend> jeg prøvde å skrive "det", ikke "de".
<jo-erlend> waawaa, jeg vet ikke.
<jo-erlend> noe av poenget med lukket kildekode er jo nettopp at man ikke skal vite hvordan ting gjøres.
<jo-erlend> jeg ville vel neppe ha lest kildekoden uansett, men det er fint å skylde på :)
<jo-erlend> waawaa, men jeg hadde Windows på en ekstern disk. Så flyttet jeg den til en annen PC og prøvde å boote. Det funka ikke, men Windows sa at det kunne fikses. Det ble ikke fikset for Windows' del, men det ødela alt annet på maskinen.
<jo-erlend> å la Windows reparere ting, er omtrent som å la en  femåring vaske vinduene med hammer.
<jo-erlend> "Ah! Det ser morsomt ut, det prøver vi!"
<westernanalog> ler
<waawaa> funker som regel veldig dårlig å flytte windowsinstallasjoner mellom forskjellig hardware
<waawaa> og repair er en destruktiv funksjon
<jo-erlend> "Mamma! Du slipper å vaske vinduene mer!"
<jo-erlend> det er ikke så farlig for min del. Jeg er nokså flink til å ta backup av ting og jeg trengte en grundig rengjøring av oppsettet uansett.
<jo-erlend> nå har jeg pælma ut både MD og LVM og kjører BtrFS isteden.
<jo-erlend> _det_ er deilige saker det.
<westernanalog> jeg tok en ubuntu installasjon på en fysisk krasjet laptop og puttet inn i en annen. hd overlevde krasjet og ubuntu bootet uten en feilmelding
<westernanalog> fra lenovo til dell
<jo-erlend> mhm. Selvsagt. Det er bare Microsoft og Apple som gjør ting litt ekstra vanskelig fordi de synes det er morsomt å tjene bøttevis med ekstra penger.
<westernanalog> da ble jeg glad.. windows som også var installert no chance
<westernanalog> ja, de peenga. ja, de peenga. er til bekymring for fattig og for rik
<jo-erlend> mhm. Alltid ha nyeste Ubuntu på nøkkelknippet.
<westernanalog> noe tips på et program med bra gui som kan fjernstyre mediamonkey på windows over nett
<westernanalog> ?
<westernanalog> ikke streame til ubu-maskin
<jo-erlend> holder det med mus og tastatur?
<westernanalog> bare fjernkontroll med bibliotek/artwork
<westernanalog> da slipper jeg å bruke remote-desktop
<westernanalog> jepp
<jo-erlend> jeg snakket ikke om remote desktop. Jeg snakket om mus og tastatur.
<westernanalog> har bare mus og tastatur
<westernanalog> har ikke noe android tlf
<jo-erlend> ta en kikk på Synergy. Funker for Ubuntu og Windows.
<westernanalog> ellers vet jeg det finnes gode alternativer der
<jo-erlend> http://synergy-foss.org/no/
<jo-erlend> da blir den andre PCen bare som en ekstern skjerm. Flytter musepekeren fra Ubuntu og over til Windows, så bruker du mus og tastatur på samme måte som vanlig.
<westernanalog> skjønner men ike helt det jeg var på utkikk etter. ser ikke skjermen på windows maskinen fra sofaen
<westernanalog> skulle være et komma etter 'skjønner
<westernanalog> og en 'k' til
<westernanalog> :D
<jo-erlend> du har ikke tenkt på å bytte ut Windows da? :)
<jo-erlend> det finnes jo mange gode løsninger for sånt i Ubuntu.
<waawaa> windows er stadig best på desktoppen
<jo-erlend> ok?
<westernanalog> tja for å streame mellom maskiner men fjernkontrollerende programmer har jeg ikke funnet
<waawaa> det er alt for mange kritiske programmer som mangler under linux
<jo-erlend> westernanalog, anyremote+
<jo-erlend> ?
<jo-erlend> waawaa, ok?
<westernanalog> finnes et webinterface som ser bæsj ut
<westernanalog> og mangler artwork
<waawaa> adobe photoshop, adobe premiere, adobe lightroom, adobe camera raw, alle spillene mine, foobar2000, og utallige andre ting
<waawaa> for ikke å snakke om ordentlige drivere til skjermkort
<westernanalog> musikkprogrammer for min del
<waawaa> ja
<waawaa> det også
<jo-erlend> prøver du å fortelle meg at det ikke finnes drivere til skjermkort i Linux, uavhengig av hva slags skjermkort du velger?
<westernanalog> jeg ser etter noe ala dette: http://hyperfine.com/remoteforitunes/
<waawaa> joda
<waawaa> finnes, men de er ikke så gode
<waawaa> de støtter feks ikke alle features
<jo-erlend> å?
<westernanalog> men for ubuntu ikke android
<waawaa> jo-erlend : ja, visste du ikke det?
<jo-erlend> waawaa, hva er fordelen ved Windows-drivere for Intel skjermkort?
<waawaa> sikkert ingenting, intel skjermkort er ikke helt det jeg tenker på
<waawaa> de fleste av oss som spiller et spill eller to har skjermkort fra nvidia eller amd
<jo-erlend> jeg synes det høres ut som at du sammenlikner det beste ved Windows med det dårligste ved Ubuntu. Det er urimelig.
<waawaa> skjermkort fra intel finnes i low-end-maskiner stortsett
<waawaa> eller i dual configuration med et ordentlig kort fra nvidia eller amd
<westernanalog> og det er et trist kapitel blitt i ubuntu. etter 11.04 er gui-reponsen her blitt treeeg
<jo-erlend> og...?
<jo-erlend> jeg skjønner ikke helt hva noe av dette har å gjøre med Windows.
<waawaa> det fungerer i windows
<waawaa> derfor bruker man windows til desktop
<westernanalog> har oppgradert fra geforce 7300 til 8400 (ny/brukt laptop)
<westernanalog> fortsatt tregt
<jo-erlend> waawaa, mhm. Det er trist at folk snakker på den måten. Det betyr nemlig at fordelen med Windows er at det låser brukerne inne.
<waawaa> linux til server, windows til desktop.. noe annet blir å sette unødvendige begrensinger for seg selv
<waawaa> er ikke windows som bestemmer at nvidia og amd ikke skal prioritere linux
<waawaa> det er det nvidia og amd som avgjør selv
<jo-erlend> ja?
<waawaa> da kan du vel ikke si at windows låser noen inne
<waawaa> på basis av dette med skjermkort og drivere
<jo-erlend> din påstand er jo at Windows er bedre enn Ubuntu fordi at din leverandør er dårlig til å lage drivere.
<waawaa> min leverandør er veldig flink til å lage drivere, de fungerer utmerket, og skjermkortet mitt leverer varene som bare det
<jo-erlend> med andre ord; det er bra at maskinvaren din ikke kan brukes i andre operativsystemer.
<waawaa> den kan brukes, men ikke optimalt
<jo-erlend> det har jo absolutt ikke noe med Windows å gjøre.
<waawaa> og det er linuxmiljøet sin egen feil at situasjonen har blitt slik at leverandørene ikke ser verdien i å ha ordentlig støtte for linux
<jo-erlend> Windows har jo ikke bedre støtte for tredjepartsdrivere enn Ubuntu har.
<waawaa> nei, det ene operativsystemet har ikke bedre støtte for drivere enn det andre
<waawaa> men leverandørene har bedre støtte for det ene operativsystemet enn det andre
<jo-erlend> sånn rent faktisk, er det jo sånn at Ubuntu har voldsomt mye bedre støtte for Windows enn Windows har for Ubuntu. Når du snakker om operativsystemer, må du snakke om operativsystemer, ikke om alt mulig annet.
<waawaa> og det må man nesten bare ta hensyn til dersom man skal ha glede av hardwaren sin
<waawaa> jeg snakker om hvorfor windows egner seg bedre på desktoppen, for min og veldig mange andre sin del
<jo-erlend> for hardcore gamere, kanskje.
<waawaa> og fotograf
<waawaa> og musiker
<jo-erlend> jeg kjenner jo profesjonelle fotografer som bruker Gimp og ikke Photoshop.
<jo-erlend> jeg er musiker.
<waawaa> gimp kan erstatte små deler av photoshop, men hva med resten av programmene, som lightroom.. lightroom er mye viktigere enn photoshop
<jo-erlend> Ubuntu er veldig mye bedre enn Windows på en rekke områder når det gjelder musikk.
<waawaa> muligheten til å behandle bilder i raw-format på en god måte er det viktigste for en fotograf
<jo-erlend> men snakk om det du snakker om. Dette har ingenting med Windows å gjøre.
<waawaa> men ubuntu mangler de mest populære programmene for musikk, på samme måte som for bildebehandling
<waawaa> jo, fordi det fungerer på windows
<waawaa> derfor brukes windows, og derfor har det noe med windows å gjøre
<jo-erlend> hvis du vil bruke Lightroom, så må du forholde deg til de kravene de stiller til deg som kunde. Hvis det betyr at du må kjøpe Windows, så er det det det betyr. Men ikke lat som at det er en fordel ved Windows.
<waawaa> fordelen er at om jeg vil bruke lightroom, så fungerer det i windows
<waawaa> det fungerer ikke i ubuntu
<jo-erlend> skjønner du ikke hvor motsatt det er?
<waawaa> bare om man vi være vanskelig på det
<waawaa> jeg er en forbruker, ikke en evanglist
<jo-erlend> ...?
<westernanalog> corel har kommet med en knall fremkaller som er linux kompatibel
<jo-erlend> jeg er også forbruker. Påstanden om at alle som ikke bruker Adobe Lightroom er fanatiske eller "evangelister", er jo helt absurd.
<westernanalog> videreutvikling av bible
<waawaa> windows gir meg som forbruker den fordelen at om jeg kjøper windows og installerer det på maskinen min, så kan jeg bruke lightroom, og skjermkortet mitt, og masse annet
<jo-erlend> waawaa, med andre ord; fordelen ved Lightroom er at du ikke kan bruke det i andre systemer.
<waawaa> jeg har ikke sagt at noen er evangelister, jeg bare sier at jeg IKKE er en
<waawaa> nei
<jo-erlend> altså; du fremhever det som en kvalitet Windows har  at du ikke kan bruke de programmene i andre operativsystemer.
<waawaa> fordelen med lightroom er at lightroom er markedets beste software for digital bildefremkalling og organisering
<waawaa> fordelen med windows er at det lar meg bruke lightroom
<jo-erlend> Ubuntu lar deg også bruke Lightroom.
<westernanalog> Microsoft har forresten opprettet en openkildekode avdeling
<waawaa> det er en kvalitet med windows per dags dato at jeg får bruke lightroom dersom jeg eier windows
<jo-erlend> Ubuntu lar deg bruke de programmene på nøyaktig samme måte som Windows gjør.
<waawaa> ok
<waawaa> hvordan kan jeg bruke lightroom i ubuntu?
<westernanalog> sånn vil det vel alltid være at noen programmer bare lages for enkelte eller noen operativsystemer
<westernanalog> wine
<jo-erlend> waawaa, det må du snakke med Adobe om. Det har ingenting med Windows eller Ubuntu å gjøre.
<jo-erlend> Lightroom er ikke en del av Windows.
<waawaa> dette er jo helt usaklig jo-erlend
<jo-erlend> waawaa, det er ikke usaklig. Det du sier, er at Windows har kvaliteter som Ubuntu ikke har, som lar deg bruke et program. Men det er ikke sant.
<waawaa> er det ikke sant, som jeg har skrevet ordrett flere ganger her, at om jeg installerer windows, så kan jeg kjøre lightroom?
<waawaa> nekter du for det?
<jo-erlend> nei. Det jeg nekter for, er at Windows har kvaliteter som muliggjør programmer som Lightroom og at Ubuntu ikke har de kvalitetene.
<waawaa> ingen har påstått det
<waawaa> lightroom kunne selvsagt vært utviklet for linux i stedet
<westernanalog> for han som er avhengig av enkelte programmer blir ubuntu en hindring selv om det skyldes andre
<waawaa> det ville selvsagt vært en snål ting av adobe å gjøre, men teknisk sett er det ingenting som hindrer dem
<jo-erlend> waawaa, dette har med andre ord ingenting med Windows eller Ubuntu å gjøre. Det handler om en helt uavhengig tredjepart.
<westernanalog> hvorfor ville det vært snålt?
<waawaa> fordi man tenker profitt og utvikler for platformen hvor brukerene befinner seg
<waawaa> jo-erlend : for meg som forbruker har det alt å si når jeg skal ta en avgjørelse mellom windows og ubuntu på desktoppen
<waawaa> derfor kan du ikke si at windows og ubuntu ikke har noe med saken å gjøre
<waawaa> jeg velger operativsystem etter de oppgavene jeg trenger å få gjennomført.. jeg blåser i hva operativsystemet heter eller hvem som har laget det, så lenge det oppfyller mine behover
<waawaa> ubuntu oppfyller dem per dags dato ikke
<waawaa> windows gjør
<westernanalog> uavhengige er de nok ikke. kan godt tenke meg at microsoft og apple har avtaler med enkelte store ware-produsenter om å holde seg vekk fra linux mot gjentjenester
<jo-erlend> waawaa, men så si det da. Det du sier er at Windows er bedre enn Ubuntu på grunn av at et program ikke kan kjøres.
<waawaa> det er dette jeg har sagt hele tiden
<waawaa> du har nok bare valgt å lese noe annet
<westernanalog> gratulere med god jul og grått nytt hår :)
<jo-erlend> ok. Det finnes mange populære programmer i Ubuntu. VLC, Firefox, Thunderbird, OpenOffice, etc. Hadde Ubuntu blitt bedre hvis det ble forbudt å kjøre de programmene i Windows?
<jo-erlend> konsekvensen av det du sier, er nemlig at Windows er bedre fordi det begrenser dine valg som forbruker.
<westernanalog> hei dere som er så glad i å skrive. kan ikke dere skrive et program for meg som gjør dette: http://hyperfine.com/remoteforitunes/ men i ubuntu og ikke android
<westernanalog> :D
<jo-erlend> jeg kommer aldri til å lage noe som helst for itunes.
<westernanalog> nb: jeg bruker ikke itunes
<westernanalog> mediamonkey
<westernanalog> buker samme protokoll
<westernanalog> eller hva det heter
<westernanalog> bruker
<waawaa> jo-erlend : microsoft skriver ingen av programmene jeg snakker om, derfor kan du ikke skylde windows for å lukke noen inne
<waawaa> på samme måte som man ikke kunne beskyldt ubuntu for det samme dersom adobe kun ga ut programmene sin for linux
<waawaa> dessuten gir adobe ut alle programmene sine for mac i tillegg til windows, så det er ikke eksklusivt for microsoft sin plattform
<jo-erlend> OS X gjør Windows dårligere altså.
<waawaa> synes du det?
<jo-erlend> nei, det er bare den reflektive måten å se påstandene dine på.
<waawaa> du har en veldig spesiell og meget kreativ måte å vri ting på
<waawaa> det skal du ha
<waawaa> men det egner seg dårlig i normal diskusjon og debatt, fordi det ikke går an å forholde seg til det for de andre som deltar
<jo-erlend> poenget er at Windows ikke har noen tekniske fordeler som lar deg bruke sånne programmer.
<waawaa> helt enig
<jo-erlend> det er det folk oppfatter når du sier sånt som du sa i sted.
<waawaa> til og med når jeg sier at det ikke finnes tekniske begrunnelser i grunn for hvorfor adobe ikke utvikler for linux -- som jeg sa i sted, og har vært inne på flere ganger?
<jo-erlend> at Adobe Lightroom bare kan brukes i OS X og Windows, betyr ikke at OS X og Windows er bedre operativsystemer. Det betyr at Adobe Lightroom har mangler og feil.
<jo-erlend> du fremhever feilene i Adobes programvare som en styrke som Windows har. Det er det jeg prøver å illustrere.
<waawaa> men det gjør jeg altså ikke
<jo-erlend> Altså. Et program har en bug som gjør at det bare kan brukes i Windows. Det er fordelen ved Windows. Er det ikke det du sier?
<waawaa> at adobe ikke utvikler lightroom for linux er ingen bug i lightroom
<waawaa> kan jeg kjører unity i windows? ms dos? os/2?
<waawaa> om ikke, er det en bug i unity?
<jo-erlend> Unity er delvis støttet i Windows ja.
<westernanalog> ok, fra spøk til revolver. finnes det er alternativ for å fjernstyre musikk biblioteket med et fint GUI og artwork mellom to ubuntu maskiner
<westernanalog> ????
<waawaa> jo-erlend : hva med aix?
<jo-erlend> det er ikke en full implementasjon, men Unity er spesielt designet for å kunne fungere i alle operativsystemer og miljøer.
<waawaa> eller hp-ux? eller ios?
<jo-erlend> hvis de operativsystemene takler IPC, så kan du kjøre Unity-implementasjoner.
<waawaa> skal ikke mer til enn et eller annet IPC-system, så fungerer unity?
<waawaa> høres jo veldig spesielt ut
<jo-erlend> Unity er et sett med DBus API-er.
<jo-erlend> det er derfor for eksempel deler av Unity allerede fungerer i Xfce, LXDE, KDE og (offisielt) Windows.
<jo-erlend> jeg synes jo det er sensasjonelt hvor langt referanseimplementasjonene av Unity har kommet på et lite år, så å kreve at vi skulle ha fulle implementasjoner for alle andre systemer allerede, ville være å ha overdrevne forventninger.
<waawaa> hele poenget var vel hvorvidt det å ikke støtte en bestemt platform skal kalles en bug i programvaren eller ei
<jo-erlend> Ubuntu tilrettelegger jo for at all programvare som funker i Ubuntu, funker i alle andre miljøer. Det er en verdi som Ubuntu har, både som miljø og som programvare.
<jo-erlend> poenget var at du fremhever en begrensning i et bestemt program som en styrke Windows har.
<waawaa> hvordan tilrettelegger ubuntu for dette?
<jo-erlend> waawaa, alt er designet for å være helt plattformuavhengig.
<waawaa> alt som er inkludert i ubuntu?
<jo-erlend> Dash, for eksempel, kan like godt implementeres i GTK/Vala eller HTML/JavaScript.
<jo-erlend> så langt det er mulig, naturligvis.
<waawaa> skrive et shell i html og javascript?
<jo-erlend> det er ikke det minste problem.
<waawaa> nei, kanskje ikke, men hvorfor skulle nå man gjøre det
<jo-erlend> finnes mange gode grunner til det. HTML, CSS, SVG, etc, er veldig fine teknologier.
<waawaa> helt enig
<waawaa> men jeg bytter ikke ut bash med et javascriptshell any time soon
<jo-erlend> det er veldig fint å slippe å skrive om programmene bare fordi du vil kjøre dem på webben, tross alt.
<waawaa> det trenger du jo ikke
<waawaa> du kan kjøre alle tekstbaserte programmer, som et shell, via web
<waawaa> uten å skrive programmet på nytt i javascript
<jo-erlend> altså.. Jeg tror du misoppfatter poenget her.
<waawaa> helt sikkert
<jo-erlend> hvis du skriver en ny Dash, så fungerer alle linser automatisk i den implementasjonen.
<jo-erlend> hvis du implementerer indicator service for Windows, så dukker alle indikatorer opp som vanlige ikoner i Windows systray og oppfører seg som om de aldri skulle ha vært laget for noe annet enn Windows.
<jo-erlend> hurtiglister fra Ubuntu ser og føles akkurat som hurtiglister i Windows.
<jo-erlend> etc.
<waawaa> det er fordi noen har tatt den ekstra jobben det er å lage indicator service for Windows
<jo-erlend> ja. Men så fungerer alle  programmer som benytter seg av det i Windows.
<waawaa> enn så lenge
<jo-erlend> ?
<waawaa> så lenge noen fortsetter å gjøre ekstrajobben med å vedlikeholde og videreutvikle indicator service for windows
<jo-erlend> samme tanke som at webapps er en dårlig idé fordi vi en gang i fremtiden kanskje ikke bruker internett mer?
<waawaa> nopes
<waawaa> synes det er flott jeg
<waawaa> at ting fungerer på så mange plattformer som mulig
<waawaa> bare konstanterer at det som virker i dag er ikke nødt til å virke i morgen
<waawaa> det krever forpliktelser
<jo-erlend> det er fint når operativsystemer legger tilrette for brukernes valgmuligheter. Det er poenget. Derfor må du ikke fremheve det som en styrke Windows har, at Lightroom ikke kan brukes i Ubuntu. Det er en svakhet i Lightroom. Kanskje du kan leve med den svakheten, men det er ingen styrke, uansett hvordan du ser på saken.
<jo-erlend> waawaa, det gjør det uansett.
<jo-erlend> det er ikke vanskeligere å lage en indikator-service i Windows enn det er å lage et systray-ikon i Windows.
<jo-erlend> det er bare at istedenfor at hvert program gjør den jobben selv, så ber de indikator-tjenesten gjøre det for dem. Det er bare en melding.
<waawaa> det er mer arbeid å skrive en indikator-tjeneste enn å lage et systray-ikon
<jo-erlend> det er ikke stort gitt.
<waawaa> jo, det tror jeg
<jo-erlend> hvorfor det?
<waawaa> fordi det er ca to linjer med kode for et program å putte seg selv i systray
<jo-erlend> så er det et par linjer til for å gjøre det til en tjeneste.
<waawaa> så indicator-service for windows er et program på ca fire linjer med kode?
<jo-erlend> nei, du vil jo helst gjøre det mer generelt.
<waawaa> så da blir det kanskje litt mer arbeid
<jo-erlend> men altså, å eksponere en funksjon over dbus, er ikke en komplisert affære.
<waawaa> jeg finner ikke denne indicator servicen på web
<jo-erlend> den er som sagt uoffisiell. Den ble laget av en som skrev et program som skulle fungere både i Windows og Ubuntu. Istedenfor å lage både indikator-støtte for Ubuntu og Systray-støtte for Windows. Jeg husker ikke hvilket det var.
<waawaa> så om jeg vil bruke dette, så har jeg liten sjanse for å finne det?
<jo-erlend> altså... Du lærer å gjøre det på en halvtimes tid eller noe sånt. Da gjør du ting veldig mye enklere for deg selv, fordi programmet ikke behøver å inneholde så mye plattformavhengig informasjon.
<jo-erlend> men her snakker vi altså om infrastrukturen i Ubuntu. Hvorfor den er bra, til tross for at den ikke låser programmer til Ubuntu.
<waawaa> hva skal jeg google etter for å finne dette?
<waawaa> jeg prøver feks å finne unity for windows, men det nytter jo ikke
<jo-erlend> http://unity.ubuntu.com/projects/appindicators/
#ubuntu-no 2012-04-18
<jo-erlend> jeg fortalte deg isted at denne tjenesten var en del av et bestemt program.
<jo-erlend> såvidt jeg vet, er det ingen som har gått spesielt inn for å lage en mer generell tjeneste for det.
<waawaa> ser ikke ut som om jeg vil kunne få dette til å fungere på windows
<jo-erlend> hva prøver du å oppnå?
<waawaa> slå hull i ditt argument om at ubuntu sine saker er så fantastisk fordi de fungerer over alt
<waawaa> i all hovedsak
<jo-erlend> DBus fungerer i Windows. Så du kan jo med all sannsynlighet bare kjøre den indikatortjenesten du har i Ubuntu i Windows, skjønt jeg ikke har prøvd.
<waawaa> ser ikke ut som om mange andre har prøvd heller, ettersom jeg ikke finner noe på google
<jo-erlend> nei. Det er jo ikke så rart. Unity er jo helt nytt.
<waawaa> kanskje du ikke skal påstå at det fungerer så fint i windows da
<jo-erlend> hvorfor ikke?
<jo-erlend> teknologien fungerer selvom ingen har valgt å bruke den enda.
<waawaa> fordi vi ikke finner et eneste bevis på at det fungerer, og du selv har ikke prøvd
<waawaa> jeg velger å bruke den nå
<waawaa> hvordan går jeg frem?
<jo-erlend> waawaa, du kjører indikator-tjenesten. Når et program ber om et ikon, så lager du et systray-ikon i Windows og kobler signalene mellom Windows og programmet.
<waawaa> hvor finner jeg den?
<jo-erlend> vis meg kildekoden din, så skal jeg vise deg.
<waawaa> har som sagt prøvd google
<waawaa> jeg vil bare laste ned indikator-tjenesten, jeg trenger vel ingen kildekode for det
<jo-erlend> hvorfor vil du ha indikator-tjenesten? Det er jo bare en server. Du ser den ikke. Du kan ikke gjøre noe med den. Det eneste du vil ha den til å gjøre, er å lage systray-ikon for programmet ditt, istedenfor å lage systray-ikonet direkte i programkoden din.
<waawaa> jeg vil ha den så jeg kan bruke den
<jo-erlend> apt-get soruce indicator-service?
<waawaa> har ikke apt-get i windows
<jo-erlend> jeg husker ikke riktig pakkenavnet.
<jo-erlend> waawaa, du klarer vel å sende en zip-fil til deg selv?
<waawaa> inneholder den ELF binaries?
<waawaa> ah, source
<waawaa> hvilket språk er dette skrevet i?
<jo-erlend> Python antar jeg.
<jo-erlend> det spiller forsåvidt ikke noen særlig stor rolle.
<waawaa> spiller en stor rolle om det skal kunne kjøres på windows uten å modifisieres først
<jo-erlend> å?
<waawaa> jeg er ikke interessert i å porte noe til windows selv
<jo-erlend> hvorfor må du portere noe?
<waawaa> https://launchpad.net/libappindicator/0.5/0.4.92/+download/libappindicator-0.4.92.tar.gz
<waawaa> denne trengs vel?
<jo-erlend> jeg vet ikke. Jeg ser ingen fordeler i å skrive sånne programmer på en plattformavhengig måte. Jeg ville ikke ha gjort det, i alle fall.
<waawaa> fungerer ikke på windows i alle fall
<westernanalog> går det an å kjøre android apps i Ubuntu?
<jo-erlend> westernanalog, snart.
<waawaa> libappindicator er et bibliotek skrevet i C som ikke kompilerer under windows
<jo-erlend> waawaa, ok?
<jo-erlend> mente det var skrevet i Python. Men altså.. Det er som sagt ikke noe komplisert ved det. Jeg ville heller bare ha brukt WinDBus og videresendt meldingene selv.
<westernanalog> nais
<westernanalog> hvor snart?
<waawaa> det gjør jo argumentet ditt om at ubuntu-saker fungerer over alt litt meningsløst, når det absolutt ikke er sånn
<jo-erlend> westernanalog, vet ikke. De gjør det i Ubuntu for Android. http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<jo-erlend> waawaa, nei. Det er sånn.
<jo-erlend> men i likhet med all annen programvare, så må programvaren lages før du kan starte den.
<waawaa> når den ikke er laget så fungerer den ikke
<tertitten> waawaa, man kan kompilere C i windows da
<waawaa> tertitten : det kan man, men det hjelper ikke når programvaren man skal kompilere ikke er platformuavhengig
<waawaa> jeg har kompilert C i både linux og windows i mange år
<jo-erlend> waawaa, jeg skal ikke prøve å forklare deg disse tingene engang.
<waawaa> jo-erlend : vil du ha litt pizza av meg? den er ikke laget enda, men den er utrolig god og lukter fantastisk, jeg lover
<tertitten> waawaa, det er mulig, men det var ikke det du sa da. .
<jo-erlend> waawaa, men du forstår ikke fordelen ved å skille presentasjon og logikk?
<waawaa> tertitten : det var akkurat det jeg ssa.. jeg sa at libappindicator er et bibliotek skrevet i C som ikke kompilerer under windows
<waawaa> ikke fordi det er C
<waawaa> men fordi libappindicator ikke støtter win32-platformen
<jo-erlend> waawaa, vil du ha min Pizza? Den er støpt i betong. Det er en veldig stor fordel, for da kan du ikke spise den. Det er det som gjør min Pizzabakst så bra.
<waawaa> det tror jeg på
<waawaa> ;)
<westernanalog> hmmmm... diskusjon ferdig
<westernanalog> :)
<jo-erlend> jeg er irritert på meg selv for at jeg lot meg rive med
<westernanalog> :D
<jo-erlend> like tullete det som vrøvlet han drev med i går.
<westernanalog> ah var ikke her i går
<westernanalog> hva gikk det i da?
<jo-erlend> det er bare trolling.
<westernanalog> he he
<westernanalog> har du noe forslag på hvordan jeg kan sette opp desktop'en (nå windows) og laptop'en (nå ubuntu) slik at jeg kan fjernstyre musikkbiblioteket og avspilling på desktop'en fra laptop'en
<jo-erlend> Men det er en interessant problemstilling. For eksempel, når Windows ikke har en driver innebygget, så må man bare laste den ned. Jeg har ikke hørt noen si at Windows er dårlig av den grunn. Når man kommer over nøyaktig det samme i Ubuntu, så er det fordi Ubuntu er dårlig. Pussig. Flesteparten gjør det jo ikke med vilje.
<westernanalog> helst med album art browsing og ikke bare liste
<westernanalog> ser den
<jo-erlend> nei, jeg driver ikke med Windows i det hele tatt.
<jo-erlend> kunne jo alltids integrert det i lydmenyen i Ubuntu, hvis det programmet du bruker i Windows har støtte for eksterne løsninger.
<westernanalog> koster meg ikke noe å sette opp dualboot
<jo-erlend> spørsmålet er jo hva du bruker Windows til.
<jo-erlend> det er jo en fordel i seg selv å bruke samme operativsystemet overalt hvis det ikke skaper noen spesielle problemer.
<westernanalog> Reason, Cubase, Reaper, 123D, SynthMaker med mer
<westernanalog> men som sagt setter gjerne opp dualboot med ubuntu på desktop
<jo-erlend> velg 12.04.
<westernanalog> det jeg kjører på laptop'en
<jo-erlend> XBMC er i programvaresenteret nå.
<jo-erlend> jeg har aldri sett på det før, faktisk. Men det så jo veldig greit ut.
<jo-erlend> er det bare musikk du spiller på den maskinen?
<westernanalog> det er ikke albumart på annet en fila som spilles i øyeblikket
<westernanalog> ja
<westernanalog> kun musikk
<jo-erlend> kanskje mpd kan være noe for deg. Nettverksmusikkspiller.
<westernanalog> altså jeg vil ikke streame til laptop
<westernanalog> ah
<westernanalog> det så jo interessant ut
<jo-erlend> tror tanken er at du kan velge om du vil streame eller spille på serveren, men uansett styre lokalt.
<jo-erlend> jeg har liten erfaring med den.
<westernanalog> driver å leser om den
<westernanalog> vi får se hvordan det ser ut
<jo-erlend> det ser sånn ut på diagrammet der også, synes jeg.
<westernanalog> masse muligheter
<jo-erlend> mhm. Det har veldig mange klienter.
<westernanalog> og mpd selv er mulig å installere på windows XP :)
<westernanalog> http://sourceforge.net/projects/musicpd/files/mpd/0.16.8/
<westernanalog> så da sparer jeg mye jobb
<westernanalog> men kan sitte godt i sofaen med ubuntu med mpdc som kontrollsenter
<westernanalog> akkurat det jeg ønsket
<jo-erlend> perfekt.
<jo-erlend> hehe... Fint med programvare som kan kjøres i forskjellige operativsystemer. :)
<westernanalog> absolutt
<westernanalog> og mpdc har plugin som gir meg all den albumart herligheten jeg ønsker
<westernanalog> blir ikke likare enn det
<jo-erlend> hah... Det ble et morsomt opptak, synes jeg: http://ubuntuone.com/1EYK3HUxCqyAXQ669WS1UL
<jo-erlend> La ut på Youtube også, naturligvis: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfdeltZJHGw&feature=plcp&context=C479aa89VDvjVQa1PpcFMnEh2bU8oAEDtGNYIoXq1uUuoMFUgEncE%3D
<westernanalog> har for treg linje til å se noe film på nett nå
<westernanalog> jeg gir opp mpd på windows og installerer ubuntu på desktop'en itedet
<westernanalog> i stedet
<westernanalog> dual boot
<westernanalog> forresten en ting som er irriterende ved Ubuntu installasjonen. Har lurt på dette under mange installasjoner. Tastaturoppsett etter steds-angivelse?????
<westernanalog> Veldig mange stedsnavn bruker lokale tegn.
<jo-erlend> hæ?
<Atluxity> jeg tror han mener; ut fra steds-angivelse (for tidssone etc) kan man gjøre seg en educated guess om hvilket tastaturoppsett som er aktuelt
<RoyK> http://www.multicom.no/-/cat-p/c/p4156233 <-- det her må være den mest påkosta plastikkramma i nyere tid
<waawaa> god morgen
<malin> god morgen waawaa
<malin> tihi, er du her inne Tale, aka gjest001 ?
<gjest001> Ohh :-)
<malin> gjest001: her inne nerdes det en del....
<malin> ubuntu-norge sin irc-kanal :)
<gjest001> Og det skal det sikkert... Tar det videre i privat kanal ;-)
<Sakarias> RoyK: er med disk da :P
<Sakarias> RoyK: ossen tok sjefen oppsigelsen?
<jo-erlend> RoyK, Dell 1TB Near Line SAS 6Gbps 7.2k 3.5" HD Hot Plug Fully Assembled - Kit <-- Den er jo satt sammen!
<jo-erlend> Atluxity, men Ubuntu har jo gjettet tastaturoppsett basert på land i årevis. Så lenge jeg kan huske. Jeg er ikke sikker på om det noengang ikke har vært gjort.
<jo-erlend> ah. Nå skjønte jeg.
<jo-erlend> Atluxity, han mener "etter" som at det kommer senere i  rekkefølgen, at det kan være problematisk hvis du trenger et spesielt tastaturoppsett for å skrive stedsnavnet.
<Atluxity> aha
<malin> tihi, ei venine av meg kom visst inn her via nettsiden min :)
<malin> men hun er ikke så nerd
<xt> Uffda
<malin> jo-erlend: det er pushet en oppdatering av buss-linsa. Jeg har stilt den så den fjerner forrige søk ved nytt søk. fordi svarene man får opp vil være utdadert etter en stund likevel :)
<RoyK> jo-erlend: på lucid er det jo US som er standard med mindre du velger "detect keyboard layout", som er en sånn interaktiv greie
<geirha> Tja, ikke hvis du velger norsk som språk
<Sakarias> noen som virklig installerer et os på norsk (ja, jeg vet si-m1, du velger nynorsk)
<si-m1> såklart
<geirha> Og jeg velger alltid bokmål
<geirha> Men det er jo uansett enkelt å bytte språk i ettertid. (I motsetning til et visst annet operativ system)
<Sakarias> foretrekker alt på engelsk, uvane fra jeg begynte med dette it-tullet i '87 :P
<si-m1> hehe
<si-m1> bokmåloversettelsene pleide å suge lut
<si-m1> vet ikke om det har blitt betre
<geirha> Det har blitt noe bedre, men det er fort satt mange sammen satte ord som ikke er helt sammen satte
<si-m1> likte eksempelet med at noen hadde oversatt space(tasten) til verdensrommet
<geirha> haha
<Sakarias> trykk på verdensromet
<Sakarias> gir mening :P
<si-m1> yess
<Sakarias> verdensveven
<si-m1> tror faktisk også den var rett oversatt til å begynne med
<si-m1> og ødelagt inne i ubuntu sitt oversettelsessytem
<si-m1> *system
<Sakarias> autooversetter ting?
<geirha> Jeg var innom en dialogboks i rhytmbox. Var noe med ripping fra CD tror jeg. Det var to knapper der "Interrupt" og "Cancel". Begge var oversatt til "Avbryt".
<si-m1> nei, men de har jo sånn webfrontend med litt ferdiglastet fra upstreampakker
<Sakarias> si-m1: ah, den ja... har vært innom der og prøvd å fikse ting...
<malin> :)
<jo-erlend> halla malin.
<malin> hei jo-erlend :)
<malin> ei veninne mente at det var vanlig at nerder brukte mye små bokstaver... så jeg måtte jo vise at jeg hadde eh... liten forbokstav i nicket
<waawaa> det er også veldig vanlig at nerder bruker for korte bukser
<jo-erlend> Jeg prøver vel å være ganske flink til å bruke store forbokstaver når jeg skriver og sånt, tror jeg. Ofte ikke som første tegn i meldingen da. :)
<waawaa> det har jeg sett på tv
<malin> waawaa: jeg går ikke så ofte i korte bukse, men har en superkort shorts ;)
<malin> ikke nå da
<malin> whor er pipe i os-x
<Sakarias> cmd+7
<malin> nope
<RoyK> nei, option+7
<Sakarias> sorry... alt ja
<Sakarias> trykker bare på knappene, glemmer hva som står på de :P
<RoyK> eller gjør som jeg, programmer cmd+space til å bytte mellom norsk og amerikansk tastatur og bruk det som passer best for anledninga, dvs amerikansk for alt av koding
<malin> prøver å be launchpad bygge prosjektet mitt (pakke det mener jeg)
<malin> får building failed
<malin> dpkg-source: error: syntax error in recipe-{debupstream}-0~{revno}/debian/control at line 21: continued value line not in field
<malin> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/102498318/buildlog.txt.gz
<Sakarias> RoyK: cmd+space = alfred her
<hjd> malin: hva sier control-filen på linje 21 da?
<malin> her er er problembarnet. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~malinkb/unity-buss/unity-buss-experimental/view/head:/debian/control
<Sakarias> malin: tror du har en komma for mye på linje 17
<malin> Sakarias: det kommaet har jeg aldri endret. David Calle har skrevet inn det, og den ble pakket i revisjon 22 og da var det ikke der
<hjd> Eller sagt på en annen måte, hva er diffen mellom den og sist fungerende versjon. Og hva Sakarias sa.
<malin> kompilatoren sier det er på linje 21
<Sakarias> kompilatorer bare gjetter
<malin> hjd: forskjellen er at det er flere filer, men vent litt så skal jeg vise diffen
<hjd> malin: se på `bzr log -p debian/control | less`
<hjd> SÃ¥ ser du hvilke endringer som har blitt gjort med filen i det siste.
<hjd> -p er for patch (dvs vis koden)
<malin> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~malinkb/unity-buss/unity-buss-experimental/revision/26
<malin> ok
<malin> will do
<hjd> Kompilatoren sier egentlig hvor den gir opp og ikke klarer med, med den kan ha kjørt ut av kurs før det, så hvis det ikke er noe rart på linjen den oppgir hjelper det ofte å se litt over.
<Sakarias> malin: du har lagt til " i "Bussorakel" ?
<Sakarias> ser at det er en forskjell fra revisjon 22 eller hva pokker det var
<malin> http://pastebin.com/a52q74Fi
<malin> Sakarias: hvor mener du nå? I control?
<Sakarias> ja
<malin> jeg la til mer tekst i control under description
<malin> men har visst gjort det på feil måte
<malin> kanskje det skal være en linje mellom hver tekst-linje?
<Sakarias> kan hende "" kuker det til
<hjd> malin: Debian har vanligvis veldig god dokumentasjon. Jeg regner med du kan finne hvordan control skal fylles ut inkludert hva den godtar/liker i description.
<malin> hjd: aha
<malin> hjd: ja, jeg tittet der, men kan ikke huske jeg så at " ikke var lov
<malin> så om det er det som kuker det til, så får jeg fjerne det :)
<malin> prøver det jeg :)
<RoyK> Sakarias: ja, cmd+space *var* bytte layout tilbake i 10.3 eller noe, jeg har bare holdt på den
<RoyK> Sakarias: og forresten, sjefen tok ikke noen oppsigelse, han kom seg ikke på jobb i dag og sånt vil jeg ta personlig...
<Sakarias> RoyK: mener cmd+space har vært spotlight siden 10.0 kom ut
<Sakarias> men har ikke brukt rælet siden tiger kom
<malin> Silje, veninna mi har 10.7.3
<RoyK> Sakarias: "Spotlight was first announced at the June 2004 Apple Worldwide Developers Conference,[1] and then released with Mac OS X v10.4 in April, 2005.[2]"
<RoyK> Sakarias: så tviler ;)
<Sakarias> RoyK: som sagt, jeg har kun brukt "rælet" siden tiger, aka 10.4
<RoyK> ja, men cmd+space *var* bytte layout
<Sakarias> malin: som de fleste andre... 10.7.3 på de fleste maskinene her, 10.8 på 2
<RoyK> på cirka 10.3
<RoyK> så har jeg bare beholdt den...
 * RoyK sitter fremdeles på 10.6 og er egentlig fornøyd med den
<RoyK> men nå får jeg jo ny mac snart, så da får vi se ...
<malin> ah, kjører du beta eller alpha av 10.8? :)
<Sakarias> malin: developer release nr 2
<malin> leste nå at den er scheduled to be released på seinsommeren ish
<malin> aha
<malin> kult
<Sakarias> NDA og fjas
<Sakarias> (som jeg enda ikke har lest)
<jo-erlend> hehe, tydelig at btrfs er litt nytt. Jeg har en disk med 1.5TB. Nautilus sier det riktig; 1.5TB. System Monitor, derimot... I system-fanen sier den at jeg har 3TB. I filsystemer-fanen, sier den at jeg har 1TB :)
<RoyK> Sakarias: noe nytt, eller bare litt mer *pink*? ;)
<RoyK> jo-erlend: lol
<Sakarias> RoyK: er noe nytt... men mest underliggende... og maskinene jeg valgte å installere dette på, er ikke nye nok til støtt os-wide airplay som jeg ville teste
<RoyK> og det er...?
<malin> i følge apple er os-x verdens mest avanserte operativsystem for datamaskiner
<malin> personige datamaskiner
<hjd> malin: Skummet den nå og den sier ikke noe om " som burde tilsi at den ikke er forbudt i allefall. Det er også mulig den ikke liker at du hopper over annenhver linje. Det ser også ut som om andre descriptions har et mellomrom i starten av hver linje (som dokumentasjonen nevner), men det er litt vanskelig å se av diffen om du har det eller ikke.
<RoyK> malin: i følge apple er jorda flat
<Sakarias> RoyK: å kunne speile skjermbildet over på en TV f.eks via wifi
<malin> RoyK: hehe ja
<hjd> RoyK: med runde kanter :p
<malin> hm.. så blir alt speivent :p
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, akkurat det der, høres veldig kult ut.
 * RoyK gleder seg virkelig til å få SAGT OPP i morra
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, funker det bra eller?
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: som sagt, jeg valgte å installere på 2 bokser som er for gamle
<jo-erlend> ah, ok. Jeg har ikke fulgt med. .)
<Sakarias> hirr
<jo-erlend> det er ikke så veldig mye i OS X som interesserer meg eller imponerer meg noe særlig. Men akkurat det der med AirPlay, hvis det funker som de sier, så høres det veldig kult ut.
<Sakarias> airplay generelt virker som det skal
<Sakarias> måker lyden fra spotify over wifi til anlegget støtt og stadig
<Sakarias> (har ikke nytt nok anlegg som har spotify støtte)
<malin> jo-erlend: når jeg får bygd (om jeg får bygd nå), så kommer det en ny versjon av søkelinsen :)
<malin> når var det du, og hvor du ville vise den frem? (føler meg beæret eller noe :$)
<jo-erlend> woohoo! Hva er nytt?
<jo-erlend> malin, jeg lager presentasjonsvideoer for Ubuntu 12.04LTS som skal legges ut på nett sånn at selv de som ikke vil prøve kan se hva det er.
<malin> 1. den har litt ventetid før den utfører søket (testet med 3 sekunder, ble for snaut , 5 sekunder er greit, men ikke i alle tilfeller) 2. den deler opp slik at om det er flere busser som kommer forbi samme holdeplass, dukker de opp i egne "bokser"
<malin> jo-erlend: aha, smart :)
<malin> og takk :)
<jo-erlend> da er det fint å kunne vise at linser kan installeres for forskjellige behov. Et norsk eksempel er jo kjempefint i en norsk video.
<malin> jeg føler meg beæret på en annen måte også. David Calle står jo på siden min som contributor... :D fordi han ba om å merge det som skulle til for å få den pakket :)
<jo-erlend> malin, høres bra ut!
<malin> jo-erlend: ikke sant :)
<malin> jo-erlend: men den fjerner forrige søk ved nytt søk. Rett og slett fordi det om 2 timer er svaret uansett utdadert
<jo-erlend> mhm
<malin> og dessuten vil et nytt søk havne sist og ikke først om det gjøres sånn, noe som i dette tilfellet er upraktisk :)
<jo-erlend> nja... Det kommer vel an på deg.
<Sakarias> husker linsa det du søkte på sist?
<malin> david calle sa det ikke gikk an å gjøre det motsatt vei
<malin> Sakarias: jaå
<malin> ligger hos meg enda det
<jo-erlend> malin, da tror jeg du har misforstått noe.
<malin> kanskje
<jo-erlend> du kan jo vise resultater for de mest vanlige søkene automatisk?
<jo-erlend> men da bør du finne en løsning for å cache resultatene først.
<malin> ja, da må jeg gjøre det :) skal ordne det litt senere tror jeg :)
<malin> men absolutt smart
<jo-erlend> malin, hvis linsen husker forrige søk og du åpner den på nytt, så skal vel det regnes som et nytt søk. Da tømmer du listen over resultater først og søker på nytt.
<jo-erlend> men det viktigste nå er jo at det funker! Det er stilig. :)
<jo-erlend> malin, hva gjør du når man trykker på et resultat nå?
<Sakarias> viser kart over reiseruten? :P
<jo-erlend> det hadde jo vært kult.
<malin> jo-erlend: når man trykker et resultat så gjøres det egentlig et søk på nytt, men en får opp all teksten
<malin> fått opp kart over reiserute hadde vært kult ja. om noen vil være med å utvikle osv så si i fra
<jo-erlend> malin, det ville jeg skrudd av.
<jo-erlend> da ville jeg heller bare ha kjørt en NotifyOSD med Buss-logoen og "Heftig funksjonalitet kommer senere!" :)
<hjd> malin: legg inn en bug rapport om at den burde vise kart og merk den wishlist og se om noen finner den?
<jo-erlend> hjd, gjøresjælavel! ;)
<Sakarias> likte minbif meget godt... gjør det samme som bitlbee, bare bruker libpurple istedet :)
<jo-erlend> driver og lurer på om jeg skal lage en chatlog-dings for Zeitgeist.
<hjd> jo-erlend: jeg overlever fint uten kart ;)
<jo-erlend> hjd, hehe, det er typisk. Veldig fint hvis noen andre gjør det, men å gjøre det sjæl, det er noe annet. :)
<jo-erlend> men akkurat det skulle vel ikke være så vanskelig å få til med OSM?
<hjd> Men det er greit for utviklere som ønsker å bidra hvis de kan få litt innsyn i hva som er problemer og planlagt og se om det er noe de kan/vil gjøre.
<jo-erlend> mhm.
<hjd> jo-erlend: Nå tar jeg ikke så mye buss i Trondheim at det gjør noe heller da :p
<jo-erlend> hjd, jeg bor i Oslo, så det går ofte mange dager mellom hver gang jeg lurer på når bussene går også :)
<jo-erlend> i Trondheim altså.
<Sakarias> trafikanten appen er gull verd :)
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, to spørsmål; 1) Er det fri programvare og 2) integrerer det med Ubuntu?
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: fri aner ikke... 2) android emulator under ubuntu? :P
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, høres ut som at Malin sin er mye bedre. :)
<hjd> Et annet spørsmål er jo om applikasjonen har noe nettsiden ikke har.
<Sakarias> vel, jeg har ikke laptopen min i lomma hele dagen
<Sakarias> (ikke får den plass heller)
<hjd> som burde funke på alle platformer
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: dessuten så er malin sin linse ubrukelig for meg... 1) jeg bor ikke i trd 2) jeg bruker ikke ubuntu
<jo-erlend> en Dash-App for Android hadde jo vært kult. Men det er vel kanskje en smule komplisert å få til. Det finnes vel antakelig ingen DBus.
<jo-erlend> ville vel nesten regne med at den neste implementasjonen blir i Vala/GTK.
<waawaa> fungerer det ikke over alt da?
<jo-erlend> jo.
<jo-erlend> selvsagt med mindre operativsystemet aktivt forhindrer IPC, som kan være fornuftig i noen tilfeller.
<jo-erlend> waawaa, les her: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/dbus
<jo-erlend> dbus er helt nydelig.
<malin> Sakarias: en kan vel lage noe lignenede for trafikante?
<Sakarias> malin: tipper det, de har api tilgjengelig
<malin> nice. da lager jeg en for den også.....
<malin> men tror jeg starter på den etter eksamenstida (om jeg klarer å la være)
<jo-erlend> malin, det bør egentlig ikke gjøres som en singlet. Da bør du lage en generell linse som kan brukes hvor som helst i verden. Så da vil Trafikanten bare være et skop.
<malin> jo-erlend: damn... failed to build igjen :S så da var det ikke ""
<malin> jo-erlend: aha, skjnner
<malin> *skjønner
<malin> dvs at jeg kan lageen universell trafikinfo-linse og gjøre om min til et scope siden? :)
<malin> er de mulig å lage en universell da?
<jo-erlend> ja, det er hovedtanken bak linser.
<malin> :)
<malin> I see
<jo-erlend> Video-linsen er for eksempel det. Bing Video og YouTube Education er to forskjellige skop og kjører som forskjellige programmer. Et NRK-skop vil dukke opp som det skal.
<malin> så egentig lager man en sak som bare samler på alle linser i samme kategori, slik at man slipper å ha ørten bortover
<malin> det gir mening ja
<jo-erlend> nei. Ikke forskjellige linser. Forskjellige skop.
<malin> har man ikke en hovedlinse, f.eks. en som heter: trafikk, også puttes alt i den, trafikanten, bussorakel osv...?!
<jo-erlend> jo, for eksempel. Men det må være internasjonalt. Konseptet med busser og tog er jo ikke spesielt for Norge.
<malin> ja, det skjønner jeg jo da
<malin> men da kan jeg like godt starte å jobbe på en universell trafikk-sak med flere scopes
<jo-erlend> det er et dypt prosjekt som bør planlegges _meget_ godt. Du skal kunne takle all kollektivtrafikk i verden. Jeg ville ha ventet med det.
<Sakarias> er vel bedre å begynne i det små og lage en som støtter trd og osl og ta den erfaringen med seg videre
<jo-erlend> mhm. Store deler av arbeidet vil jo være å hente inn informasjonen fra den eksterne kilden uansett. Så hvis du lager en singlet for trafikanten, for eksempel, så vil du enkelt kunne gjøre om det til et generelt skop for en generell transport-linse senere.
<jo-erlend> poenget med måten det der er designet på, er jo at det skal være så generelt at det fungerer overalt, i alle typer systemer, at det skal være så fleksibelt at det kan takle alle typer data, men likevel så spesifisert at det kan være nyttig der ingen kunne tro at noen kunne bo.
<malin> :D
<waawaa> du snakker hele tiden om "fungerer overalt"
<jo-erlend> ja?
<Sakarias> noen som har laget en yr linse enda?
<jo-erlend> nei, det tror jeg ikke.
<malin> ikke det jeg veit
<malin> det hadde også vært nice, men da kan man lage en egen vær-seksjon
<malin> eller singlet som jo-erlend sier det heter
<malin> også kan man ha scopes for diverse vær
<waawaa> http://yr.no fungerer overalt
<jo-erlend> "single-scope lens" og "singlet" brukes litt om hverandre.
<malin> en for godvær og en for dårlig vær
<malin> har lyst å lage en som fungerer mot icd-10 + felleskatalogen jeg
<Sakarias> leser du så ofte om piller? :P
<jo-erlend> waawaa, tja. Gjør det det? Betyr det for eksempel at det animerte kartet blir lest opp for blinde brukere?
<jo-erlend> noe sier meg at yr.no på ingen måte er designet for å fungere overalt.
<waawaa> flere steder enn unity
<waawaa> believe you me
<jo-erlend> javel?
<waawaa> japp
<jo-erlend> skjønner ikke hvorfor jeg skal tro på deg. Du har jo stort sett ikke gjort annet enn å trolle siden du kom hit.
<waawaa> yr.no fungerer på flere plattformer enn unity i skrivende øyeblikk
<Sakarias> http://tillegg.yr.no/applikasjoner
<Sakarias> siden yr har api man kan leke med, så har mange lekt mot det
<waawaa> jeg kan nevne linux, windows, osx, android, ios, bsd, solaris, symbian
<waawaa> hvor mange av disse kjører unity per idag?
<jo-erlend> waawaa, når jeg snakker om Unity, så snakker ikke jeg om programvare. Du skjønte det, eller?
<waawaa> nei, hva snakker du om?
<jo-erlend> jeg snakker om en spesifikasjon som heter Unity, som har to referanseimplementasjoner.
<jo-erlend> det krever et datasystem som kan kjøre programmer og lese tekst.
<waawaa> du burde fikse på wikipedia da
<waawaa> de påstår at Unity er noe annet
<jo-erlend> mhm. Jeg har tenkt til det.
<waawaa> du må fikse på unity.ubunut.com/about også tror jeg
<waawaa> ettersom det er stor enighet mellom den siden og wikipediaartikkelen
<jo-erlend> ja, begge deler er jo riktig. Dvs, det er noen feil i wikipedia artikkelen om Ubuntu (User interface)
<waawaa> hva er veil?
<waawaa> feil*
<jo-erlend> jeg ville forøvrig også ha lest artikkelen om referanseimplementasjoner. Det er ikke uvanlig at det finnes et program som har samme navn som spesifikasjonen.
<waawaa> jeg leser hva ubuntu offisielt påstår at unity er, burde holde for å få en forståelse for hva denne "unity"-saken er synes jeg
<waawaa> det er i alle fall noe annet enn hva du påstod i sted
<jo-erlend> på hvilken måte?
<jo-erlend> Jeg jobber forøvrig med å forbedre dokumentasjonen for disse tingene. Vi skal ta det opp på UDS-Q.
<jo-erlend> men det er jo som sagt helt normalt at det finnes implementasjoner med samme navn som spesifikasjonen.
<waawaa> ubuntu er et ganske spesifikt stykke software, som har veldig krevende og spesifike dependencies, som gjør at unity aldri vil fungere på veldig mange plattformer
<jo-erlend> hæ?
<waawaa> unity krever bl.a. gnome og compiz
<jo-erlend> nei.
<waawaa> jo
<waawaa> du kan ikke installere unity i ubuntu uten gnome og compiz
<waawaa> du må gjerne prøve..
<jo-erlend> akkurat jeg skjønner hva du mener. Du vil ikke godta at det finnes forskjeller mellom spesifikasjoner og implementasjoner. Men det gjør det og det er ikke noe å diskutere. Og nå har jeg jo gjort det ekstremt tydelig at når jeg snakker om "Unity implementasjoner", så mener jeg programvare som følger Unity spesifikasjonen.
<waawaa> kan du linke meg informasjon om unity spesifikasjonen?
<jo-erlend> det er svære saker. Mange, mange hundre sider. Hvilke deler er du interessert i?
<waawaa> kan begynne med den første siden
<jo-erlend> nå har jo Unity spesifikasjonen nettopp blitt stabil, så dokumentasjonen er veldig dårlig.
 * xt gjesper litt
<jo-erlend> du kan få en oversikt her: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity eller på http://developer.ubuntu.com
<waawaa> jeg finner ingen spesifikasjon som du snakker om
<jo-erlend> du leste gjennom alt det så fort? :)
<waawaa> jeg finner Unity API specs, men API-et til unity er avhengig av gnome
<jo-erlend> hvis du leser litt saktere, så blir det lettere for deg å få med deg innholdet.
<malin> jo-erlend: waawaa har sånn fotografisk hukommelse, så bare å se en side og vips lagret
<waawaa> jeg ser hva innholdet på siden er
<waawaa> den er veldig oversiktlig
<jo-erlend> waawaa, jeg fortalte deg nettopp at dokumentasjonen er dårlig og at jeg jobber med å forbedre det.
<waawaa> den har ingen "unity specification"
<waawaa> som jo-erlend snakker om
<waawaa> men Unity API taler jo-erlend rett imot, fordi API-et er avhengig av gnome
<waawaa> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-11.10/c/Unity-4.0.html
<jo-erlend> men da bare godtar vi det, at Android og Windows kan ikke takle XML.
<Sakarias> xt: påtide å legge seg selv til lading da?
<waawaa> alle klassene inneholder gnome og gtk/glib spesifike typer
<jo-erlend> glib er ikke avhengig av Gnome.
<waawaa> nei
<waawaa> men det er gnome-krav der også
<jo-erlend> Qt er ikke avhengig av Gnome heller.
<jo-erlend> eller Compiz.
<waawaa> GIcon
<waawaa> selvsagt ikke
<waawaa> men unity er avhengig av gnome
<waawaa> les dokumentasjonen du snakker så mye om, så ser du det selv
<waawaa> jeg ga deg en link
<jo-erlend> så selv når jeg snakker om APIer og definisjoner, så tviholder du på én implementasjon+
<waawaa> det finnes ingen annen unity
<jo-erlend> Unity 2D finnes for eksempel ikke?
<jo-erlend> LXDE, Xfce og KDE finnes heller ikke?
<waawaa> du snakker om unity som om det var en standard som skal kunne implementeres hvor som helst, men den standarden, eller spesifikasjonen, finnes ikke
<waawaa> du klarer i alle fall ikke linke meg den
<jo-erlend> jeg gjorde det nettopp.
<waawaa> nope
<suptispe> www.google.no
<jo-erlend> finner du ingen API-spesifikasjoner på http://developer.ubuntu.com?
<suptispe> nå linket jeg den til deg også waawaa. My argument is valid.
<waawaa> jeg fant et arkitekturdokument
<waawaa> det må du se på
<waawaa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Unity_Architecture.pdf
<waawaa> se på slide nummer 2
<jo-erlend> waawaa, fra tedg ja? Jeg har vel stort sett lest alt.
<waawaa> så ser du at unity bygger på gnome
<waawaa> og compiz
<jo-erlend> waawaa, jeg har fortalt deg dette mange ganger. Det finnes en implementasjon som heter  Unity. Det er helt normalt, i alle sammenhenger.
<waawaa> det er tegnet så klart som svart på hvitt i all dokumentasjon du har ledet meg til, at unity ikke kan leve uten gnome og compiz
<waawaa> yes
<waawaa> det er unity vi snakker om
<jo-erlend> Unity 2D har ingen som helst ting med Gnome eller Compiz å gjøre.
<malin> så greia er at unity er implementert i gnome, men er ikke avhengig av gnome for å fungere? Det forklarer hvorfor en kan få unity i kde også?
<jo-erlend> malin, jeg snakker ikke om Unity som et program, men som et sett med DBus-APIer.
<malin> ja
<malin> ja, for et program kan det jo ikke være
<jo-erlend> waawaa nekter bare å godta det, fordi han bare er her for å krangle.
<malin> ah
<lonyl> trenges vel to for å krangle :p
<malin> jeg hai kke satt meg inn i det, men siden d
<malin> åj
<malin> *oi
<malin> prøver igjen
<jo-erlend> men dette er helt normalt og har alltid vært sånn. Når man snakker om Java, for eksempel, så er det synonymt med både referanseimplementasjonen og spesifikasjonen.
<malin> jeg har ikke satt meg inn i det, men jeg ville stolt at det du sier ( jo-erlend ) er rett, da du faktisk jobber med dette, selv om det er frivillig :)
<malin> jeg kjenner ikke til java på den måten :S
<lonyl> jo-erlend, en av delene, ikke begge to på en gang vel?
<waawaa> jo-erlend nekter å vedkjenne at han noen sinne tar feil
<waawaa> så han vrir og vender på alt helt til det passer med hans ønskede bilde
<waawaa> i går skulle han ha meg til å tro at jeg kunne få unity til å fungere under windows
<jo-erlend> waawaa, altså. Når jeg forteller deg at det finnes mange forskjellige, delvise implementasjoner av Unity, så burde det være innlysende at jeg ikke snakker om en konkret Compiz-plugin.
<waawaa> det gjør ingen av oss
<jo-erlend> waawaa, det gjør det. Selvsagt. Indikatorene i Ubuntu brukte nettopp Windows' systray som referanse.
<waawaa> jeg sier bare at all dokumentasjon jeg finner om unity viser at unity er avhengig av gnome og compiz
<waawaa> og jeg venter enda på at du skal klare å linke meg en eneste ting som sier noe annet
<jo-erlend> waawaa, ja, fordi du hele tiden snakker om en konkret implementasjon selvom jeg gjør det uttrykkelig klart at jeg snakker om API-er og _ikke_ implementasjoner. Og det gjør du fordi du bare er her for å trolle og krangle.
<waawaa> jeg venter også, siden i går, på at du skal klare å finne en eneste webside som viser meg hvordan jeg får unity til å fungere under windows
<waawaa> du kalrer ingen av disse tingene
<waawaa> jeg viste deg nettopp et dokument som heter "unity API", som helt klart og tydelig er avhengig av gnome
<lonyl> så.. unity fungerer ikke under windows, men kunne fungert under windows? :p
<waawaa> husker du ikke det?
<waawaa> jeg kan finne det en gang til..
<malin> den gjeldende implementasjonen avhenger av gnome, men unity er ikke avhengig av gnome for å fungere eller noe?!
<jo-erlend> waawaa, gi deg nå.
<waawaa> vær så god, unity API: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-11.10/c/Unity-4.0.html
<waawaa> igjen, avhengig av gnome
<waawaa> så hva snakker du om, som IKKE er avhengig av gnome?
<waawaa> show me
<jo-erlend> waawaa, der står det jo i selve URLen at det gjelder Unity-4.0, som både er eldgammel og en konkret implementasjon.
<lonyl> blir det ikke litt søkt å snakke om at unity fungerer i windows når det ikke finnes implementasjoner for det?
<jo-erlend> men altså; hvis målet ditt med å være her er å vri på informasjon for å forvirre, istedenfor å bidra til at folk kan lære, så synes jeg du kan finne en annen IRC-kanal.
<jo-erlend> lonyl, jeg sa at det finnes en delvis og uoffisiell implementasjon av Unity. Jeg snakker konkret om Windows' systray-ikoner.
<waawaa> jeg vil bare at du skal vise meg den
<waawaa> du sier så mye, men viser så lite konkret, det blir vanskelig å vite når du lyver og når du snakker sant
<lonyl> jo-erlend, ok
<waawaa> i går fortalte du meg at unity fungerte under windows .. nå er det plutselig bare systray-ikoner?
<jo-erlend> waawaa, jeg ber deg en gang til. Hvis du bare er her for å forvirre og krangle, så kan du gå et annet sted.
<waawaa> jeg er ikke interessert i å krangle..
<waawaa> jeg er interessert i å finne ut av disse tingene
<waawaa> og du leder meg på villspor ved å lyve om ting som ikke finnes, føler jeg
<malin> jo-erlend: kan du ikke bare vise hvor det står om det finnes et sted? :)
<jo-erlend> waawaa, nå påstår du ting om meg. Vis meg ett sted hvor jeg har sagt at det finnes en komplett Unity-implementasjon for Windows? Jeg sa at det finnes en delvis implementasjon, at den er uoffisiell, at jeg ikke har testet den selv.
<jo-erlend> waawaa, vel. Jeg forklarer deg at det finnes forskjeller mellom implementasjoner og spesifikasjoner. Unity er spesielt designet for ikke å være bundet til plattform eller implementasjoner. Du kan for eksempel fint bytte ut unity-panel med lxpanel eller xfce4-panel, siden begge implementerer Unity Indicators.
<jo-erlend> waawaa, jeg har vært veldig nøye med informasjonen jeg har gitt deg. Å påstå at jeg lyver, bekrefter igjen bare at du er her for å krangle og spre forvirring.
<jo-erlend> waawaa, hvis du vil lære, så begynner du med å lese om XML. Så leser du om DBus. Jeg har gitt deg lenke du trenger. Når du vet disse tingene, så leser du API-ene. Da har du alt du trenger for å implementere en klient eller en tjeneste.
<waawaa> 01:36  jo-erlend> det er ikke en full implementasjon, men Unity er spesielt designet for å kunne fungere i alle operativsystemer og miljøer.
<waawaa> 01:37  jo-erlend> hvis de operativsystemene takler IPC, så kan du kjøre Unity-implementasjoner.
<waawaa> jeg kan XML, slapp helt av
<jo-erlend> siden Unity bare avhenger av DBus og siden DBus i prinsippet bare avhenger av tekst, så er det svært få avhengigheter i Unity.
<jo-erlend> waawaa, nettopp.
<jo-erlend> de sitatene står jeg for.
<waawaa> du sier at unity er designet for å fungere i alle operativsystemer
<jo-erlend> ja.
<waawaa> og så viser jeg det at unity er avhengig av gnome
<jo-erlend> nei. Det er altså ikke sant.
<jo-erlend> Unity har én avhengighet; DBus.
<waawaa> men den "unity" du snakker om finnes ikke
<waawaa> mens den unity jeg snakker om er dokumentert og tilgjengelig
<jo-erlend> hva er det egentlig du prøver å oppnå ved å være her?
<waawaa> du snakker om unity som en semi-abstrakt standard, men jeg finner ingen dokumentasjon som tyder på at unity er tenkt på som en standard -- jeg finner bare dokumentasjon som understøtter at unity er en konkret implementasjon
<waawaa> jeg prøver å oppnå forståelse
<jo-erlend> ved å påstå at jeg lyver når jeg forklarer?
<waawaa> ettersom du har forvirret meg masse i forhold til hva unity er, og fortsetter å gjøre det
<waawaa> jeg må påstå at du lyver når du ikke klarer å finne dokumentasjon som understøtter dine påstander
<waawaa> gang på gang
<jo-erlend> waawaa, jeg jobber med å skrive den.
<jo-erlend> i mellomtiden forklarer jeg deg dette på IRC og du svarer med å kalle meg en løgner fordi jeg forteller deg ting før jeg har skrevet det ned.
<jo-erlend> det er litt dårlig måte å komme inn i dette miljøet på.
<waawaa> er det du som står bak unity?
<waawaa> all min informasjon kommer fra den offisielle kilden, som jeg antar at http://unity.ubuntu.com/ faktisk er
<waawaa> og den sier noe annet enn det du sier
<waawaa> og det er igrunn kjernen av problemet akkurat nå
<jo-erlend> om dett er "meg"? Det er veldig mange som "står bak Unity". Jeg er en del av miljøet der. Og Michael Hall og jeg har avtalt å jobbe med nettopp dokumentasjonen i Q-syklusen, nettopp fordi den er for dårlig. Og det var jeg som tok opp den problemstillingen.
<waawaa> og du akter å endre meningen bak hele begrepet "unity" når du skriver denne dokumentasjonen, eller noe i den retning?
<jo-erlend> waawaa, ja, som jeg har fortalt deg gang på gang, så er dokumentasjonen for dårlig. Det er bare sånn det er når programvare utvikles så raskt.
<malin> tihi, pratet nettopp med Micael hall på ubuntu-unity
<waawaa> programvare?
<malin> jeg må stikke jeg, snx
<waawaa> jeg trodde ikke unity var programvare
<jo-erlend> waawaa, nei. Hvis du ser på første commit, så ser du at det  jeg sier er sant.
<waawaa> første commit av hva?
<malin> av unity skulle jeg tro?
<jo-erlend> du.
<waawaa> unity består av flere komponenter
<lonyl> hade bra malin
<jo-erlend> waawaa, nå tar vi en pause, ok? Så kan du heller lese gjennom det jeg har skrevet.
<waawaa> jeg antar at de har hvert sitt repository
<malin> hade lonyl , jeg er tilbake senere :) <3
<waawaa> hvilken av pakkene skal jeg sjekke første commit på?
<malin> with love from me too unity-norge :) <3
<malin> *to
<waawaa> jeg har lest hva du skriver, jo-erlend .. jeg trenger ikke ekstra tid på å fordøye det
<waawaa> men om du ikke vil snakke mer om det, så skal jeg respektere ditt ønske
<jo-erlend> jeg kan gjerne snakke om Unity i dagevis. Men ikke når alt handler om å skape krangel og forvirring, sånn som du driver med. Det er det eneste du har gjort siden du kom inn hit og hvis du skal fortsette med det, så vil jeg igjen be deg om å gå.
<waawaa> jeg sier det unity.ubuntu.com har lært meg
<waawaa> du sier noe som ikke kan backes opp med annet enn dine ord
<waawaa> kanskje det ikke er bare jeg som bidrar til forvirring?
<jo-erlend> vel. Det er litt vanskelig å prate med deg. For selvom jeg sier gang på gang at det finnes flere implementasjoner av Unity, så nekter du å se på noe annet enn én konkret implementasjon.
<waawaa> jeg finner bare en implementasjon som heter unity
<jo-erlend> ja?
<jo-erlend> du påstår jo at du er så veldig interessert i å lære hvordan Unity fungerer. Da bør du ikke se på implementasjonen i det hele tatt. Da bør du se på APIene.
<waawaa> det er apiene jeg ser på for pokker
<waawaa> og det vet du, jeg har snakket om den, og linket til den
<jo-erlend> det finnes flere implementasjoner som implementerer deler av Unity. Det betyr ikke at de _heter_ Unity. Det var derfor jeg svarte som jeg gjorde.
<waawaa> hva skal jeg se på da?
<jo-erlend> det er forsåvidt helt greit å se på referanseimplementasjonen, naturligvis. Bare ikke heng deg opp i ting som Compiz, Gnome, Nux, eller andre konkrete ting. De har ingenting med saken å gjøre.
<lonyl> men det finnes kun én implementasjon som funker?
<jo-erlend> nei. Unity 2D er en helt separat implementasjon og den fungerer helt fint. Det finnes også mange andre implementasjoner som fungerer akkurat som de skal, men de er ikke komplette. For eksempel Xfce, LXDE og KDE har støtte for Unity indikatorer. Det betyr at hvis indikatoren dukker opp i Unity og Unity 2D, så dukker de også opp i de andre og ser da ut som om de er laget for de skrivebordene.
<jo-erlend> Før var det sånn at når et program skulle ha et varslingsikon, så lagde programmet det selv. Altså Program > Panel. Nå er det sånn: Program > Indikator tjeneste > Panel. Du har altså bare flyttet jobben med å lage ikonet til en tjeneste som du sender beskjeder til, så lager den ikonet. Fordelen er at da behøver du bare å lage tjenesten for et bestemt miljø, så fungerer alle programmene som bruker den tjenesten.
<waawaa> og dette forutsetter at du har en indikatortjeneste
<jo-erlend> dermed kan du ha varslingsikoner i et rent CLI-miljø, for eksempel, selvom det selvsagt vil se og føles helt annerledes ut.
<waawaa> men hvem har det?
<waawaa> jeg har det ikke
<jo-erlend> waawaa, alle funksjoner i datamaskiner krever det.
<waawaa> åja?
<jo-erlend> jeg har aldri påstått at det finnes implementasjoner i alle systemer. Det jeg har sagt er at Unity er spesielt designet for å tillate det.
<jo-erlend> det eneste som kreves er DBus og det DBus krever, er XML.
<waawaa> XML er et dokumentformat
<jo-erlend> mhm.
<waawaa> hvordan kan det være et "krav"?
<jo-erlend> DBus meldinger sendes som XML-dokumenter mellom programmer.
<waawaa> dbus "krever" ikke "xml"
<waawaa> dbus tar seg av xml helt fint på egenhånd
<lonyl> hvis unity krever dbus vil jeg ikke pstå at det er designet for å fungere på alle systemer
<lonyl> da ville de heller implementert den delen selv.. med en gang man er avhengig av annen programvare gjør man jo sånt vanskelig
<jo-erlend> lonyl, ok? DBus er en spesifikasjon.
<jo-erlend> lonyl, du trenger ikke noen gitt implementasjon av DBus.
<lonyl> hvorfor finnes det ingen unityimplementasjon til windows da, dbus finnes vel til windows?
<jo-erlend> WinDBus er for eksempel et helt annet program enn DBus i Ubuntu. Men så lenge de sender kompatibel data frem og tilbake, spiller ikke det den minste rolle.
<jo-erlend> lonyl, tja. Kanskje fordi 5.10 ble sluppet for bare noen få dager siden? Det tar tid å implementere programvare og noen må gjøre det.
<waawaa> høres ut som det finnes fire tidligere versjoner
<jo-erlend> en annen sak er at dokumentasjonen er fryktelig dårlig, nettopp fordi utviklingen har gått så raskt. Uten god dokumentasjon, er det vanskelig å tiltrekke seg utviklere.
<lonyl> men de valgte altså å la den første implementasjonen avhenge av gnome og compiz?
<jo-erlend> waawaa, ikke se altfor mye på tallene.
<jo-erlend> lonyl, Ikke Gnome, men Compiz. Det fantes så mye fint i Compiz som egnet seg for gjenbruk. På den måten kunne de komme ut med en fungerende implementasjon veldig raskt.
<waawaa> unity 4 er vel så avhengig av gnome som compiz
<jo-erlend> mulig. Jeg hadde ingenting med Unity å gjøre på den tiden, så jeg vet ikke så mye om det. Det er jo veldig lenge siden.
<jo-erlend> det jeg kan si, er at dokumentasjonen du finner for Unity 4 er nærmest fullstendig irrelevant.
<waawaa> "den tiden"
<waawaa> det er jo nå
<waawaa> right here right now
<jo-erlend> nei, jeg driver med Precise.
<waawaa> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/unity
<waawaa> den der sant?
<waawaa> "unity" source package in Precise
<waawaa> avhengig av gnome og compiz
<jo-erlend> mhm. Hvis du ser nærmere etter, så står det på samme side: unity 5.10.0-0ubuntu6
<waawaa> det gjør det.. og så?
<waawaa> fortsatt avhengig av gnome og compiz
<jo-erlend> ja.
<waawaa> yes
<jo-erlend> og...?
<Sakarias> gud bedre, holder dere fortsatt på?
<jo-erlend> ja, det er veldig mye forvirring rundt Unity, så jeg setter egentlig litt pris på en smule kverrulering rundt det temaet. Det hjelper meg å lære hvordan man skal forklare det på en ekstremt enkel måte til helt nybegynnere. Det er fort gjort at man forutsetter at folk vet ting de ikke egentlig har noen grunn til å vite.
<waawaa> jo-erlend : du sa at unity ikke var avhengig av gnome -- jeg siterer; "Ikke Gnome, men Compiz." -- så sier jeg at dette er feil.. så forklarer du din manglende kunnskap om unity sine avhengigheter med at du ikke kjenner så godt til unity 4, fordi du jobber med unity 5, under ubuntu "Precise" .. så viser jeg deg at gnome også er en avhengighet hos unity 5 under "Precise"
<waawaa> og så sier du: "og...?"
<jo-erlend> waawaa, pakkeavhengigheter er egentlig noe litt annet. Unity – implementasjonen – er, som vi har blitt enige om, en plugin for Compiz. Compiz bruker GConf. GConf er en del av Gnome. Dermed er det helt greit å gjøre det til en pakkeavhengighet. Men det er ikke sånn at Compiz er avhengig av Gnome i seg selv. Såvidt jeg vet, er det ingen andre deler av Unity (compiz) som avhenger av Gnome.
<jo-erlend> jeg er fullstendig klar over at informasjonen er forvirrende. Det hadde for eksempel vært bedre hvis referanseimplementasjonen het noe sånt som unity-compiz istedenfor bare Unity. Det er veldig mye forvirrende informasjon rundt GNU/Linux og FOSS rent generelt.
<waawaa> gconf er en av to gnome-relaterte avhengigheter i unity 5
<waawaa> den andre er libgnome-desktop-3-dev
<waawaa> hele utviklingsbiblioteket til gnome 3
<jo-erlend> mhm. libgnome-desktop brukes for å lese .desktop-filer.
<waawaa> og det er de nødt til å være avhengig av, for hvis man leser API-en, så bruker de gnome-spesifikke ressurser over hele unity
<jo-erlend> det du sa der, er ikke sant.
<waawaa> ikke?
<jo-erlend> det er bare for å lese .desktop-filene.
<waawaa> dependencies er et hierarki
<waawaa> libgnome-desktop har flere avhengigheter under seg igjen, det samme med de fleste andre avhengighetene
<waawaa> gtk+ er bl.a. et krav
<jo-erlend> jada. Igjen; pakkeavhengigheter er ikke nødvendigvis programvareavhengigheter.
<waawaa> jeg snakker ikke i generelle begreper heller, jeg snakker om unity
<jo-erlend> ja, men du må skille mellom programvareavhengigheter og pakkeavhengigheter.
<waawaa> så hva som ikke nødvendigvis er ditt eller datt er irrelevant i denne sammenheng.. jeg ser konkret på unity
<jo-erlend> ok. Helt konkret er Unity avhengig av å lese .desktop-filer og å skrive XML-filer som GConf kan lese.
<jo-erlend> ingen av de tingene må utføres av Gnome-biblioteker. Men siden de bibliotekene uansett vil være der i Ubuntu, er det helt greit at man setter sånne pakkeavhengigheter.
<jo-erlend> Compiz brukes jo i andre miljøer enn Gnome. Det bør være en god illustrasjon på at Gnome ikke er en programvareavhengighet.
<waawaa> compiz har veldig lite med gnome å gjøre
<jo-erlend> nettopp.
<waawaa> compiz er utviklet helt uavhengig av gnome, mens unity er utviklet med avhengigheter på gnome
<waawaa> stor forskjell
<jo-erlend> Compiz  bruker GConf. Se etter selv.
<jo-erlend> det er selvsagt ikke nødvendig. GConf er jo bare en måte å lagre konfigurasjoner på.
<jo-erlend> du må skille mellom hva programmet krever for å kjøre og hva pakken krever for å bli installert. Det er forskjellige ting.
<waawaa> gconfstøtten i compiz er bare en plugin
<jo-erlend> mhm.
<waawaa> unity sin avhengighet til gnome er ingen plugin
<waawaa> så hvorfor sammenligner vi dette når det er to helt forskjellige ting?
<jo-erlend> Unity, i den sammenhengen du snakker nå, er en Compiz plugin.
<waawaa> gjerne det, men den er avhengig av gnome
<waawaa> som er det jeg snakker om
<jo-erlend> pakken, eller programvare?
<waawaa> programvaren
<jo-erlend> på hvilken måte? Jeg vet ikke.
<waawaa> API-en sier så
<waawaa> API-en bruker gnomespesifikke datatyper
<jo-erlend> ja. Spørsmålet er jo hvorfor. Som sagt. Dokumentasjonen er dårlig. Hittil har det vært altfor stort fokus på Ubuntu. Det er ikke unaturlig, men det er en begrensning for fremtiden.
<waawaa> API-et er bare en gjengivelse av prototypen til funksjoner i unity
<waawaa> spiller ingen rolle hvor dårlig den er
<jo-erlend> en datatype kan ikke være spesifik på den måten. Du kan fint bruke GObject i Windows-programmer, for eksempel.
<waawaa> den lyver ikke om hvilke datatyper de forskjellige klassene eksponerer
<jo-erlend> det spiller ingen rolle. Det brukes ikke andre typer bits i Gnome enn i andre systemer. Man må bare vite hva dataen kan inneholde.
<waawaa> du kan bruke GObject under windows derdom du har gnome
<jo-erlend> tøv.
<waawaa> hva mener du da?
<waawaa> at win32 har noe som heter GObject?
<waawaa> it does not
<jo-erlend> jeg mener at du kan kompilere et C-program i Windows uten å måtte installere Gnome.
<waawaa> ja, men ikke om det bruker GObject-typer
<jo-erlend> skal vi vedde?
<waawaa> det kan vi godt
<jo-erlend> 5 megasbytes.
<waawaa> jeg kan prøve her og nå om du ønsker det
<jo-erlend> finn frem kompilatoren din, så skal jeg sende deg et Hello World.
<waawaa> den er fremme
<waawaa> send i vei
<jo-erlend> du har bibliotekene du trenger for å kompilere og sånt?
<jo-erlend> http://live.gnome.org/Vala/ValaOnWindows <-- les der bare for sikkerhetsskyld.
<waawaa> gnome?
<waawaa> jeg trodde ikke vi trengte noe gnome..
<jo-erlend> hvor ser du avhengigheter til Gnome?
<waawaa> jeg ser avhengigheter til GTK+
<jo-erlend> GTK+ er ikke Gnome. Gnome er avhengig av GTK+, men ikke motsatt. LXDE er for eksempel basert på GTK+, men har ingenting med Gnome å gjøre.
<waawaa> det er jeg forstått med
<jo-erlend> du trenger stort sett biblioteker for å kompilere alle programmer. Det er ikke spesielt for Gnome eller noen annen plattform. Hvis vi er enige om det, så er vi vel i prinsippet i mål, tror jeg.
<waawaa> avhengigheten er jo fortsatt den samme
<jo-erlend> ok. Da gir jeg opp, tror jeg.
<waawaa> Glib er en annen avhengighet
<waawaa> hva står GLib for?
<jo-erlend> GIMP library, antakelig?
<waawaa> maybe
<jo-erlend> det er ikke sikkert at G-en står for noe i det hele tatt. Det er jo helt vanlig. Xfce står for eksempel ikke for noe som helst.
<Sakarias> GLib er non-ui delen av GTK+
<waawaa> da er man jo veldig begrenset til de plattformer hvor GTK+ fungerer
<jo-erlend> nei.
<jo-erlend> du trenger ikke hele GTK+ for å bruke deler av GLib.
<Sakarias> Glib ble skilt ut av gnome toolkit for at folk skulle slippe å bruke hele GUI-stacken
<Sakarias> men nuh... sove tid... kos dere med "diskusjonen"
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, GIMP Toolkit. Gnome bruker GTK+, men GTK+ er et separat prosjekt.
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: sorry, skrev feil
<jo-erlend> men det er klart... Programvare kan være del av forskjellige prosjekter i FOSS-verdenen. :)
<Sakarias> gimp toolkit ja
<Sakarias> gtk+ er et seperatprosjekt, som er vedlikeholdt av GNOME Foundation.
<waawaa> jo-erlend: men unity er avhengig av gtk+ og glib
<jo-erlend> waawaa, pakkeavhengig i hvertfall.
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, mhm. :)
<waawaa> API-et er avhengig av det
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, hehe, det er ikke så lett å snakke om disse tingene når de samme navnene brukes om så mye forskjellig. :)
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: jeg vet
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: de "jævla" utviklerene burde ha bedre fantasi når det gjelder navn på ting :P
<jo-erlend> waawaa, det de fleste vil tro når du snakker om GTK+, er at det handler om GUI. Unity bruker Nux for GUI, ikke GTK.
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, navn er vanskelig altså.
<waawaa> unity sin API tilsier at du må ha GTK+ for å bruke det
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: til tider har jeg lyst til å kjøpe "hva skal barnet hete" bøker til utviklere... bare for å få mer seperate navn :P
<jo-erlend> waawaa, javel. Som sagt. Jeg kjenner ikke koden godt nok til å vite hvorfor.
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, hehe
<waawaa> jeg tipper at grunnen til avhengighetene er at utviklerene aldri har sett for seg at dette skal brukes under annet enn linux, nærmere bestemt ubuntu
<waawaa> det er sikkert ingen andre som kommer til å ta det i bruk heller
<waawaa> så det er jo gjerne det lureste, sånn sett
<jo-erlend> nei, ikke Fedora og OpenSuSE, for eksempel.
<waawaa> nei, kan ikke se det for meg..
<waawaa> som i at de fra offisielt hold kommer til å adaptere unity
<waawaa> at folk får unity til å kjøre under fedora og opensuse skulle jo bare mangle
<jo-erlend> nei, det er jo helt opp til dem det.
<malin> jo-erlend: smart det med oversettelse :)
<jo-erlend> malin, ja. Det er en veldig god idé å alltid bruke engelsk i synlig tekst og så bruke gettext til å oversette det. Innrømmer at jeg ikke alltid er like flink til det selv. Jeg koder alltid på engelsk, men det er ikke alltid at jeg oversetter til norsk. :)
<malin> :)
<jo-erlend> apropos oversettelser. Det var noen spørsmål om linser og skop igår. Det er veldig enkelt. Et skop er hva du ser på. Det er forholdsvis godt i tråd med hvordan uttrykket brukes ellers i språket. Linsene avgjør hvordan den informasjonen du ser på skal presenteres, altså se ut. Det er helt i tråd med hva linser gjør. Det er ingenting i veien for å bruke samme skop i flere linser, hvis du trenger å filtrere informasjonen i skope
<jo-erlend> t på en bestemt måte. For eksempel er en film lagret som en fil, men mer konkret er det en video.
<jo-erlend> jeg ville for eksempel anta at "Mine videoer" i Video-linsen bruker samme skop som Filer i Fil-linsen, men da bare for spesielle filtyper. Så skopet svarer med alle filer som passer søket og så filtrerer linsen ut den informasjonen som ikke passer til denne visningen. Med andre ord omtrent det samme som en kontaktlinse gjør. Det er i hvertfall sånn man bør forklare det.
#ubuntu-no 2012-04-19
<malin> jo-erlend: jepp :) men greit om jeg klarer å forklare det skikkelig og forstår det selv :)
<malin> første jeg må få gjort nå er å finne ut hvorfor jeg ikke får pakket prosjektet
<malin> har av mahall fått høre jeg skal bruke debuild
<malin> men får en feilmelding
<malin> http://pastebin.com/nd55DSPG
<jo-erlend> malin, det der har vært et kjempestort problem veldig lenge.
<jo-erlend> at det er vanskelig å forklare fordi det er vanskelig å forstå selv, altså.
<malin> hm. ja, jeg lurer på om jeg skal prøve å installere de pakkene kompilatoren maser om er feil :S
<jo-erlend> mangler en pakke.
<malin> ah, du snakker om det der med scope og linse og sånt :)
<jo-erlend> ja, generelt.
<malin> ja, 2 faktisk ser jeg jo nå
<malin> men er ikke rett av meg å kalle det en kompilator
<malin> men pakkeren kan man kalle det kanskje
<malin> tihi. jeg føler jeg liksom endelig er i gang med noe :D
<jo-erlend> mhm.. Morsomt? :)
<malin> og jeg må bare innrømme at det er veldig kult å ha egen ppa :D
<jo-erlend> :)
<malin> ja :) jeg skulle ønske jeg kunne litt mer enn jeg kan, så jeg burde tatt etter eksamenstida og sette i gang med ny linse + forbedret denne og samtidig satt meg mer inn i mer grunnleggende pythnon rett og slett :)
<malin> er jo ikke så mange som har egen ppa :D
<jo-erlend> men nå må du passe på når du laster opp også! Du vet jo ikke hvor mange det er som bruker det. :)
<malin> ja, kanskje ikke ha den på dayily? men at den pakkes på request
<malin> så får jeg teste før jeg pakker
<jo-erlend> malin, dette kommer til å bli voldsomt mye forbedret i løpet av de neste månedene.
<malin> ja :)
<jo-erlend> Nå har vi for eksempel sånt som dette: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.04/python/Unity-5.0.html
<malin> men finnes det ikke noen måte å se hvor mange ganger noen har lagt til ppa-et eller installert linsen?
<jo-erlend> da blir det lettere for folk å skrive tutorials og sånt, som gjør det lettere å lære.
<jo-erlend> malin, aner ikke. :)
<jo-erlend> tror ikke det.
<malin> ja, jeg syntes tutorialsene har vært litt mangelfulle + at jeg trenger oversikt over tilgjengelige funksjoner og metoder osv
<jo-erlend> det bør uansett ikke bety noe. Sørg for at hoved-ppaet ditt alltid er stabilt. Så setter du heller opp et PPA til for testing.
<malin> aha, smart
<malin> da kan jeg lage en som heter ppa-test
<malin> så det blir en malin/ppa
<malin> og en malin/ppa-test
<malin> eller hva nå det heter hos meg
<jo-erlend> malin, dette er helt dønn nye greier. Det er bare noen få uker siden det var endringer. Men nå er jo 12.04 her snart, så da blir det ikke sånne endringer mer. Da blir spesifikasjonene stabile, så man kan få mer brukervennlig dokumentasjon, etc.
<malin> jepp :
<malin> :)
<jo-erlend> malin, malin/buss-test, for eksempel?
<malin> skulle tro det
<malin> ah, det er smartere ja
<jo-erlend> eller bare test, naturligvis.
<malin> ja
<malin> jeg kan jo bare lage så menge jeg måtte trenge uansett
<jo-erlend> det er vel ikke sannsynlig at du trenger et eget PPA bare for buss-linsen :)
<jo-erlend> ja.
<jo-erlend> men det er noe spesielt ved å slette dem. Jeg husker ikke riktig hva det er.
<malin> ah oki
<malin> ja, jeg så for meg en ppa hvor jeg evt. kan ha flere linser i etterhvert, derfor ikke en egen ppa bare for denne + at hvem veit, kanskje det kommer andre ting
<malin> artig at david calle fant meg på google+ og la meg til :) Sånt er alltid koseig
<malin> og Ruben også
<malin> er ikke så ofte innom, men vips var de med der. Skal bruke det mer fremmover jeg
<malin> nå fikk jeg bygd deb :)
<malin> men den endret jo en masse rart i systemet mitt
<malin> la til noen filer, men nå vil den i alle fall bygge, så da får jeg håpe det går fra launchpad-sida også :)
<jo-erlend> sannsynlig.
<malin> nå bygger den :D
<malin> hm, fantes det en måte å se hvor mange som har lastet ned en pakke?
<jo-erlend> malin, jeg tror ikke at det finnes noen måte å se det på i det hele tatt.
<jo-erlend> legger du inn med MyApps, så får du det.
<malin> aha :) jeg driver med det nå. blir seint i natt..., men jeg er jo ivrig ogsånt, så tja :)
<malin> hm.. det står hva appen heter. Må det være likt som pakkenavnet?
<jo-erlend> Nei, det tror jeg ikke. Jeg har ikke gjort det der før. Men jeg tror det er "friendly name".
<jo-erlend> altså det folk ser.
<malin> ser ut som det er krav at pakken skal installeres til /opt
<malin> http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/my-apps-packages/
<jo-erlend> ja.
<jo-erlend> ah... Interessant. Jeg tenkte ikke over det.
<malin> min blir installert i /usr/lib/<navn>
<malin> pussig, for veldig lite programmvare i Ubuntu installeres der
<jo-erlend> ja, jeg er ikke sikker på hvordan det der blir.
<jo-erlend> malin, det er nytt.
<malin> ah
<malin> så jeg bør faktisk endre installasjonsfila mi så den installeres i /opt i stedet?
<jo-erlend> tredjeparts programvare, bøker, blader og sånt, installeres der. I /opt/extras.ubuntu.com
<malin> ok
<jo-erlend> malin, ikke spør meg. Jeg har ikke gjort det før. Meld deg på http://lists.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-app-devel
<malin> oki :)
<malin> :D
<malin> jeg prøver som det er, går det ikke, går jeg inn å endrer
<malin> :)
<malin> men takk for linker. Nå blir det e-post å få fra e-postlista der også :)
<jo-erlend> malin, ikke ha så hast med å "lansere". Prøv det ut en stund. Se om det er noen småting du kan fikse.
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> bra det. Altfor lite aktivitet der. :)
<malin> ok. da velger jeg å laste opp senere, så ser jeg om det er noe mer jeg kan ordne nå. Det er minst 1 ting jeg har lyst å ordne i alle fall
<malin> + at jeg i neste versjon skal fikse en sånn oversetter :)
<malin> og lagre ofte brukte søkeord, etc.
<jo-erlend> ja. Det er vel noen her i kanalen som bor i Trondheim. Få dem til å teste det litt først og komme med innspill.
<malin> ja :)
<malin> også veit jeg det er en del på online-kanalen også, men tror det er få der som liker unity
<jo-erlend> det er bare testing. Må ha testing. Selv det som "selvsagt funker" må testes.
<malin> men har jo sagt iltt der
<malin> jepp
<malin> sikkert lurt å teste de nen del i noen mnd, eller noe og få tilbakemling om noe ikke funker, etc
<jo-erlend> linsen din er jo med på å gjøre Unity mer attraktivt. Kan Gnome Shell slå opp rutetider i Trondheim kanskje? KDE? Gnome Panel, Xfce eller LXDE? Eller Windows? Ikke det nei! :)
<malin> nei :)
<malin> og ja :)
<malin> den er jo veldig lokal, men det er vel potensielt tja 1000 brukere kanskje, kommer an på utbredelse av ubuntu osv her
<malin> kanskje mer
<jo-erlend> verdifullt som et eksempel også.
<jo-erlend> nettopp det at det er såpass spesielt, gjør det til et ekstra godt eksempel.
<malin> :)
<malin> morro å være spesiell og unik
<malin> men er helt enig i at veien å gå er å lage scoop til en trafikk-info-singlet (det det heter, singlet? :) )
<jo-erlend> det er jo lett å forstå at noen vil lage et program mot Google, eller Wikipedia, for eksempel. Ikke fullt så innlysende at folk lager noe sånt for BussOrakelet i Trondheim.
<malin> :)
<malin> når jeg finner ut hvordan så kan jeg lage et scoop for trafikanten og så gjøre bussorakel-linsa om til scoop og ha begge i den
<jo-erlend> jeg vet ikke om singlet er et offisielt navn på det. Det er en linse og et skop i ett. Det er fint for veldig spesiell informasjon hvor det ikke finnes andre datakilder.
<malin> mhm
<jo-erlend> for eksempel. Eller et "hvor i helvete blir det av den taxien"-skop? :)
<jo-erlend> men det var et veldig interessant spørsmål du stilte angående linser og skop i forbindelse med myapps. Akkurat det er jo sånt som må være der.
<malin> hva spurte jeg om igjen? :)
<malin> det er jo ingen begrensninger i hva slags skop og linser som kan lages skulle jeg tro :)
<malin> en kan jo sikkert lage et for å søke igjennom facebook også
<malin> osv osv
<jo-erlend> bortsett fra at det bør være flate kategorier.
<jo-erlend> for eksempel en TV-Serie-linse, hvor du har et sett med serier, som hver har et sett med sesonger, som hver har et sett med episoder.. Det funker dårlig.
<malin> aha
<malin> så en kan ikke ha flere kategorier nedover, der sesong 1 havner i første, sesong 2 i andre osv?
<jo-erlend> joda, det går an.
<jo-erlend> men hva gjør du hvis det er ett nivå til? For eksempel høydepunkter fra hver episode?
<jo-erlend> de er ikke beregnet på sånt arbeid. Ikke på å bla i ting. I dette tilfellet ville du antakelig heller ha hatt Serier i forskjellige kategorier, basert på typen serie og når du klikket på en, så ville det åpnes i Nautilus eller det stedet på nettet hvor serien er.
<malin> ja, skjønner jo at det kan være begrensninger der ja :)
<malin> skal titte videoen du laget om intallasjon. Det har jeg hørt i årevis at deter så vanskelig å installere programmer i Ubuntu. Med en gang jeg skjønte hva pakkesystemet var osv, så var det jo mye lettere enn i windows :)
<jo-erlend> det er ett minutt eller noe.
<malin> software-center er en av killerappene til Ubuntu
<malin> jeg har sett en video og kjrøte i 720p, var vanskelig å se teksten og sånt
<malin> altså en av presentasjonene dine
<jo-erlend> ja. Det er veldig fint. Spesielt nå etter siste versjonen som kom for en uke siden eller noe
<jo-erlend> malin, den i NUUG?
<malin>  ah det er denne du linket til på ubuntu-gruppa http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfdeltZJHGw
<malin> så er faktisk den med installasjon
<malin> veit du, det kan være fordi jeg har problemer med å kjøre høy oppløsning med html5
<malin> ble uskarpt når jeg kjørte flash-versjonen også.jeg har en skjerm som er 1366*720
<malin> sorry
<malin> 1366*768
<malin> rett skal være rett :)
<malin> men poenget kommer jo frem. Det er ikke vanskelig å installere progammer i Ubuntu :)
<malin> foresten er det et annet problem når man skal legge til en linse i software-centr. HVilken kategori passer :)
<malin> men da tok jeg eh.. "natten" :)
<RoyK> God morgen
<RoyK> og dah hadde sjefen f[tt seg dagens oppstiver
<Atluxity> lommelerke?
<jo-erlend> RoyK, ikke helt på tås høyde?
<RoyK> oppsigelse fra meg :)
<RoyK> han ble litt paff, stakkar
<Atluxity> skal du til bedre beitemarker?
<RoyK> mhm
<RoyK> litt større linux-miljø
<Atluxity> kult, eller så rekruterer firmaet mitt
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> har ny jobb ;)
<Sakarias> Atluxity: ditt firma? :P
<RoyK> og nå over til noe heeeeelt annet: Er ikke dette lovlig treigt sjøl fra en USB-disk? http://paste.ubuntu.com/936584/
<Atluxity> Sakarias: its ALL MINE! tror ikke noen misforstår det
<Sakarias> Atluxity: kan jeg få lønnsøkning? :P
<RoyK> hm
<RoyK> noen som vet hvordan jeg kan se av lsusb hva som står hvor?
<RoyK> jeg mistenker at denna boksen har usb1 på noen porter
<malin> jo-erlend: hvor er hello unity, episode 2 ?
<malin> eh.. episode 1 mener jeg
<RoyK> http://karlsbakk.net/bilder/WD10TMVW/
<jo-erlend> malin, det programmet til Michael Hall?
<jo-erlend> malin, tror det første bare var en tidligere versjon av programmet.
<jo-erlend> veldig kult konsept.
<malin> ah
<malin> så det er ikke en video som heter episode 1?
<malin> tenker på denne: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chtmqt07X3s&context=C4175a26ADvjVQa1PpcFN3Spzmf_o8KA7PwSnwP9Y06EiLhYCuEZg=
<malin> siden den heter episode 2 så finnes det kanskje en episode 1 tenkte jeg :)
<jo-erlend> jo
<jo-erlend> den ligger ute på youtube.
<malin> ok
<malin> aha, der er den ja :) og ja, forstår deter Michael Hall som har lagt den ut ja :)
<malin> hello unity virker jo kjekt
<si-m1> hello kitty for ubuntu
<malin> si-m1: tenkte det samme :p
<malin> jo-erlend: vil du si busslinsen bør testes litt mer før den havner i software-center? :)
<malin> jeg er litt for overivrig her... :p
<waawaa> unity blir som app-markedet for android og iphone.. folk lager en app (linse i dette tilfellet) for alt mulig piss, mest for sin egen underholdning
<waawaa> og den lavest hengende frukten går først
<waawaa> fordi alle vil lage noe, men få har nødvendig kompetanse til å faktisk gjøre noe ordentlig
<waawaa> dette går så ut over sluttbrukeren, som må bla seg igjennom et helt hav av unyttige apps (linser), for å finne et par godbiter innimellom
<malin> jepp, som f-eks. sånne som meg.
<waawaa> kanskje, kanskje ikke
<waawaa> tenkte ikke på deg sånn igrunn
<waawaa> bare noe som slo meg :)
<malin> ok
<malin> men det er jo ikke så mange linser i software-center
<waawaa> det kan hende.. men om unity blir veldig populært (lite trolig), så blir det vel veldig fort slik jeg beskrev
<waawaa> mistenker jeg
<malin> kan nok skje
<malin> men kanskje det bare er å lage skikkelige kategorier for linser
<malin> og uansett program burde det jo være noe sjekk av kvaliteten
<malin> syntes det er vanskelig å finne en passende kategori å legge den i, den jeg har laget
<geirha> ingen bussorakel-kategori altså? :)
<si-m1> merkelige greier
<si-m1> Only usable @ location: Trondheim
<malin> geirha: nei :p
<malin> men kunne jo vært en kategori som heter info, eller noe?
<geirha> Only usable @ location: Trondheim & Omegn
<malin> accescories var det nærmeste jeg kom
<malin> geirha: jau, den er snever :)
<si-m1> malin: tror ikke kategori spiller noen rolle
<si-m1> bare få inn søkbare ord
<si-m1> bussorakel, trondheim, buss, busstider
<si-m1> osv
<malin> si-m1: ja, jeg har lagt til sånne søketagger
<malin> men det blir jo feil å legge den i f.eks. spill :p
<si-m1> joda, men tror ikke noen hadde lagt merke til det :P
<waawaa> jeg forstår ikke hvorfor man vil integrere alt mulig inn i desktoppen
<waawaa> jeg forstår at folk synes det er gøy å leke med å lage ting, men at andre skal finne sånne rare ting nyttig, det begriper jeg ikke.. jeg bestiller pizza hos peppes.no, sjekker busstider på skyss.no, været på yr.no ... jeg vil ikke ha disse tingene integrert inn i desktoppmiljøet mitt
<malin> waawaa: folk har jo forskjellig behov. Jeg syntes selv det er uvant å gå via dash og en søkelinse, men det er jo praktisk
<si-m1> det er praktisk for ting du bruker ofte
<waawaa> hva da feks?
<si-m1> busstider er et bra eksempel
<waawaa> hvor ofte trenger man å sjekke busstider da?
<si-m1> tast, buss fra foo til bar
<si-m1> done
<si-m1> jeg sjekket det fler ganger i uka da jeg var student
<waawaa> hvis du må sjekke busstidene hver dag når du skal hjem fra jobb så er det hukommelsen din som svikter
<malin> waawaa: folk i Trondheim f.eks. bruker jo bussorakel for å sjekke når bussen går, når neste går osv
<si-m1> men ja.. jeg hadde bussorakelet på sms
<si-m1> så mer nyttig der
<malin> egentlig vil jeg si at disse linsene er en måte, eller kan være en måte å bringe webben mer inn i desktoppen
<si-m1> når går neste buss fra gløshaugen til foo
<si-m1> f.eks.
<malin> si-m1: jau, men du har jo den bartebuss.no f.eks.
<si-m1> malin: jau, er en stund siden jeg var student i tr.heim
<si-m1> :P
<malin> si-m1:  :)
<si-m1> eneste løsningen var den jeg og en kamerat mekka med en gammel nokia 5110 som tok i mot sms og sendte via bussorakelet
<si-m1> og sendte sms tilbake
<malin> men en ting som hadde vært morro å integrert i søket er et søk opp mot sanntidsinfoen
<waawaa> slike buss-søk er jo ofte veldig begrenset også.. i den forstand at de bare viser neste avgang
<waawaa> er jo ikke alltid det er den informasjonen man trenger
<si-m1> waawaa: bussoraklet er ikke begrensa
<si-m1> det er pretty much perfekt
<waawaa> så da ville jeg heller printet ut bussruten og hengt den på veggen
<waawaa> fremfor å ha unity-linser å søke i
<wubwub0> trafikanten sin android-sak er jo ganske ok
<si-m1> jau, trafikanten og er rimelig nice
<malin> waawaa: tja, bussoraklet kan du spørre: når går neste buss nr5 fra moholt til sentrum etter klokkken 17.00 tirsdag 15. juni
<malin> f.eks.
<malin> waawaa: du har veggen med deg overalt? :)
<si-m1> neste buss fra moholt til sentrum om 10 minutter
<si-m1> funker også
<si-m1> hehe
<malin> si-m1: ja :)
<si-m1> er uendelig bedre enn en tabell
<si-m1> spesielt når du kan ha den med deg
<si-m1> funker på alle holdeplasser etc
<wubwub0> mye å skrive da
<malin> jeg var nazi på det før, og tittet bare i tabellene..., men det har jeg gått mer og mer vekk fra :)
<wubwub0> masete å skrive alt det der på en smartmobil
<malin> wubwub0: du kan skrive moho til gløs
<waawaa> den kan ikke svare på vanlige spørsmål man ofte var i ifb. bussruter
<malin> skal være nok
<waawaa> jeg testet nå
<waawaa> "hvor ofte går bussen fra moholt til sentrum på søndager?"
<waawaa> > Jeg har ingen informasjon om hyppighet
<malin> waawaa: du kan sjekke ut bartebuss.no  (ikke noe jeg har laget altså) men veldig genialt. Den lagrer søkene også, så en kan søke igjen raskt neste gang. Det burde jeg hatt i min linse f.eks.
<malin> waawaa: tester du linsen? :)
<malin> eller er du på bartebuss kanskje :)
<waawaa> jeg testet dette orakelet
<waawaa> bartebuss var bare forvirrende.. gi meg en busstabell liksom, så kan jeg enkelt finne ut av ting selv
<waawaa> folk gjør enkle ting mer komplisert unødvendig
<malin> waawaa: her er det du leter etter :) så finner du ut hvordan du reiser fra Trondheim sentrum til østre berg
<malin> https://www.atb.no/busstider-i-trondheim/
<malin> all info du finner og du har kun rutetabellene her å lete i :)
<waawaa> se her ja
<waawaa> dette var mye bedre enn alt det andre
<malin> så sier du i fra når du har svaret :)
<si-m1> waawaa: du er 70Ã¥r eller noe?
<si-m1> liker ikke sånn datating?
<si-m1> :D
<geirha> eller fra moholt til romolslia, slik at du er der rundt 16:00
<waawaa> jo, jeg liker tilgang på informasjon, noe en busstabell gir meg
<geirha> Med bussorakelet: fra moholt til romolslia 16:00
<waawaa> en dum AI-sak som skal klare å tolke hva jeg er ute etter blir bare tull, spesielt når den ikke kan svare på enkle ting som hvor ofte en buss går på søndager
<si-m1> hvor ofte en buss går er rimelig lite relevant når du kan spørre direkte etter den bussen du vil ta
<waawaa> si du skal på besøk til noen på søndag, og lurer på når bussen går hjem, men du er ikke sikker på når du vil dra.. da er et greit å finne ut 1) hvor ofte bussen går, 2) når siste buss går
<waawaa> ingen av disse lure tekniske løsningene dere er så glad i kan svare på det
<si-m1> du kan spørre når siste buss går
<si-m1> den svarer fint på det
<waawaa> mens en tabell gir deg svaret med en gang
<si-m1> når går siste buss fra moholt til sentrum
<si-m1> done
<si-m1> eller hvis du er lat "siste buss fra moholt til sentrum"
<malin> waawaa: har du funnet ut hvilken busss som går fra sentrum til østre berg enda, ved hjelp av tabellen?
<geirha> eller hvis du er enda latere: "siste buss fra moholt"
<waawaa> nei, jeg vet ikke hvor østre berg er
<malin> du sier jo at en tabell gir det svar med en gang
<waawaa> sure does
<malin> med bussorakel så trenger man ikke å vite hvor det er :) da får man opp hvilken buss man må ta og ca hvor lang tid det tar å komme dit. Ellers blir bussholdeplassene annonsert via skjerm og tale på bussen
<malin> waawaa: men jeg har enda ikke sett at du ahr kommet med svaret
<malin> jeg har allerede fått opp hvilke busser som går dit
<waawaa> den går hvert 10. minutt fra dragvoll
<waawaa> det kan ikke bussorakelet fortelle meg
<waawaa> jeg har mer glede av å vite at bussen går hvert 10. minutt, enn når neste buss går.. nå som jeg vet at den går hvert 10. minutt helt frem til kl 19, så trenger jeg ikke tenke på å stresse med å rekke bussen
<waawaa> jeg kan slappe helt av, og for all fremtidig vite at bussen går hvert 10. minutt frem til klokken 19, og deretter hvert 20. minutt frem til kl 24
<waawaa> nå trenger jeg ikke mer tabell eller orakel
<waawaa> jeg har LÆRT meg noe
<waawaa> jeg har tilegnet meg kunnskap jeg kan ta med meg videre for all fremtid, i alle fall frem til de endrer på rutene
<waawaa> done deal
<malin> ja
<si-m1> ja, må bare lære deg det for alle de andre bussholdeplassene du tilfeldigvis er på også
<waawaa> jeg pleiker ikke å tilfeldigvis befinne meg på alle slags bussholdeplasser
<malin> nei
<waawaa> jeg tar som regel buss fra A til B ifb. jobb
<si-m1> det står på holdeplassen at bussen går hvert 10. minutt også så det er ikke akkurat noe man trenger en tabell for å finne ut
<waawaa> og skulle jeg tilfeldigvis en dag være på en tilfeldig bussplass så ser jeg vel på rutetabellen som henger på busstoppet
<malin> ja, jeg bruker jo ikke sjekke bussorakelet om jeg skal til skolen f.eks., for jeg veit jo når de bussene går, men jeg sjekker jo innimellom bare for å se
<waawaa> jeg fisker i alle fall ikke frem en smarttelefon for å søke i bussorakelet
<waawaa> det er trossalt mye raskere å bare lese på tabellen som henger rett fremfor meg
<malin> waawaa: men da har du jo bare et annet behov. Det som er enda mer nyttig som ikke tabellen eller bussorakelet kan si deg, men sanntidsinfoen kan fortelle deg er om bussen er forsinket og hvor mye :)
<geirha> Det mest irriterende er når bussen kommer for tidlig :)
<malin> ja... :S
<malin> det husker jeg en dag jeg skulle til ungdomsskolen, vi var en liten gjeng som tok vanlig rutebuss
<malin> og læreren var litt forvirret?!
<malin> bussen kom for tidlig....
<malin> ?!
<malin> hehe
<malin> waawaa: hvilken buss måtte du ta fra sentrum for å komme til østre berg?
<malin> går det ikke an å være enig i at rutetabellen kan være kjekt å ha, men at det ofte kan være kjekt med et direktesøk osv også?
<malin> eller må du alltid være uenig med alle andre? :)
<waawaa> malin: buss nr 5
<waawaa> joda
<waawaa> helt enig
<geirha> Jeg mister av og til bussen til jobb på grunn av det. Jeg vet akkurat hvor lang tid det tar å gå til busstoppet, så jeg er der vanligvis rundt et halvt minutt før ... det er noen ganger for sent.
<wubwub0> har du et halvt minutts margin?
<wubwub0> for å rekke en buss?
<geirha> det hender den passerer et minutt for tidlig
<wubwub0> ja... kanskje greit å ha et par minutters margin da?
<geirha> er ikke bare buss 5 som går til østre berg
<waawaa> buss fem går hvert 10. minutt, så det holder for meg
<si-m1> er best å bruke minst mulig tid på en bussholdeplass
<waawaa> er jo moro å sitte ved pcen sin og få vite at neste buss går om to minutter, og så har du fem minutters gange til busstoppet
<wubwub0> jeg liker å få opp en tabell som viser når neste buss går også jeg
<waawaa> kan du spørre orakelet om når neste buss går, innenfor en 30. minutters margin, feks?
<wubwub0> trafikanten.no er bra sånn sett
<waawaa> slik at du rekker å løpe fra pcen din og til bussen før den har gått?
<waawaa> :p
<wubwub0> jeg skjønner ikke hvorfor jeg skal måtte skrive masse for å finne ut når bussen går
<wubwub0> bussholdeplassnavn burde vel holde
<malin> wubwub0: bussorakelet bruker å vise for de to eller tre neste bussene
<geirha> waawaa: sanntidsystemet gir deg de 5-10 neste avgangene
<wubwub0> buss: exciting stuff
<malin> wubwub0: du kan feks. skrive: når går de X neste bussene fra A til B
<wubwub0> malin: eller jeg kan skrive de to første bokstavene på "fra" og "til" og velge holdeplass fra forslagene som kommer, og så få det opp i en tabell
<wubwub0> mindre slitsomt enn å skrive alt det der
<wubwub0> sparer minst 5 sekunder, som jeg heller kan bruke på å ta på meg skoene
<geirha> Det bussorakelet er mest nyttig til er å finne ut hvordan en skal komme seg fra A til B når det ikke går buss direkte fra A til B
<waawaa> jeg liker våre first world problems.. hvordan gjøre oppslag i bussrutene til en fucking science
<malin> geirha: jau
<malin> waawaa: ja, det var jo jeg som starta det.....  eller var det kanskje ikke det
<waawaa> jeg kan ringe 177 og få et ekte menneske til å fortelle meg hvilke busser som går hvor, til og med når de ikke ikke går direkte
<waawaa> så kan jeg stille personen spørsmål som "ok, finnes det alternativer? når går neste? hvordan er det på søndager?"
<waawaa> helt amazing
<waawaa> og alt dette kan jeg gjøre mens jeg går til busstoppet
<geirha> Vel, blir jo alt etter om du foretrekker å skrive eller å prate
<waawaa> skrive mens jeg går er upraktisk
<si-m1> også koster det masse peng siden du må lønne fyren i andre enden av røret
<waawaa> jeg lønner ingen
<geirha> Jeg foretrekker å bruke en krone på en tekstmelding enn 10 kr på å ringe til 177
<waawaa> du får ikke svar på de spørsmålene jeg brukte som eksempel, i en tekstmelding
<waawaa> men nok om dette
<waawaa> blir bare teit
<waawaa> :)
<malin> waawaa: ja, du må liksom alltid trolle masse om ting :)
<waawaa> en ting jeg ikke forstår er hvorfor ordet "diskusjon" har blitt erstattet med "trolling" hos dagens ungdommer
<malin> tenk hvor mye du kunne spart av tid du kunne brukt til å ta av eller på skoene om du ikke måtte trolle om alt :)
<waawaa> det er jo mildt sagt tragisk
<waawaa> man kan ikke diskutere ting eller være uenig om noe som helst lenger, uten at noen skal kalle det å trolle
<waawaa> veldig ødeleggende synes jeg
<malin> fordi dagens ungdommer er tragiske og vi blir fortalt hva vi skal tenke, alle som er uenig med det alment gjeldene troller
<waawaa> ja, det kan jo se sånn ut
<si-m1> er forskjell på diskusjon og trolling
<waawaa> ja, det var det før
<si-m1> er bare ikke alle som har skjønt det
<waawaa> kanskje noen burde holde et kurs
<waawaa> folk må lære at om noen er uenig med dem, så er ikke dette per definisjon trolling
<waawaa> sitter langt inne hos enkelte, mistenker jeg
<malin> om jeg skal være helt ærlig
<malin> jeg syntes det er greit at folk ikke er enig og jeg har veldig sansen for uenighet faktisk.
<malin> Det jeg har reagert på er at det virker som du er notorisk uenig bare for å være ueneig.
<malin> om det viser seg å ikke være tilfelle vil jeg beklage at jeg har beskyldt deg for trolling waawaa
<geirha> Ok ny diskusjon. Dorullen; enden ut fra veggen eller inn mot veggen? :)
<malin> ut fra veggen
<malin> irriterende når deter motsatt sytnes jeg :S
<waawaa> kanskje en dorull-linse hadde vært noe
<malin> men med den nye dorull-linsen jeg skal lage, så kan du få toalttpapir rett fra unity
<waawaa> se der ja
<waawaa> malin is on it
<malin> og rett ut på toalett-papirprinteren :D
<lonyl> vi burde hatt en oversikt over hvilke toaletter som har dorullen riktig vei
<malin> waawaa: hehe ja :)
<malin> lonyl: jepp
<waawaa> en linse som lar deg rapportere inn toaletter hvor dorullen henger feil vei kanskje
<waawaa> i tråd med fiksgatami.no
<malin> waawaa: ja, burde vært en app til android og iphone osv
<waawaa> trenger ikke app
<waawaa> kan bruke unity over alt
<waawaa> det har jo-erlend sagt
<malin> jepp, nå har jeg snart unity på tv-en, på toalettet og snart skal jeg få det på vekkerklokka, osv
<onomatopoetikon> toalettet?
<malin> mhm
<malin> hehe nei
<RoyK> viktig å ha vekkerklokke på dass
<malin> :)
<malin> kanskje unity i speilet :)
<malin> speil speil på veggen der, hvem er mest unity i verden her?
<RoyK> united?
<malin> ah
<malin> kom på noe som hadde vært genialt for en linse, men så er det laget allerede.. :p software center-integrasjon
<malin> ser litt på quickly. husker jo-erlend har vist meg før.
<waawaa> desto mer jeg ser på unity, desto verre blir det
<malin> ok
<waawaa> en kollega spurte meg i sted om hvordan jeg anbefalte han å gå frem for å lære seg linux
<waawaa> og da følte jeg at jeg var nødt til å fraråde han å begynne med ubuntu, på det sterkeste, dersom ønsket var å lære seg linux og ikke ubuntu
<waawaa> ubuntu går sin helt egen vei og kutter stadig flere bånd til resten av linux-økosystemet
<waawaa> synes ikke dere ubuntu-fanatikere at dette er en reell problemstilling?
<geirha> kutter hva?
<geirha> linux-økosystem?
<si-m1> det eneste de går sin egen veg med er desktopui, ser ikke helt det som noe problem
<si-m1> resten er pretty much stock debianpakker
<si-m1> tagget med ubuntu
<si-m1> jeg kjører e17 istedenfor unity med venner helt fint på ubuntuen min
<si-m1> men jeg har blitt for gammel til å forholde meg til xorg.conf, nvidiadrivere og alt det andre ekle som man må herje med i diverse distroer
<si-m1> liker at ting bare virker etter det er installert
<geirha> Hadde ikke vært så mye vits i å ha flere linux distribusjoner hvis alle var kliss like
<si-m1> det er også veldig sant
<malin> fint med variasjoner :)
<si-m1> er mange som mener det ikke er det :P
<malin> ja
<malin> jeg er egentlig veldig konservativ, eller kanskje jeg har endret meg med tiden :)
<malin> tror heller det
<Atluxity> det er sunt med konkuranse... det er den måten man finner den beste måten å gjøre ting på
<malin> jau
<malin> uten konuranse hadde vi hatt windows 98 enda eller noe kanskje
<malin> ish
<malin> eller kanskje bare penn og papir
<geirha> Skrivemaskin! Med kulehode og rettetast.
<waawaa> klart det
<waawaa> hadde det ikke vært for ubuntu og unity hadde vi alle brukt win98 enda
<citoyen> apropos penn og papir, så var jeg borte på Wacom sin stand på NAB i går
<citoyen> De har en ny nifty sak som man kan feste på en vanlig papirblokk
<citoyen> og så kan man importere tegningene og skribleriene derfra som vektorgrafikk
<citoyen> støtter layers også
<citoyen> ganske fiffig
<trench> https://www.facebook.com/events/100455783421485/
<trench> for dere som er i oslo
<jo-erlend> malin, Quickly er helt rått.
<trench> jo-erlend: hva var det programmet du hadde på telefonen for å styre hvilken pc du var på? :P
<jo-erlend> hmm. Styre hvilken PC jeg er på?
<trench> ja
<trench> du sa du hadde noe på telefonen din som gjorde at du bestemte hvor du logget inn
<jo-erlend> hva refererer du til? ssh?
<trench> og hvis du gikk bort ble session du hadde på laptopen borte
<trench> hvis du gikk ut og tok en røyk f.eks :P
<jo-erlend> ah. Jeg gjorde det ved spicy og blueproximity.
<trench> btw jeg har en nokia n9 jeg ikke bruker
<trench> hvis du har lyst til å bytte den mot n8
<trench> dama trenger ny tlf :P
<trench> og n9 er ikke noe for henne
<jo-erlend> det jeg helst ville gjort, er å bytte operativsystemet på N8. Jeg er veldig glad i telefonen. Det er Symbian jeg ikke liker.
<trench> vel da tror jeg du kommer til å like n9 :P
<trench> den har jo meego
<jo-erlend> kanskje? :)
<trench> vel jeg bruker den bare som vekkeklokke atm
<trench> og for å høre at noen ringer meg på skype
<waawaa> symbian var bra saker, stabilt og pålitelig, i motsetning til android og ios
<trench> var er vel greia her
<jo-erlend> synes ikke det er så veldig stabilt. Det kræsjer flere ganger i uka.
<waawaa> høres ut som en feil
<jo-erlend> den versjonen av symbian som var i N95 var helt fin. Enkelt, men fint. Men det nye er helt grusomt.
<waawaa> jeg har ikke prøvd nyere enn symbian s60
<trench> http://www.amobil.no/artikler/nokia-lanserte-kameramobil-med-41-megapiksler/107020
<waawaa> funket veldig bra, selv om plattformen selvsagt var mer begrenset enn dagens flashy sparkly stuff
<trench> og den kjører symbian belle :P
<waawaa> kameramobil med 41 megapiksler er jo helt latterlig dumt
<waawaa> man trenger en ganske god kamerasensor for å gjøre nytte av så mange megapiksler, og det har i alle fall ikke kameraet i en mobiltelefon
<waawaa> flaut og dumt
<waawaa> rævva sensor, rævva objektiv, MASSE megapiksler!
<waawaa> som å fylle flybensin på et esel og gi seg ut på langtur
<trench> waawaa: les annonsen? :P
<trench>  For det første er den på hele 1/1.2", noe som er større enn i de fleste kompaktkameraer for entusiastmarkedet. For det andre bruker den sine 41 megapiksler til å konstruere en mindre bildefil på 2, 3, 5 eller 38 megapiksler.
<trench> En stor bildebrikke og høy oppløsning skal ifølge Nokia gi svært skarpe og detaljerte bilder, og kameraet skal fungere godt i dårlig lys. Bildene kan lagres i lavere oppløsning, for deling på e-post, MMS eller i sosiale nettverk.
<waawaa> spiller liten rolle, top-end full-frame kameraer fra nikon og canon til den nette sum av 50,000 kr har ikke en gang så mange megapiksler, fordi det ville vært dumt
<waawaa> det er ene og alene markedsføring mot dumme forbrukere som tror at flere megapisker gir bedre bilder
<trench> ja?
<trench> og det kommer til å funke
<waawaa> klart
<waawaa> fortsatt dumt
<trench> fordi vanlig mann i gata er dum i hode
<trench> og det vet du veldig godt
<waawaa> yes
<trench> det er derfor folk bruker windows også
<trench> :P
<waawaa> det var jo et tåpelig utsagn
<trench> nei det er det ikke
<waawaa> uten windows hadde jeg ikke kunne gjort ting jeg "må" gjøre .. ville vært dummere av meg å nekte meg selv å utføre oppgavene mine på best mulig måte
<trench> windows er ikke brukervennlig, det er idiotvennlig
<waawaa> da hadde det blitt mindre penger i kassa for å si det sånn
<waawaa> windows er ganske enkelt å bruke, så på sett og vis er det ganske brukervennlig.. mitt problem har ofte vært at windows ikke er like vennlig mot power users
<trench> hva er brukervennlig med windows?
 * trench har ikke funnet noe
<waawaa> konsekvent gui
<waawaa> samme layout på ting nå som siden windows95
<trench> vel det kan forandres på
<trench> du kan gjøre som du vil i windows også
<waawaa> strømlinjeformet
<trench> fortsatt ikke brukervennlig
<trench> idiotvennlig
<waawaa> det får bli din definisjon
<waawaa> min mor bruker windows.. hun er en total idiot når det gjelder datamaskiner, men hun er fortsatt en bruker av dem
<waawaa> så det er vel en og samme ting
<trench> vel jeg skal banne på at hun hadde hatt mindre problemer på en ubuntu maskin
<waawaa> folk flest er jo idioter, som vi ble enig om i sted
<trench> jeg konverte mamma til ubuntu
<trench> og hun elsker det
<trench> det bare funker
<trench> slipper å ha virus og dritt
<waawaa> jeg tipper hun er fornøyd så lenge tingene hun har lyst til å gjøre fungerer
<trench> vel sånn er det med alle systemer
<trench> hun bruker windows på jobben og vil gjerne bytte der også
<waawaa> du får overtale dem da
<trench> men kan ikke gjøre det grunnet propiritære programvare i dnb
<trench> overtale dnb? haha
<waawaa> fortell dem at windows er for idioter og at ubuntu er best, men at de ikke lenger kan bruke office og outlook
<trench> du er funny
<waawaa> se hvor happy de blir
<trench> vel hun bruker ikke outlook på jobben
<waawaa> bruker helt sikkert office i alle fall
<trench> ja
<waawaa> det gjør de fleste arbeidsplasser
<trench> hos oss bruker vi vim :P
<trench> eller emacs
<waawaa> og det finnes ikke noe godt alternativ på open source siden.. og ikke si open office/libre office, for de har en veldig lang vei å gå enda før de kan erstatte office på en fullverdig måte
<waawaa> dessverre
<waawaa> jeg er ingen ms fanboy, men det er dessverre sånn det er
<trench> tja.. hadde microsoft fulgt standardene innen office så hadde ting blitt bedre
<trench> men de gir for det meste faen i dem
<waawaa> hvilken standard er det? jeg har aldri hørt om noen "office standard"
<waawaa> og det har nok ikke MS Heller
<waawaa> kanskje derfor de ikke følger den
<waawaa> ;)
<geirha> odf?
<waawaa> det er et dokumentformat
<trench> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_technical_standard_organisations
<geirha> ja, en dokumentstandard
<trench> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_standard
<trench> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO/IEC_JTC1
<waawaa> det har ingenting med saken å gjøre
<waawaa> det er ikke dokumentformater som gjør at microsoft office er den mest funksjonelle og beste office-løsningen på markedet
<waawaa> er det jeg snakker om
<trench> vel det har det vel
<trench> hvis du skriver et dokument i libreoffice/openoffice og det ser helt annerledes ut i microsoft office kommer jo ikke bedrifter til å bytte
<trench> det sier seg jo selv
<trench> du trenger ikke være einstein for å finne ut det
<waawaa> jada, det er jeg helt enig i
<waawaa> men det var ikke det jeg tenkte på eller snakket om
<waawaa> jeg snakket om funksjonaliteten i selve programvaren fra brukerperspektiv
<trench> ergo du må ha en form for standard for at folk skal kunne utvikle dette
<waawaa> openoffice har langt igjen å gå før de kan levere et like bra program, uavhengig av dokumentformater
<trench> vel du får hjelpe til da
<trench> hvis du synes det er så dårlig
<trench> er ikke værre enn det :P
<waawaa> nei, jeg bruker office og er fornøyd
<trench> ergo du er med fienden
<waawaa> gjerne det
<waawaa> but i am happy
<waawaa> og produktiv, ikke minst, når jeg trenger å være det
<waawaa> fordi programvaren jeg bruker fungerer bra :)
 * trench fatter ikke hva waawaa gjør i en ubuntu kanal
<waawaa> fordi desktoparbeid er halve greien
<waawaa> serverdrift er resten
<waawaa> og windows kan ikke brukes til serveroppgaver
<waawaa> windows som server er helt latterlig
<trench> kommer ann på bruken din
<trench> som du selv sier
<waawaa> det kan du synes
<trench> jeg har brukt linux siden 95
<waawaa> jeg mener stort sett at windows ikke egner seg som server i de aller fleste sammenhenger
<waawaa> hva var din første distro?
<trench> og jeg har konvertert flere brukere til linux via desktop enn via servermarkedet
<trench> det var slackware og en annen distro jeg ikke husker navnet på
<trench> har bruker debian siden 97
<trench> og nå jobbet med det siden 98
<waawaa> ikke rart det siden alle bruker en desktop og de færreste administerer servere
<trench> har en debian boks som har gått siden 99 i et firma
<trench> og den går enda
<trench> samme hw :P
<trench> sist jeg sjekket hadde den en oppetid på 4 år
<trench> uten ups dog
<waawaa> jass.. de har ikke for vane å krasje tilfeldig -- i motsetning til windows
<waawaa> :p
<trench> har en windows 3.11 boks som stod som gateway også
<trench> men den fikk jeg ikke oppdatert så jeg konverterte shiten til debian og la det inn i vmware
<waawaa> hva slags gateway?
<trench> noe properitære programmer
<waawaa> på et nettverk?
<trench> som ikke gikk i annet enn windows 3.11
<trench> var ikke på internet nei
<trench> kun gateway mellom to maskiner
<trench> firma som lagde det hadde gått konk for mange år siden sist jeg så på det
<waawaa> i see
<trench> og det var for dyrt for firmaet å lage noe nytt
<trench> så da måtte man finne på noe annet
<trench> hadde helt glemt den :P
<trench> så får vel stikk innom å se på det
<trench> hehe
<trench> nå driver jeg å venner på raspberrypi boksen min
<malin> jo-erlend: jeg forstår mer og mer hva som er fint med det :) så ja... :) Med fare for å ta vann over hodet. Kanskje jeg kan lage et eller annet program der, men veit ikke hva enda :)
<malin> hm.. 41 megapixeloppløsning på en liten telefon.. == store bilder med masse støy, med mindre de har kommet med noe nytt og revulusjonerende
<malin> waawaa: må si meg enig angåede megapixler
<malin> folk har blitt overasket når jeg har fortalt de hvor "liten" oppløsning f.eks. full HD er
<malin> 1920x1080 er vel omkrign 2megapixler-ish
<malin> jo-erlend: men den hello unity, der kan man f.eks. lett lage og "on the fly" sjekke f.eks. en linse også?
<jo-erlend> malin, har du sett på den artikkelen om å lage linse for Wikipedia?
<jo-erlend> malin, jeg vet ikke helt hvordan han har tenkt å gjøre det med linser. Det å legge til nye linser er ukomfortabelt foreløpig, siden de bare lastes ved oppstart. Tenkte jeg skulle se om jeg kunne finne en løsning på det når jeg får tid. Ellers er det jo ikke noe problem.
<malin> jeg har sett litt på den ja, men ikke veeeldig nøye
<malin> ja, en burde vel egentlig kunne forvente at linsen starter etter installasjon
<malin> altså uten å logge ut og inn igjen
<jo-erlend> Ja. Nå er ikke det noe man gjør hele tiden, så jeg tror ikke det er så veldig viktig. Man merker det godt når man utvikler dem, men jeg tror ikke det er så plagsomt for brukere. Men det burde helt klart ikke ha vært sånn.
<waawaa> det tar vel ikke mer enn noen minutter å implementere en signal handler som laster alt på nytt når prosessen motar SIGHUP feks
<trench> linse høres ut som noe du har på øyne :P
<waawaa> det gjør så
<waawaa> men du vet hvordan det er med disse ubuntufolkene .. de elsker forvirring :p
<Kagee> Dette virker kanskje veldig usikkert, men er det mulig å dektivere host key checking for en configurert host for ssh?
<Kagee> Det gjelder en VM jeg skal restore fra image ofte, og en ny host key genereres hver gang
<waawaa> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ssh+disable+host+key+verification
<Kagee> ja, jeg var litt rask med å spørre for trodde noe så usikkert ville vært umulig -__-
<huayra> party neste uke?
<huayra> send mail :)
<huayra> huayra@ubuntu.com
<huayra> natta
<malin> linse kan også være noe man spiser
<waawaa> dette unity-opplegget
<waawaa> hvorfor har det seg sånn at menyen i noen programmer havner i denne linjen på toppen av desktoppen, mens i andre programmer er menyen inni i programet slik det skal være?
<waawaa> det er jo veldig forvirrende for folk at ting er så inkonsekvent
<waawaa> og denne inkonsekvensen finnes blant programmene som ligger i "launcheren" som default etter install
<waawaa> feks firefox vs libre office
<malin> jo-erlend: de kan se ut til å være enda enklere enn først antatt å få engelsk som språk i bussorakel-linsa. Ser ut som kilden jeg søker via vil bli engelsk om jeg setter lang til eng i stedet for nor :)
<malin> så ser for meg at man lager en if-sjekk eller noe som bare sjekker om noe av inputten inneholder engelske ord, så utfører den engelsk søk i stedet :)
<malin> men nå ble de natta og vel så det her
#ubuntu-no 2012-04-20
<jo-erlend> trench, linser fungerer sånn. Det filtrerer ut informasjon du ikke har lyst på og viser informasjon du er interessert i.
<jo-erlend> linser og skop er en av de aller beste metaforene, nettopp fordi programvaren gjør nøyaktig det ordene beskriver.
<jo-erlend> waawaa, enkelt å deaktivere hvis du ikke  liker måten menyene vises på.
<jo-erlend> litt synd at de ikke rakk å få inn resten av det i 12.04. Men da har man jo i hvertfall noe å se frem til i 12.10. :)
<jo-erlend> waawaa, hva mener du med inkonsekvens i forbindelse med launcheren?
<jo-erlend> http://direkte.vg.no/studio/rettssak-dag-5 <-- Breivik har tydelig fått fart på webdesign... Dette er jo fullstendig sirkus.
<si-m1> webdesign?
<si-m1> ah, lack of
<jo-erlend> den der bruker jo i hvertfall skjermen selv når den er liggende.
<jo-erlend> jeg har ikke testet med vippet skjerm.
<si-m1> jepp
<jo-erlend> åja. Jeg vippet skjermen og da var det jo helt grusomt. Trodde de hadde gjort noe fancy jeg.
<RoyK> hrmf... det finnes ikke noe sånt som LACP+STP i en og samme protokoll? hadde vært så greit...
<malin> morro at knut yrvin ble med på ubuntu-no-gruppa på facebook :)
<jo-erlend> jeg jobber med den lynintroen. Nå har jeg hørt på det så mange ganger at jeg ikke klarer å være objektiv i det hele tatt lenger. Høres det greit ut? Er det noe å reagere på? http://ubuntuone.com/1BCZC3PQOnUEZiDzTvLHXS
<Atluxity> jo-erlend: jeg får bare lyd, stemmer det?
<Atluxity> høres bra ut så langt. hvor lang er den?
<Atluxity> Det høres litt "barnevennlig ut" med "det er bra", "så du det?" osv
<Atluxity> jeg vet ikke hvem målgruppen er, så det kan hende at det er ønskelig
<Kagee> Finnes det noen definitiv guide for sh-scripting?
<Kagee> Ikke bash, men subsettet som burde funke overalt
<si-m1> man bash er ganske bra
<si-m1> bør lese den en gang
#ubuntu-no 2012-04-21
<Kagee> ja, men det er vel mye der som ikke vil funke om kan kjører sh, ksh etc ?
<Kagee> det virker som om man expr er sida jeg heller bør lese
<Kagee> ./cpantest: 1: if [: not found
<Kagee> wtf.
<Kagee> plutselig bestemmer en enkel if som sammenligner to tall seg for ikke å fungere
<Kagee> invisible characters, tje bane of my existence
<jo-erlend> http://www.vg.no/teknologi/artikkel.php?artid=10073066 <-- dette er jo flaut.
<Sakarias> hirr... er ikke aftenposten jeg leser for å holde meg oppdatert innen it akkurat :P
<jo-erlend> men VG var jo ikke særlig mye bedre. Og forklaringen til IT-professoren var jo helt fjern.
<jo-erlend> man kunne jo nesten tro at han snakket om applets.
<Sakarias> for å være helt ærlig, så trodde jeg at "app" bare var en forkortellese av "application"
<jo-erlend> helt klart.
<jo-erlend> «En app er nesten det samme som et program på en datamaskin. Hovedforskjellen fra et vanlig program, er at nedlasting, betaling og installering er gjort enklere og gjøres via et app-store-program som kjøres på smarttelefon»
<jo-erlend> nesten det samme som et program på en datamaskin? Det må være veldig nesten. Jeg ville jo si at en smarttelefon _er_ en datamaskin, tross alt.
<Kagee> Jeg syntes ikke forklaringen til professoren var så fjern ?
<jo-erlend> ikke?
<Kagee> nei?
<Kagee> du har f.eks ikke tilgangskontroll på "vanlige" dataprogrammer på samme måte som du har apps, så de er ikke helt like dataapplikasjoner
<jo-erlend> hva betyr det?
<Sakarias> Kagee: uh?
<Kagee> vel, apps på smarttelefoner kan jo ofte ikke dele data uten av du gir tillatelse ?
<jo-erlend> det er jo en operativsystemfunksjon.
<Sakarias> til og med windows har slikt... "er du sikker på at du vil kjøre dette programmet" tingen som dukker opp støtt og stadig
<jo-erlend> jeg gjør jo det med hele operativsystemer i Ubuntu, for eksempel. Jeg ville ikke si at Windows 7 er en app av den grunn :)
<Kagee> ja ... men om du sammenligner en datamaskin med windows, som vg-brukere vil gjøre, og apps påtelefoner er det er forskjell
<Sakarias> tja... twitter for windows og twitter for android ser prikk like ut :P
<jo-erlend> ja, men det er jo nettopp det som er problemet. Hvis man skal gjøre sånt, så kunne man like gjerne si at programmer på OS X ikke er vanlige dataprogrammer, siden de ikke baserer seg på Win32.
<jo-erlend> jeg har ingenting imot å si ting feil for at folk skal oppfatte ting riktig. Men når målet er å oppklare misforståelser, så kan man ikke bidra til dem.
<Kagee> OH YEAH!!!
 * Kagee DOES THE DANCE!!!
<Kagee> http://164.177.146.86/
<jo-erlend> Kagee?
<jo-erlend> FiksGataMi er jo oppe og går? :)
<Kagee> aye
<Kagee> this is true
<jo-erlend> hehe, morsomt at du danser, altså, men.. Vil du dele hvorfor? :)
<Kagee> And now you can have your own https://github.com/Kagee/update-server
<jo-erlend> aha :)
<jo-erlend> jeg liker det konseptet veldig godt fra avstand. Jeg har ikke sett noe på det enda.
<Kagee> *legge inn meg selv i lisensteksten, nå har jeg gjort såpass mye*
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> jeg ser ikke egentlig ikke det helt store med github.
<Kagee> *reimage serveren og sjekke scriptet et par ganger til*
<Kagee> jo-erlend: vel, mine meniger er : Det ser fint ut. Det er lett å ta i bruk. Det har gode (veldig) veiledninger. Det er minste motstands vei.
<jo-erlend> i Ubuntu er det vel både kortere vei og mindre motstand til LP?
<Kagee> launchpad ?
<Kagee> ja
<jo-erlend> prøver ikke å si at det er noe galt med github, altså.
<Kagee> Men fixmystreet er hostet på github fra før av, og pull-request gjør det _veldig_ lett å samarbeide på github.
<Kagee> Jeg vet ikke om LP har noe lignende, men antagelig må man være på samme system for å få til en slik funksjon.
<jo-erlend> jeg har forresten som smått begynt å sette opp prosjekt for Ubuntu Norge: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-no
<jo-erlend> tanken er å bruke bugs ikke bare for kode, men for mer generelle ting som angår LoCo og Norge spesielt. For eksempel hvis NRK brekker, så kan det legges inn, eller hvis www.ubuntu.no peker til Apaches standardside...
<Kagee> NRK ?
<jo-erlend> mhm. Det er en nokså særnorsk ting som angår Ubuntu-brukere.
<Kagee> da skjønner jeg
<Kagee> Har noen fått betatestet NRK's nye på Ubuntu ?
<jo-erlend> eller hvis Tele2 sin mobil internett-ting ikke automatisk kan konfigureres fordi vi mangler ISP-info om dem.
<jo-erlend> Kagee, NRKs nye?
<Kagee> ping ?
<Kagee> jo-erlend: kommer du inn på http://nrkbeta.no ?
<jo-erlend> du, jeg våknet for en halvtime siden eller noe sånt. Jeg er på første kaffekopp :)
<Kagee> ingen unskyldning.
<Kagee> jeg våknet for 16 timer siden og er snart tom for Pepsi Max
<jo-erlend> den er jo helt nede: It's not just you! http://nrkbeta.no looks down from here.
<jo-erlend> Kagee, hehe, det forklarer noen ting. :)
<Kagee> hmmmm
<Kagee> en ac cpan2deb-konverteringene mine bare ... stopper ... om jeg kjører den via script...
<Kagee> men hver gang jeg kjører den manuelt, går den rett gjennom
<jo-erlend> Nå er det jo sånn at Moonlight er dødt. Så hvis NRK oppgraderer Silverlight-greiene sine, så blir det slutt på Moonlight-tilgang, tror jeg.
<Kagee> jeg mener de skal over på noe annet?
<jo-erlend> det gjør ingenting.
<Kagee> Dugnad: NRK trenger har nå fått 500 frivillige til å teste ny Nett-TV
<Kagee> Dette jeg mente
<jo-erlend> jeg synes NRK kan konsentrere seg om Norge og dermed droppe alt det teknisk kompliserte styret for å tekkes utenlandske interesser.
<jo-erlend> ah
<Kagee> jeg tror de nevnte html5 + flash for drm der det trengtes
<jo-erlend> nettopp. Der har du det. Fordi de sender utenlandsk innhold, må de forholde seg til DRM. Dermed må de også forholde seg til helt andre typer servere og klienter.
<Kagee> Dersom de 500 ikke finner noen alvorlige feil, åpner vi for at alle kan være med og teste i neste uke en gang.
<jo-erlend> ja, men det høres jo i allefall veldig bra ut.
<Kagee> så kanskje midt i uka neste uke
<Kagee> Kort fortalt baseres løsningen på videoformatet MPEG4 H264 distribuert over HTTP-protokollen med bruk av adaptive bitrater.
<Kagee> Avspillerklienten avhenger av hvilken enhet du benytter; for PC og Mac blir det Adobe Flash, for enheter uten Flash blir det HTML5 eller innebygde videoklienter. Vi vil tilby fem videokvaliteter som starter på 141 Kbps og slutter på 2,3 Mbps i 1280×720 oppløsning. Den høyeste kvaliteten blir HD.
<Kagee> jo-erlend: http://nrkbeta.no/2011/09/02/tv-og-radio-nar-du-vil/
<Kagee> :-O
<Kagee> It installed!
<jo-erlend> æsj, har jeg begynt å falle ut igjen?
<jo-erlend> jeg er jo i Washington DC. Det er jo teit.
<Kagee> hva skjer i vask-ett-tonn?
<jo-erlend> det er vel kanskje lavtrykk på nettet der borte. :)
<jo-erlend> prøver å hoppe over til norge. brb
<jo-erlend> bah.
<jo-erlend> sånn ja! Det var merkbart bedre.
<Kagee> Velkommen tilbake til Norge ?_?
<jo-erlend> mangetakk!
<jo-erlend> fullstendig tullete å sende pakker til USA når det står en server bare en kilometer unna meg. :)
<Kagee> mm.
<Kagee> hadde samme "problemet" med min nyoppsatte debian hos rackspace i London
<Kagee> apt-get brukte så ubrukelig lang tid.
<Kagee> SÃ¥ fant jeg ut at den brukte us-arkiver
<jo-erlend> hehe
<jo-erlend> det er jo av ganske stor betydning.
<jo-erlend> irriterer meg grønn over at ting som installasjon av kodeker fremdeles er brukket bare noen få dager før utgivelse.
<jo-erlend> det er noe av det aller, aller viktigste for de aller, aller fleste.
<Kagee> Tips for å diff'e to mappestrukterer på to forskjellige maskiner?
<jo-erlend> ls til tekstfiler og diff dem?
<jo-erlend> find er kanskje bedre, når jeg tenker meg om.
<Huffameg> god morgon! eg har eit problem som eg har stressa ein del med. eg har installert oneiric gjennom wubi, men på eit eller anna punkt så gjekk alt i svart medan eg freista å køyre windows, og det einaste eg får opp no er ein GRUB2 rescue. eg har freista å køyre live-cd og det kan sjå ut som, dersom eg har forstått rett, eg har tre partisjonar (sda1, 2 og 3). det er sda2 som står som boot. deretter har eg freista å følgje denne oppskrifta: https://
<Huffameg> help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Rescue_Mode_.28.27.27grub_rescue.3E.27.27.29_Booting
<Huffameg> men eg kjem ikkje lenger til å ville laste opp "normal"-module. då får eg berre opp "unknown filesystem". eg veit ikkje korleis eg skal få lasta opp modulen. er det nokon som kan hjelpe meg med dette?
<Huffameg> eller er det lit tidleg på ein laurdag?
<Huffameg> :)
<hjd> Det kan ta litt tid før noen svarer, men som oftest er det noen som kan svare. Jeg har veldig lite greie på grub, dog.
<jo-erlend> Huffameg, har du skrudd av PCen mens Ubuntu har kjørt uten å logge av ordentlig, for eksempel med  strømavbrudd eller noe sånt?
<jo-erlend> hadde det vært opp til meg, skulle vi ha slettet hele wubi. Det er så fryktelig mye som kan gå galt og det er så fryktelig få folk som tester det, siden de som har nok peiling, ikke kjører Windows selv.
<Huffameg> jo-erlend: altså.. det er litt vanskeleg å seie nett kva som skjedde - det er ikkje mi maskin, og det var ikkje eg som køyrte det (eg skal visst berre redde maskina), men eg trur det kan ha vore noko sånn..
<jo-erlend> ok. Kan du boote Windows på den maskinen?
<jo-erlend> også si hva som er i C:\Ubuntu\disks eller hva det heter?
<Huffameg> jo-erlend: nei, eg går rett i grub.. ikkje noko windows.
<jo-erlend> det er jo veldig snålt hvis det er en Wubi-installasjon. Da installeres jo ikke grub til MBR i det hele tatt?
<jo-erlend> eller er  det jeg som har kortsluttet et sted der?
<Huffameg> hmm.. eg aner ikkje.. eg kan ikkje så mykje om dette..
<jo-erlend> det er nesten ingen som gjør det. :)
<jo-erlend> kan du beskrive nøyaktig hvordan du installerte Ubuntu?
<Huffameg> hmm..
<Huffameg> det er ein god stund sidan, men trudde eg køyrte det gjennom windows
<Huffameg> men heilt ærleg kan eg ha laga meg ein live-cd..
<Huffameg> orsak for at eg ikkje kan vere meir klar enn det
<jo-erlend> ok.
<jo-erlend> å boote Ubuntu fra en live-sesjon går helt fint? Har du Windows på den maskinen i det hele tatt?
<Huffameg> jepp, det går fint
<jo-erlend> for å i det hele tatt forstå situasjonen er det nødvendig at minst én av oss har tilgang til den maskinen. Kan du starte den i en live-sesjon og koble til her med den?
<Huffameg> ja, men eg er på eit kabla nett så då forsvinn eg, så det blir vanskeleg å snakke
<jo-erlend> hmm?
<Huffameg> når eg har køyrt i live-sesjon og køyrt GParted så får eg eg opp sda1, sda2 og sda3, plus unallocated
<Huffameg> alle tre har ntfs som filsystem
<jo-erlend> kan du ikke kjøre opp en live sesjon, installere en irc-klient og være her med den? Da blir ting mye lettere.
<jo-erlend> ok. Da er det et wubi-system.
<jo-erlend> skjønner ikke helt hvorfor du skulle ha grub da, men ok.
<Huffameg> mmh..
<jo-erlend> ok. Vent litt.
<jo-erlend> er det Windows 7?
<Huffameg> ja
<Huffameg> sda2 er forøvrig flagga som "boot"
<jo-erlend> det høres riktig ut. Det høres ut som at du har kommet i skade for å installere grub på mbr. Det er ikke meningen for et wubi-system. Da er det windows' bootloader som skal brukes. Men det bør være greit å fikse.
<Huffameg> :)
<Huffameg> men den oppskrifta eg har nytta har eit eiget punkt om wubi, men det har heller ikkje funka..
<Huffameg> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Rescue_Mode_.28.27.27grub_rescue.3E.27.27.29_Booting
<jo-erlend> men greia er at Wubi-installasjonen er avhengig av at du kan boote Windows.
<jo-erlend> dvs; den er avhengig av Windows' bootloader.
<Huffameg> ok?
<jo-erlend> wubi er noe helt spesielt. Det er ikke en vanlig Ubuntu-installasjon.
<jo-erlend> dvs, selve programvaren _i_ Ubuntu er den samme, men kontakten med maskinvaren er forskjellig.
<Huffameg> aha
<Huffameg> korleis får eg på plass ein windows bootloader?
<jo-erlend> det er så fryktelig mye jeg ikke vet om Windows etterhvert. Jeg har ikke brukt windows 7 så mye. Men du skal kunne starte en gjenopprettelsesmodus. sda1 er en bitteliten partisjon, ikke sant?
<jo-erlend> og når du er i Windows, så har du sett C:\ og  D:\?
<Huffameg> tja.. veldig liten er den ikkje.. 12GB ca..
<Huffameg> kva meiner du når eg er i windows? eg kjem jo ikkje inn..
<jo-erlend> men du har jo gjort det før?
<jo-erlend> jeg vet liksom ikke så veldig mye om hvordan du har brukt datamaskinen din, når eller hvordan problemene oppsto, etc.
<Huffameg> javisst, det vil seie.. ho eg hjelper har vore det. eg veit ikkje om det har vore c eller d..
<Huffameg> nei, eg har freista å få ei skildring, men eg har ikkje nett fått eit klart bilete sjølv.
<Huffameg> litt meir av typen "og så var den greia litt rar, og så hoppa det litt"
<Huffameg> :)
<jo-erlend> ok. I alle fall... Hvis du kan boote den maskinen i en live sesjon, installere en IRC-klient og komme hit med den, så blir ting litt lettere.
<jo-erlend> og jo mer informasjon du kan få tak i, desto bedre er det. For eksempel i hvilken grad det er ønskelig å beholde Windows og om Ubuntu er et forsøkseksperiment, eller om det er noe hun ønsker å beholde.
<jo-erlend> for hvis hun vil ha Ubuntu – og det er det jo gode grunner til – så er det bedre å installere det ordentlig.
<Huffameg> jepp.. eg skal sjå kva eg kan gjere.. når det gjeld windows er eg ganske sikker på at ho vil beholde det. litt usikker på ubuntu.
<hjd> Og fra en live sesjon vil du sannsynligvis også ha tilgang til å ta sikkerhetskopi av hva som ligger på maskinen, så den delen er sikret iallefall. :)
<jo-erlend> jeg mistenker at filsystemfila for Ubuntu ikke har blitt avmontert og dermed har fått et feil navn. Hvis det er tilfelle, så kan det rettes veldig raskt fra en live-sesjon, men vi må vite hva som foregår. Jeg liker ikke å gi råd i blinde. :)
<Huffameg> jepp.. eg loggar meg inn..
<Huffameg> i verste fall kan eg jo berre installere ubuntu rett frå live-sesjonen, kan eg ikkje?
<jo-erlend> jo, men ikke gjør det.
<jo-erlend> ikke enda.
<Huffameg> hehe
<Huffameg> :)
<jo-erlend> Du vil ha lyst til å fikse MBR for Windows først, sånn at Grub i såfall kan erstatte den og sette opp booten for deg automatisk.
<Huffameg> jepp
<jo-erlend> Jeg driver med noe litt annet også, så jeg kan ikke love at jeg er her hele tiden. Men det første du skal sjekke, er å montere /dev/sda2. På rota av det filsystemet, så skal du ha en mappe som heter "ubuntu" og i den skal du ha "disks". I den mappen, skal du vanligvis ha en fil som heter "root.disk". Jeg tipper at du ikke har den.
<huffameg3> saann..
<huffameg3> det tok litt tid, men..
<jo-erlend> hei.
<jo-erlend> ok, du er i Ubuntu live på den maskinen nå?
<huffameg3> jepp
<jo-erlend> <jo-erlend> Jeg driver med noe litt annet også, så jeg kan ikke love at jeg er her hele tiden. Men det første du skal sjekke, er å montere /dev/sda2. På rota av det filsystemet, så skal du ha en mappe som heter "ubuntu" og i den skal du ha "disks". I den mappen, skal du vanligvis ha en fil som heter "root.disk". Jeg tipper at du ikke har den.
<huffameg3> korleis gjer eg det? montere altsaa?
<jo-erlend> huffameg3, de skal dukke opp i Nautilus. Gjør de det?
<jo-erlend> huffameg3,  forresten. Hvis du begynner meldingene med nicket mitt (som jeg gjør med denne), så blir det lettere for meg å følge med. Bare jo- og tab for å fullføre.
<huffameg3> jo-erlend: nja.. eg faar opp tre stykk, ingen av dei heiter sda2
<jo-erlend> huffameg3, sånn ja. Det hjelper. Hva heter de?
<huffameg3> jo-erlend: /media/System Reserved
<jo-erlend> huffameg3,  den er ikke interessant i denne sammenhengen.
<huffameg3>  /media/ og saa ei rekke med bokstavar og tal
<huffameg3> siste er /cow, men den kjem eg ikkje inn paa..
<jo-erlend> huffameg3, det høres omtrent riktig ut. Åpne den med masse bokstaver og tall.
<jo-erlend> trodde egentlig det skulle være to av dem, men ok..
<huffameg3> mm?
<huffameg3> jo-erlend: eg soekjer etter root.disk men finn ikkje noko
<jo-erlend> huffameg3, ikke søk. Åpne ubuntu\disks
<jo-erlend> i den mappen med mange bokstaver og tall.
<huffameg3> jo-erlend: ikkje noko som heiter det.. dette ser ut som ei vanleg windowmappe..
<huffameg3> jo-erlend: eg ser heller ikkje noko mappe med bokstavar og tal
<jo-erlend> huffameg3, det var _du_ som sa at du fant mapper med masse bokstaver og tall?
<jo-erlend> åpne den mappen.
<huffameg3> jo-erlend: hehe.. ja, men det ser ut som ein disk heller enn ei mappe. utover det er det ikkje noko mapper med rare bokstavar, ei heller noko somheiter ubuntu
<jo-erlend> huffameg3, kan du klikke på den to ganger litt raskt for meg?
<huffameg3> jo-erlend: ja.. det skjer ikkje noko
<jo-erlend> er du fremdeles i mappen /media? Jeg skjønner ikke helt hvordan du kom dit.
<jo-erlend> i Nautilus, helt øverst til venstre skal du se noen oppføringer med en pil helt til høyre. Gjør du det?
<jo-erlend> altså en sånn Eject-pil som peker oppover.
<huffameg3> jo-erlend: jajaja.. og dei er det tre av
<huffameg3> med dei namna eg nemnde
<jo-erlend> Den som heter System Reserved, er du _ikke_ interessert i. Klikk på den øverste av de to andre.
<jo-erlend> da bytter du mappe i Nautilus, ikke sant?
<huffameg3> jo-erlend: ja det er det eg har gjort
<jo-erlend> bra. Er det en mappe som heter Ubuntu?
<huffameg3> nope
<jo-erlend> ok. Da klikker du på den andre av de to.
<huffameg3> jo-erlend: det er den som heiter /cow og den kjem eg ikkje inn paa
<huffameg3> "could not find /cow"
<jo-erlend> Vises den som "/cow" øverst til venstre i Nautilus-vinduet ditt? I side-panelet altså?
<huffameg3> nei, som "1,1 GB File System"
<jo-erlend> huffameg3, det er veldig vanskelig for meg å se for meg hva du driver med. Du må åpne en terminal.
<jo-erlend> fra nå av, når jeg skriver noe i "anførselstegn", så bare limer du det inn, uten anførselstegnene, inn i terminalen. Så kopierer du den teksten du får igjen og limer inn i http://paste.ubuntu.com så jeg kan se.
<huffameg3> jo-erlend: jepp
<jo-erlend> "mount"
<huffameg3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/939515/
 * jo-erlend skulle ønske at det gikk an for to datamaskiner å koble seg til hverandre på internett. :)
<huffameg3> hahaha
<jo-erlend> huffameg3, "find /media/ECC2E4E5C2E4B54C"
<huffameg3> ja, eg ber om orsak viss eg er uklar..
<jo-erlend> det er ikke din skyld. Men det hadde vært ekstremt mye enklere hvis jeg bare kunne se hva du drev med. :)
<jo-erlend> vent litt. Den forrige kommandoen kommer du ikke til å kunne kopiere...
<jo-erlend> "ls /media/ECC2E4E5C2E4B54C"
<huffameg3> ja, det kom veldig mykje tekst..
<huffameg3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/939516/
<huffameg3> jo-erlend:
<jo-erlend> ok. Det der er ikke en wubi-installasjon, eller så har hun slettet C:\Ubuntu. Spør henne hvor viktig den Ubuntu-installasjonen er.
<jo-erlend> hvis hun har slettet den mappen, så har hun slettet hele installasjonen. Som om du hadde tatt ut harddisken og kastet den.
<huffameg3> haha
<jo-erlend> "ls /dev/sd*"
<huffameg3> jo-erlend: det er ikkje viktig
<huffameg3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/939524/
<jo-erlend> ok... Vent litt. Da er det mer vi må teste.
<jo-erlend> brb
<huffameg3> mm
<jo-erlend> "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /mnt"
<jo-erlend> det skal ikke gi noe svar. Hvis det gjør det, så bare lim inn her.
<huffameg3> ok.
<huffameg3> ikkje noko
<jo-erlend> "ls /mnt"
<huffameg3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/939533/
<jo-erlend> ok. Men da har vi i hvertfall bekreftet helt sikkert at det ikke finnes noen ubuntu på den maskinen.
<huffameg3> hahaha
<huffameg3> joess
<jo-erlend> så det du trenger å gjøre nå, er å erstatte Windows bootloader på MBR.
<huffameg3> ein kan lure paa kva ho har gjort
<huffameg3> ok?
<jo-erlend> slettet C:\Ubuntu, høres ut som det mest sannsynlige.
<jo-erlend> har du Windows 7 CD-en i nærheten?
<jo-erlend> DVDen, mener jeg.
<huffameg3> nei og maskina har ikkje dvd-rom
<jo-erlend> så gøyalt.
<huffameg3> jepp
<huffameg3> alt er bra
<huffameg3> ;)
<jo-erlend> ok. Jeg tror at du skal kunne boote Windows gjenoppretting fra den første partisjonen. Derfra skal du kunne gjenopprette MBR. Spørsmålet er hvordan du booter den.
<huffameg3> hehe
<huffameg3> jo-erlend: spoer du meg spoer eg deg
<jo-erlend> hadde det vært Windows XP eller tidligere, så kunne jeg ha fortalt deg hvordan det skal gjøres, men Windows 7 har jeg så veldig mye mindre erfaring med.
<jo-erlend> kan du prøve i ##Windows? De er veldig flinke til sånt. Det er helt presist "restore MBR" du er ute etter svar på.
<jo-erlend> hvis de ikke kan hjelpe, så får vi det til, altså. Men jeg er litt stressa fordi jeg driver med andre ting også som er litt viktige. Og jeg må lete opp litt informasjon selv for å kunne være til noen nytte.
<huffameg3> jepp.. eg skal sjaa
<huffameg3> takk for hjelpa uansett
<jo-erlend> eller... Rettere sagt. Det du er ute etter, er å få bootet System Rescue partisjonen.
<jo-erlend> jeg syntes jeg så noe om EFI hos deg. Det kan være at Windows gjør det på forskjellige måter. Jeg har bokstavelig talt 0 erfaring med EFI og Windows.
<RoyK> [ 3476.111492] zfs-fuse: sending ioctl 2285 to a partition!
<RoyK> zfs gir meg den der ...
<jo-erlend> RoyK, ZFS? Er ikke det litt umoderne for tiden? :)
<waawaa> i alle fall når det er fuse
<waawaa> ordentlig zfs er fortsatt bra saker
<jo-erlend> jeg har ikke så mye erfaring med de avanserte filsystemene. Jeg hadde inntrykk av at XFS hadde tatt over endel for ZFS på Linux nå, kanskje spesielt nettopp pga lisensieringen.
<waawaa> zfs finnes ikke til linux
<waawaa> eller kan skje det gjør det nå?
<waawaa> med en fuse-sak er i alle fall bare tull
<jo-erlend> ZFS har eksistert for Linux lenge. Men det kan ikke inkluderes i kjernen på grunn av inkompatible lisenser
#ubuntu-no 2012-04-22
<jo-erlend> jeg lurer på, jeg gitt, om jeg med btrfs kan bruke cp -R --reflink / ~/vm/blah og bruke det som en ny cow rot for kvm eller lxc?
<jo-erlend> eller i hvertfall lxc. Det går vel kanskje ikke med kvm.
<Kagee> jeg kjente igjen cp, og kvm i tilleg til de norske ordene i den setningen.
<Kagee> jeg skjønte fortsatt ingenting :)
<jo-erlend> hehe
<jo-erlend> med btrfs, så kan du lage en copy-on-write kopi av en mappe. Altså at du lager en kopi med all informasjonen som er i den første mappen, men likevel ikke tar noe plass før du begynner å skrive til den.
<trench> jaggu
<jo-erlend> trench, jaggu.. Har du prøvd og det funker?
<trench> tja.. kom akkurat hjem ifra sånn babyshower greier med en vennine av dama
<trench> vi var 2 menn og resten var en haug med filipinske jenter
<trench> jeg skal aldri ha norsk kjæreste igjen, det er det ikke tvil om
<trench> fatter godt de som skaffer seg dame ifra asia
<jo-erlend> ja, det er vel kanskje en fordel hvis du snakker mye i søvne og sånn?
<trench> mye i søvne? :P
<jo-erlend> ja, jeg liksom syntes at jeg burde si noe.
<trench> [183046.529195] operapluginwrap[29237]: segfault at ff0e ip b6993620 sp bf8e37d4 error 4 in libgobject-2.0.so.0.3200.1[b6963000+4d000]
<trench> sukk
<trench> hva i svarte er de tallene foran der? :P
<Atluxity> tror den starter på 0 når prossessen starter
<Kagee> timestamp ?
<Atluxity> på en måte
<trench> jo-erlend: du som er sånn ubuntu nerd, hvordan får jeg flyttet, minimize, maximize, close knappene over på høyre side? :P
<trench> nvm
<jo-erlend> det er en gconf-nøkkel for det, tror jeg, men det virker ikke når du maksimerer, så jeg ville ikke anbefale det.
<Kagee> Kan jeg få satt terminaltittel når jeg ssher ut i den ?
<trench> hvorfor har de flyttet på det?
<trench> er alle venstrehendte i ubuntu eller?
<jo-erlend> trench, det er ønskelig å ha vinduskontrollene på samme sted.
<trench> ja, det er i debian på høyre side sist jeg sjekket :P
<jo-erlend> De kunne ha flyttet klokken og alt av indikatorer over til venstre side av skjermen isteden, men venstre del av skjermen er overtung fra før.
<trench> de kunne hatt alt på høyre siden?
<trench> man bruker høyre siden mer hvis man er høyrehendt
<trench> det sier seg jo selv?
<jo-erlend> nei, da ville det være for mye viktig som måtte flytte seg hvis man skulle kunne integrere dekorasjonene med panelet.
<trench> dette er jo grunn til å kaste ut hele ubuntu
<jo-erlend> ok?
<Kagee> sleng ut ubuntu, sleng inn xubuntu
<jo-erlend> det tar mellom tjue og tretti sekunder å gjøre om på det.
<trench> men det virker ikke når du maksimerer,  så jeg ville ikke anbefale det.
<jo-erlend> deaktiver det.
<jo-erlend> eller bytt til et annet shell hvis du vil. Det finnes jo bøttevis av muligheter.
<trench> jeg bruker normalt fluxbox
<jo-erlend> jeg vet om flere som bruker Unity Launcher og Dash, men med LxPanel, for eksempel.
<jo-erlend> fluxbox er jo en WM?
<trench> men nå bruker jeg gnome-classic uten noe dilldall
<jo-erlend> såvidt jeg vet bruker begge implementasjonene av Unity bamf og wnck for vindushåndtering. I såfall burde du kunne bruke hvilken wm som helst.
<jo-erlend> skjønt akkurat det er jeg ikke sikker på.
<trench> men har 2 laptoper som jeg bruker som diskless og en server med 4x amd og 52 giga ram og 60 TB disk som brukes som loginboks
<trench> fikk et tyan kort på jobben som ene rambanken var gåen på
<trench> http://tinyurl.com/bv9e3vn
<trench> UPDATE April 2: The button order in Lucid will now follow Mac OS X style.
<trench> gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string menu:minimize,maximize,close
<trench> kjørte denne :P
<trench> People who have not even heard of gconftool-2 and gconf-editor are left entirely in the wild with no choice at all. The message Cannonical is sending to those people is clearly “My way or highway”. Is this not exactly the attitude of some other companies which motivates people to move to Linux in general and Ubuntu in particular? I truly hope this is not an irreversible trend.
<trench> jeg kunne ikke vært mer enig
 * Kagee bruker bare å lete til han finner en distro som har standardvalg jeg liker
<jo-erlend> i gamledager likte folk å ha valgmuligheter i GNU/Linux.
<trench> i gamle dager? :P
<jo-erlend> ja, nå er det jo sånn at folk klager ekstremt høylytt over alle nye alternativer.
<trench> første jeg gjør når jeg får legger inn ubuntu er å legge inn fluxbox :P
<trench> så kommer gnome classic
<jo-erlend> likevel sier du deg enig i at Canonical sier "My way of the highway"?
<trench> vel jeg er vel ikke som folk flest da
<jo-erlend> det er ikke så veldig mange bedrifter som bruker penger på å utvikle produkter som de selv ikke har noen nytte eller glede av.
<trench> jeg bruker mer cli enn desktop
<trench> men hos mamma måtte jeg flytte dem ja
<trench> hun likte dem ikke slik
<jo-erlend> det er vel greit nok. Men det er som sagt fordeler ved å gjøre det sånn.
<trench> og hun finnes ikke mer mainstream
<trench> jeg la det inn der fordi jeg var dritta lei virus og shit
<trench> jo-erlend: er det noen andre enn ubuntu som har kommet med dette? bortsett ifra apple? :P
<jo-erlend> såvidt jeg vet er det ikke det enda. Fedora og OpenSuSE ønsker seg det.
<trench> http://www.ivankamajic.com/general/those-pesky-buttons/
<trench> så litt gjort på en mandag greier ut det der :P
<jo-erlend> ja. Altså, du fokuserer på veldig mye på ett aspekt.
<jo-erlend> i 10.04 og 10.10 var jo situasjonen en helt annen. Da kunne ikke vindusdekorasjonene integreres med panelet, så det var ikke så veldig lett å forstå fordelen av å flytte knappene. Nå skjønner jo alle det.
<jo-erlend> hvis det var sånn at knappene ble flyttet fra høyre til venstre for å flytte dem fra høyre til venstre, så ville det ha vært en helt annen sak. Men det er som sagt svært gode grunner for det.
<trench> okey
<trench> http://www.finn.no/finn/job/fulltime/object?finnkode=34253049
<trench> lurer på hvor dette her
<trench> s/her/er/
<trench> http://www.finn.no/finn/job/fulltime/object?finnkode=34249382 hadde de kuttet ut windows tullet i den der hadde jeg søkt ;)
<trench> Gjerne kjennskap til Microsoft, Linux og Sisco teknologi
<trench> sisco er ikke det en popartist? hihi
<jo-erlend> var ikke det en kaptein i Star Trek? :)
<Kagee> Sisko, Benjamin
<trench> kan godt hende det
<trench> aldri sett star trek mer enn et par episoder i fylla
<trench> *hente mer pils*
<jo-erlend> bandet til Jono Bacon er jo skikkelig bra! http://www.severedfifth.com
<jo-erlend> Særlig «The Prey» og «Forgotten Heroes» av dem jeg har hørt hittil, er jo kongebra.
<RoyK>  
<jo-erlend>  
<geirha> mellomrom
<jo-erlend> dokumentasjonen for Vala begynner å komme seg. Det er bra.
<waawaa> kan du Vala, jo-erlend ?
<jo-erlend> det er en overdrivelse. Jeg har ingen problemer med å lese Vala. Hvor godt jeg skriver Vala er noe annet.
<jo-erlend> det kommer seg. :)
<jo-erlend> jeg har jo brukt GObject en god stund og har endel erfaring med liknende språk, så det er ikke så veldig komplisert.
<jo-erlend> hvordan det, skriver du Vala?
<waawaa> nei, og det er vel ikke så mange som gjør det heller
<jo-erlend> tja. Det vokser raskt. Det er et fantastisk språk.
<waawaa> det kan sikkert diskuteres.. https://gist.github.com/1216198
<jo-erlend> grusom fargekoding på den siden!
<waawaa> jau, github er noe fjas
<jo-erlend> han sier det jo selv, at han er helt nybegynner. Lar det bli med det, tenker jeg.
<jo-erlend> dessuten er jo Vala et ungt språk og det der er gammelt. Jeg orket ikke å lese gjennom alt. Det var endel tull der.
<waawaa> kan du noe særlig om programmering generelt?
<jo-erlend> tja. Jeg har jo drevet med det i tjue år omtrent, så jeg har vel plukket opp det mest elementære i alle fall.
<jo-erlend> det betyr ikke at jeg er sånn veldig flink. Jeg har ikke jobbet mot noe bestemt mål. Jeg har aldri hatt noe lyst til å jobbe med programmering. Så det er vel mer bredde enn dybde. Synes det er veldig morsomt å lese om språk.
<jo-erlend> driver og leker litt med tanken på å implementere Dash i Vala/GTK nå. Det kunne ha vært morsomt. Kanskje lage applet for  Gnome Panel.
<hjd> jo-erlend: Med tanke på ulike mulige implementasjoner av unity; vet du om de har en felles test suite man kan kjøre for å sjekke at implementasjonen fungerer som forventet? Eller blir det tungvindt siden de er i hvert sitt språk?
<lonyl> jo-erlend, mener du at du skal implementere dash, eller implementere en terminal-applet?
<RoyK> gjenoppretting med ddrescue kan ta litt tid, gitt...
<jo-erlend> lonyl, implementere Dash. Altså for å lage støtte for linser og skop i ren GTK. Kan være fint for LXDE og Xfce også.
<jo-erlend> <hjd> jo-erlend: Med tanke på ulike mulige implementasjoner av unity; vet du om de har en felles test suite man kan kjøre for å sjekke at implementasjonen fungerer som forventet? Eller blir det tungvindt siden de er i hvert sitt språk? <-- Nei, det er ikke tungvindt. Språkene er helt irrelevant. Det er bare DBus som gjelder og det er veldig lett å teste.
<waawaa> er så mye forskjellig 'dash'
<waawaa> ubuntu elsker å forvirre
<jo-erlend> javel?
<jo-erlend> det med linser og skop har vi jo vært gjennom. Det er alt annet enn forvirrende. Dash kunne kanskje ha vært kalt noe annet, skjønt jeg ikke kommer på noe i farten. Men det er ikke ille.
<waawaa> vet du om andre ting i ubuntu som heter dash?
<jo-erlend> man kunne kanskje ha kalt det "utsiktsposten" eller noe sånt. Det hadde vært en bedre metafor.
<jo-erlend> waawaa, ja, mener du det helt separate shellet?
<waawaa> ja
<jo-erlend> de er så helt forskjellige ting at jeg har vanskeligheter med å se hvordan det kan være forvirrende. Men jeg er som sagt enig i at man kunne ha funnet et bedre begrep enn Dash.
<waawaa> er ikke forvirrende på noen annen måte enn at de har samme navn
<waawaa> blir som om man også hadde en, la oss si nettleser, som het "unity"
<waawaa> to ganske forskjellige ting, men fortsatt en kilde til forvirrig pga samme navn
<jo-erlend> riktig. Det er jo helt vanlig i mange sammenhenger. Men jeg er enig i at Ubuntu må bli flinkere til å kommunisere. Jeg har brukt mye tid på å skrive og snakke om det. Utpreget forvirrende? Nei. Ikke i nærheten av like ille som Gnome, for eksempel.
<waawaa> hva er så forvirrende med gnome?
<waawaa> med gnome vet man i det minste hvor man finner tool baren i applikasjonene man kjører
<waawaa> i motsetning til unity hvor det varierer fra applikasjon til applikasjon.. noen gang på toppen av skjermen, andre ganger der de skal være -- i programmet
<waawaa> få ting forvirrer meg mer
<jo-erlend> waawaa, hvordan installerer man web?
<waawaa> hva er web?
<jo-erlend> vet du for eksempel om nyeste Fedora vil ha med web som standard?
<jo-erlend> web er nettleseren i Gnome.
<waawaa> aner ikke, jeg bruker firefox
<jo-erlend> det er nok fremdeles for mange datafolk i FOSS, rent generelt.
<jo-erlend> å kommunisere er jo noe alle kan gjøre, på samme måte som alle kan synge. Men god kommunikasjon er vanskelig. Vi har veldig mye å lære.
<jo-erlend> det er for eksempel ikke alltid at det lønner seg å være for korrekt og presis. Det hender ofte at man må si ting feil for at det du sier skal oppfattes riktig.
<lonyl> for mange datafolk i FOSS? :p
<lonyl> det handler jo om software
<jo-erlend> det handler om mennesker.
<waawaa> jeg tror det er for mange galninger i FOSS
<jo-erlend> «For names in scopes of which the current is parent, qualify with just the names of scopes that the current definition is not nested within. » <-- den setningen der er utvilsomt skrevet av en datamann. :)
<waawaa> garantert skrevet at noen som ikke har engelsk som første skriftspråk også
<jo-erlend> skal ikke se bort fra det. Men det som ofte skjer, er at folk ser seg blinde på det tekniske istedenfor hva de prøver å formidle.
<waawaa> hva mener du da, at folk som ikke kan data bør skrive disse tingene i stedet?
<jo-erlend> ja, eller i hvertfall at de bør være med i prosessene.
<waawaa> akkurat
<jo-erlend> er du uenig?
#ubuntu-no 2013-04-15
<Mathias> *gjesp*
<RoyK> Mathias: nei - hadde lagt meg, gitt
<Mathias> :o
<Mathias> men får skyte et par spørsmål på deg
<RoyK> skyt ivei
<Mathias> den IDE'en som er i laptoper, mulig å ha master/slave på den?
<RoyK> tror ikke det - har ikke sett kabler til det, og tror ikke de diskene har master/slave-jumpers
<Mathias> skulle gjerne fått stappet inn den IDE-disken jeg har liggende inn i craptop
<Mathias> en
<RoyK> IDE er jo stort og fint :D
<Mathias> 80 gb ekstra er en del når du kun har en 100 gb disk :P
<RoyK> men har du fysisk plass til en ny disk inni der_
<RoyK> ?
<Mathias> er en tom plass inni laptopen ment for en diskettstasjon
<RoyK> ok
<Mathias> om jeg husker rett mangler den porten til det, er ikke loddet på. men er god plass :P
<Mathias> maskinen består av plutonium og masse luft
<RoyK> men tror ikke du får satt master/slave på 2,5" IDE
<Mathias> hmm
<Mathias> den disken har ikke en lapp oppå
<Mathias> men er en magisk header med 4 pins på den
<RoyK> du får google modellen og se
<RoyK> ser ut som om det skal kunne gå
<Mathias> husker vagt at det var en seagate, men aner ikke hvilket av nummerne som er serienummeret
<RoyK> koble den til noe og smartctl -i
<RoyK> (fra en live-cd eller noe)
<Mathias> hmm, da må jeg restøvle craptopen
<Mathias>  10:55:00 up 42 days, 14:04,  0 users,  load average: 0.28, 0.31, 0.36
<RoyK> mhm
<Mathias> får google meg frem og se om det finnes en fancy kabel ellernoe
<Mathias> servicedesken i eltele er treg, fikk en epost "en saksbehandler har begynt å behandle sak-blah" 07:27, og siden har man ikke hørt noe mer
<Mathias> eller så har saksbehandleren akkurat svitsjet til dvorak
<RoyK> heh
<lolcat> Jeg har gitt opp raid1 via installeren
<RoyK> works for me (tm)
<lolcat> tenker jeg setter opp et raid1 med missing
<lolcat> kopierer over filene, setter opp raidet, bootloader, og lvm
<Mathias> Malinux: fått hersket over nabolaget enda? kom til å huske på en eller annen tidligere samtale her inne
<Malinux> Mathias: hm, planla jeg å bli herskerinne over nabolaget?
<Mathias> ja, nabolagets ubernerd :P
<Malinux> aha. det kan nok fort skje :D
<Malinux> i Trondheim var det et trådløsnett som het rm -f / eller noe i den duren, så er nok flere nerder der enn her i Oslo
<Mathias> bedre å kjøre åpent nett med "SADISTHUSET" som ssid og bare sniffe opp alt av passord og kidnappe cookies :P
<Malinux> noe sånt. jeg aner ikke hvordan jeg sniffer etter passord, men har brukt airocrack-ng til å knekke et wep-nett en gang... måtte jo prøve... :$ tihi
<Mathias> ett ord, mitm
<IvarB> det er ikke et ord
<Mathias> i min trøtte verden er det det
<Mathias> men legger meg nå
<Mathias> vært alt for lenge våken
<Mathias> hele 16 timer!
<lolcat> Drittkabler, jeg faar ikke lukket kabinettet med harddisker i det :/
<pineapplr> http://www.telenor.no/om/samfunnsansvar/gjenbruk.jsp
<pineapplr> Denne ordningen; Hvilke fordeler har man som klubb, lag eller forening egentlig?
<pineapplr> Hehe, klubben vår er meldt på i innsamlingen, men litt vanskelig å motivere til å samle inn om det ikke er noen fordeler ve  ved å gjør det :P
<RoyK> lolcat: prøvd å stripse dem sammen?
<RoyK> aften
<IvarB> RoyK: http://lifehacker.com/turn-a-raspberry-pi-into-a-squeezebox-for-streaming-mus-472949841?utm_source=feedly
<Computron_> Hi, does anyone speak English?
<JonJ> Pretty sure most do
 * RoyK regner med at USA nå invaderer Nord-Korea etter at bomber gikk av
<IvarB> NK som står bak det i Boston?
<RoyK> antar at de påstår det
<RoyK> det første angrepet på WTC ble jo meldt å komme fra islamister lenge før man visste noe
<RoyK> på samme måte som 22 juli ble meldt å komme fra islamister
<IvarB> er et mønster der ja...
<RoyK> (og 911 ble jo utført av osama bin laden, fra saudiarabia, og siden han gjorde det han gjorde, så gikk usa til krig mot afganistan - makes sense)
<IvarB> ikke glem at det var innom irak først :P
<RoyK> usa burde kanskje sleiva innom saudiarabia også
<geirha> Nei, de er jo bestevenner
<RoyK> nettopp
<RoyK> om en israeler gjør et terroranstøt mot USA, så blir det nok bombing av Gaza
<RoyK> hehe http://www.nypost.com/p/news/national/authorities_under_suspect_guard_y2m8cJO29uC2PDGIjYBalO
<RoyK> spekulasjoner - men dog - en ny saudi
<IvarB> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/733913_437298899696723_1713288806_n.jpg
<IvarB> cia... :P
<RoyK> ah
<RoyK> ja, det er nok CIA-mannen der oppe som har kasta hjemmelaga bomber
<IvarB> hmm der knelet reddit
<RoyK> stenger mobilnettet i boston...
<RoyK> snakk om noier
<geirha> http://www.theonion.com/articles/palestinians-israelis-come-together-to-mock-obamas,31767/
<RoyK> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cj6ho1-G6tw
<pineapplr> Hørt om programmereren som trodde han skrev et program? :)
 * RoyK forventer en dårlig spøk som punchline
<pineapplr> hehe, det blir dårlig med program før koden kompileres, eller hva? :P
<RoyK> joda
<RoyK> bare å kode alt i assembly, så kompilerer det fint og det du får ut får vel en SIGSEGV om du driter deg ut
<pineapplr> hehe
<pineapplr> der gikk nettet
<pineapplr> på mobilnettet
<pineapplr> Er vel ikke uvanlig å si at man skriver et program, selv om man teknisk sett skriver kildekoden til et program
<pineapplr> ?
<pineapplr> Den 28. mars var det antatt at linja skulle være fikset innen tre ukers tid
<Computron_> Would anyone mind please translating a sentence from English to Norwegian? :)
#ubuntu-no 2013-04-16
<lolcat> Setter linux opp raid automagisk?
<lolcat> Jeg satt inn harddiskene, og rebootet, ved magi hadde jeg raidet satt opp
<lolcat> frister veldig aa kjope den icy boxen
<IvarB> morn
<lolcat> morn
<Mathias> mrn
<lolcat> hvis jeg faar lukket kabinettet saa har jeg serveren klar
<IvarB> lol
<lolcat> Ledningene fra psuen er saa jaevlig stive, klarte aa knekke en av tilkoblingene, uten aa staa paa kabinettet tror jeg ikke det blir lukket
<IvarB> da må du ha gjort noe feil?
<Mathias> hent skjærbrenneren
<lolcat> tror bare kabinettet kombinert med chieftec suger
<Mathias> den saksbehandleren må ha mistet tastaturet ellernoe
<lolcat> huh?
<Mathias> gått 24 timer siden h*n startet
<Mathias> 25 faktisk
<RoyK> mrn
<RoyK> http://vimeo.com/62980495 :)
<IvarB> RoyK: så du link jeg postet for noen dager siden?
<IvarB> dvs. i går for de med fungerende korttidshukommelse
<RoyK> klokka cirka hva da?
<RoyK> det tastaturet?
<lolcat> Faen da
<lolcat> Fikk mobilen i retur
<lolcat> De nektet aa reparere den
<lolcat> Men naa funker den, lol
<geirha> De nektet å reparere den fordi den fungerer? galskap!
<lolcat> Nei, de nektet fordi skjermen ikke fungerte, og fordi laddeporten var skitten, og fordi den hadde blitt utsatt for "en ytre pavirkning"
<lolcat> geirha: Men saa faar jeg den tilbake, sa fungerer den
<RoyK> lolcat: gikk den i bakken eller noe+
<RoyK> ?
<lolcat> RoyK: sann fem ganger :P
<lolcat> eller, fem for skjermen royk
<lolcat> og noen ganger etterpa
<RoyK> heh
<IvarB> RoyK: denne linken: http://lifehacker.com/turn-a-raspberry-pi-into-a-squeezebox-for-streaming-mus-472949841?utm_source=feedly
<lolcat> RoyK: Men ladderen sluttet spontant a virke
<RoyK> prøvd å rense ladekontakta på telefonen med trykkluft?
<IvarB> ladder?
 * RoyK gjetter en ekstra d
<RoyK> IvarB: jupp - så den - kul sak :)
<RoyK> blir sikkert kulere med litt råere høyttalere også ;)
<RoyK> IvarB: forresten - hva med den? virker jo som en grei sak, selv om det ikke akkurat er raketteknologi ;)
<IvarB> mhm
<IvarB> lurer på om noen kommer til å henrette bieber før eller siden
<RoyK> IvarB: hehe
<Computron_> Hi
<Computron_> Snakker noen engelsk?
<RoyK> Computron_: hvorfor spør du om det hele tida?
<Computron_> Jeg trenger en setning oversettelse please.
<RoyK> kjør på - om det er spam, ryker du på hue ut ;)
<Computron_> :)
<RoyK> IvarB: hva med den greia, forresten?
<Computron_> "Police and paramedics are still on scene of the bombing. Area universities were being evacuated as a precaution."
<RoyK> "politi og anbulanser er fremdeles på stedet. Universiteter i området evakueres av sikkerhetshensyn"
<RoyK> or something like that
<Computron_> :)
<IvarB> RoyK: du spurte om noen viste om noe streaming greier for noen dager siden
<IvarB> Computron_: what sort of scam are you running? why do you need this translated?
<Computron_> http://en.wikinews.org - writing an article from english wikinews to norwegian wikinews
<IvarB> hmmm
<IvarB> why isnt a norwegian doing that? or someone fluent in norwegian?
<RoyK> IvarB: joda, men strømming som med den dingsen der, funker ikke for massestrømming til noen tusen brukere
<IvarB> RoyK: ah
<Computron_> IvarB because I don't know anybody fluent in Norwegian :-)
<RoyK> Computron_: what are you translating?
<Computron_> http://en.wikinews.org/wiki/Two_people_confirmed_dead_in_Boston_Marathon_bombing
<IvarB> btw Computron_ google translate usually does a fine job of translating between .no and english
<Computron_> ok
<RoyK> not really
<RoyK> Computron_: try #wikipedia-no - some people in there will probably translate it easily
<Computron_> na they're all busy and not many of them
<RoyK> Computron_: why do you want to translate that thing into norwegian?
<RoyK> also, you were in here before that happened, asking around
<Computron_> yes i was planning to write it
<Computron_> RoyK for norweigan wikinews
<IvarB> but why exactly Norwegian?
<IvarB> why not... german? or italian?
<IvarB> or russian?
<IvarB> Computron_: where do you live?
<Computron_> uk
<Computron_> Norwegian is the focus language given by the community
<RoyK> looked up your host and saw it pointed to a .to domain, the ip address was in .us or .ca
<RoyK> and as always, we're a wee bit curious to help spammers translate stuff, so please excuse us for that
<Computron_> RoyK yes gry has given me quassel client to use
<RoyK> explain
<Computron_> RoyK what you mean?
<computron2> I have connected directly from webchat
<RoyK> who is gry?
<computron2> He is in #wikinews
 * RoyK thought gry was a woman's name
<IvarB> computron2: why is it so important to translate this particular news article now=
<IvarB> ?
<RoyK> anyway - try to stick to the wikipedians. they are probably better at this than the geeks in here
<computron2> news is time sensitive
<IvarB> computron2: this news article is days old
<RoyK> (and somewhat outdated)
<IvarB> yep that too
<computron2> which? under 24 hours old
<computron2> Monday, April 15, 2013
 * RoyK tar seg en øl og finner på noe annet
#ubuntu-no 2013-04-17
<IvarB> morn
<lolcat> morn'
<lolcat> Hvilket 3g/wifi/bluetooth miniexpress half mini funker bra med ubuntu?
<RoyK> lolcat: tror gugel vet best
<lolcat> finner ikke
<RoyK> mener du alle tre - båden bt,wifi og 3g, på ei brikke?
<RoyK> de fleste bærbare har vel i hvert fall wifi og bt allerede
 * RoyK har spist middag med Tor Åge Bringsværd og ser fram til eventuelle bøker fra ham under CC - han vurderer det sterkt, men lurer litt på hvordan han skal få det til med forlaget...
<RoyK> jo-erlend: fikk du lest https://github.com/EFN/kodemus ?
<jo-erlend> RoyK, kan du minne meg på hva det er for noe?
<RoyK> ei novelle som handler om at alle menneskenne går rundt med digitale "lillebrødre" tilknyttet sentraldatamaskinen - de kan spørre lillebror om alt, og lillebror hjelper (mens sentraldatamaskinen holder oversikt over alle og hva de gjør)
<RoyK> novella er av Tor Åge Bringsværd, skrevet i 1968
<RoyK> så han var kanskje litt forut for sin tid :)
<RoyK> tar ikke rare tida å lese den, men gir litt innsyn i en rimelig oppegående forfatters tankegang
<RoyK> 19:19  * RoyK har spist middag med Tor Åge Bringsværd og ser fram til eventuelle bøker fra ham under CC - han vurderer det sterkt,  men lurer litt på hvordan han skal få det til med forlaget...
<jo-erlend> mhm. Veldig interessant problemstilling, det der.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: leste du den?
<kilonux> hei min thunderbird på ubuntu lucid har begynt å fryse hele maskina. Hjelp!
<RoyK> kilonux: distroversjon?
<kilonux> RoyK, 2.6.32-45-generic #102-Ubuntu SMP
<jo-erlend> RoyK, mhm. Interessant historie. Ikke helt unik, men det var vel ikke poenget heller.
<jo-erlend> RoyK, fremsynt, litt på samme måte som Jim Morrison i dette intervjuet, som også er fra '68: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iS3dIyHpAgc
<jo-erlend> Disse tingene blir imponerende fordi vi har en følelse av at smarttelefoner og tavler er noe som plutselig har oppstått. Sånn er det jo ikke. Bill Gates beskrev tavler i boka si, for eksempel. Star Trek har hatt de konseptene siden begynnelsen. Det har vært en villet utvikling, men teknologien har enten ikke eksistert, eller vært for kostbar for masseproduksjon. Det har vært veldig forutsigbart.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: jeg synes den novella til Bringsværd er ganske unik
<RoyK> så kan vi sloss om det senere
<jo-erlend> hehe
<RoyK> det finnes få som har beskrevet noe sånt så tidlig
<RoyK> ja, det er startrek og ting
<RoyK> men ikke sånn
<jo-erlend> jeg synes ikke at den er unik. Star Trek beskrev en sivilisasjon som gikk i oppløsning fordi sentraldatamaskinen mistet kontakten med lokaldatamaskinene. Men ettersom alle stolte på lokaldatamaskinene, var det ingen som kunne reparere sentraldatamaskinen og siden den ordnet alt for alle, gikk samfunnet i oppløsning.
<jo-erlend> har du sett filmen THX 1138?
<jo-erlend> det var svært mange interessante tanker som ble utviklet på 30-40-tallet som vi fremdeles ønsker å virkeliggjøre, men som vi må vente på fordi teknologien er for kostbar. Om tjue år kommer ungdommene til å tro at vi var dumme som ikke kunne se for oss at EEG var den mest effektive løsningen på IO. Men det er ikke det at vi ikke forstår det. Det er bare det at det koster for mye.
<jo-erlend> for min del, ville jeg ha blitt overrasket hvis vi ikke på et eller annet tidspunkt innså at det ville være fornuftig å implantere EEG-sensorer hos spedbarn så hjernen kunne gro naturlig rundt sensorene, for det er mye tryggere enn å stikke sensorer inn på overflaten av en voksen  hjerne og du ville komme mye nærmere den informasjonen du er ute etter. Det er uaktuelt i dag, men jeg ser det som et helt naturlig skritt videre.
<RoyK> de THC-salene, ja
<jo-erlend> hehe, hæ?
<jo-erlend> ah. THX 1138 ja.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: leste du novella?
<jo-erlend> ja
#ubuntu-no 2013-04-18
<RoyK> 1968
<RoyK> gone wrong
<jo-erlend> RoyK, det har ikke gått galt? Det har gått nøyaktig sånn "vi" har ønsket hele tiden. Det er på tide at noen forklarer folk hvorfor den retningen vi går i, er feil, men det betyr ikke at retningen er feil i forhold til demokratiets drømmer.
<jo-erlend> jeg diskuterte muligheten for desentralisert søk med Richard Stallman en gang. Han avviste det kontant, med begrunnelsen at det ikke går an. Jeg kjøper ikke det. Jeg tror at det går an. Og jeg er redd for asymmetrisk informasjonstilgang på et generelt plan. Internet er ikke designet for sentralisering, men for føderalisering. Hvis vi går bort fra det konseptet, så kan ting gå veldig galt, veldig fort.
<jo-erlend> Jeg liker ikke tanken på at X vet alt om meg mens jeg ikke vet noe om X. Det vil gi meg en underliggende frykt for å kritisere X, fordi X kan svare med å knuse meg. Hvorvidt X er en stat eller en bedrift, er uvesentlig. Det er også uvesentlig hvorvidt jeg har hemmeligheter eller ikke.
<jo-erlend> Jeg er jo Proudhon/Bjørneboe-anarkist. Jeg forakter kommunisme med alt jeg er, men jeg aksepterer at du ønsker å stemme Rødt. Tror at vi har mye til felles når det gjelder hva vi ønsker å oppnå, men ønsker å oppnå ting på forskjellige vis. I mitt verdenssyn, er føderalisering og desentralisering grunnleggende for alt vi gjør. Jeg ønsker meg et samfunn uten stat og at folk er mer opptatte av folkeskikk enn av systemet.
<jo-erlend> Se denne: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36VT6BfKIVU
<IvarB> morn
<Mathias> mrn
<RoyK> mrgn
<RoyK> llr gddgn
<Mathias> tror jeg må slutte å misbruke krympeplasten
<RoyK> hva er det du har krympa nå?
<Mathias> har klart å bruke en halvmeter på en lommelykt
<Mathias> jeg burde egentlig få gjort om gulvet til en stor subwoofer, slipper jeg å støvsuge når hybelkaninene går til angrep
<Solskogen> bare 10min med skrillex?
<Mathias> hører ikke på skrillex
<Mathias> skal jeg ha noe bassfyllt trenger jeg bare å slenge på sove-lista
<Solskogen> jeg prøver ikke å høre på støvsugeren heller - men hvis ens formål er å kvitte seg med hybelkaniner så spiller det vel ikke noen rolle om det er skrillex eller en støvsuger.
<Mathias> får vel oppfinne en subwooferstøvsuger
<Mathias> både blåser og suger samtidig
<Mathias> så essensielt windows
<Mathias> Solskogen: kan også slenge på http://open.spotify.com/track/1TWbqFmojxFrpAOZcSA3AS
<Mathias> fandens sasl
<Mathias> \o/
 * Mathias fyrer opp RoyK ^^
<IvarB> good shit? :P
<Mathias> mye mulig :P
<lolcat> Jeg sluttet a royke
<lolcat> Jeg far ikke lov av den ene kjaeresten min
<IvarB> det er det eneste fornuftige
<lolcat> Jeg brukte e-cig da
<IvarB> uvane uanset
<lolcat> Billig og man slipper noen ulemper
<IvarB> t
<IvarB> kan like gjerne sutte på tommelen imho
<Mathias> men dæven RoyK kan brenne lenge
<lolcat> eller pupper
<Mathias> ikke springer han rundt og skriker heller
<IvarB> pupper er mer konstruktivt
<IvarB> er egentlig ganske mye man kan sutte på på menneskekroppen, bare ikke sutt på noe på din egen :P
<Malinux> lolcat: den ene kjæresten din? Hvor mange har du da?
<lolcat> 2
<Mathias> 3,74759265358979-kantdrama, next up
<Mathias> 1415*
<Mathias> nei, natta
<RoyK> heh - du og den døgnrytma di
<RoyK> går du på skole for tida, eller hva gjør du?
<lolcat> Hvordan skal det lage drama?
<RoyK> tja - damer liker ikke å vite at fyre knuller andre
<Mathias> RoyK: sluttet der pga for høyt fravære pga null motivasjon
<RoyK> videregående?
<Mathias> mhm
<lolcat> RoyK: Forste kjeresten var ok med det, og andre visste jo at jeg hadde dame
<RoyK> greit å fullføre det for å få seg litt jobb og sånt, da
<lolcat> Mathias: Kjeresten min gjorde det
<lolcat> Hun gjor det bedre enn meg som tar en bachelor
<lolcat> det er 5 ar av livet mitt jeg aldri far tilbake
<Mathias> RoyK: ble til å gå på veggene der
<RoyK> hva var det du tok?
<Mathias> tip
<Mathias> enten var undervisningen sykt kjedelig, eller jævla kjedelig
<Mathias> minte meg jo mer om 7.-9.-klasse
<lolcat> Problemet med a jobbe er at man ikke far bo like bra som studenter
<lolcat> Mathias: Jeg satt mesteparten av videregaende pa biblioteket
<Mathias> tviler på at det blir noe av nesteåret, så blir nok til å trø
<RoyK> Mathias: med alt hva du kan så langt, kan du jo ta videregående for å få fagbrev på it-drift - der er det jo endel praksis også
<RoyK> har en lærling hos oss som jeg jobber litt med for å få til å forstå at windoze ikke er så rått som han kanskje har lært :P
<Mathias> RoyK: planen er ikt til neste år, men kommer til å slite som faen med å komme meg inn
<RoyK> ok - høye krav?
<Mathias> jeg har ikke karakterer fra 10. eller dette året
<RoyK> såpass
<RoyK> kan du finne deg lærlingplass noe sted, da?
<Mathias> så vi får se om barnevernet kan trekke hodet ut av ræva eller at onkel klarer å overbevise
<Mathias> RoyK: burde egentlig ikke være noe problem :P
<RoyK> Mathias: skriv en CV på linkedin og skryt litt om hva du kan - kan ikke skade :)
<Mathias> hehe
<Mathias> men nå slukner det her :P
<lolcat> Kan jeg ta vgs pa nytt?
<RoyK> kan jo fikse på fag og sånt, da
<lolcat> Jeg tentke for a fa it fagbrev
<RoyK> fa?
<RoyK> få, kanskje
 * RoyK tror lolcat bør lære seg å fikse tegnsettet sitt før han prøver seg på et fagbrev ;)
<lolcat> Hva er galt med ANSI-1986?
<RoyK> hva er galt med EBCDIC?
 * RoyK gjetter at lolcat ikke engang var født i 1986
<lolcat> ANSI_X3.4-1968
<lolcat> 1968 faktisk
<lolcat> RoyK: hvor gammel er jeg da?
<RoyK> aner ikke - sikkert 20-ish
 * RoyK har ikke radar og er heller ikke påfallende synsk
<lolcat> Kan vel dedusere litt utifra klaer, utseende og bilen.
<RoyK> nå har ikke jeg sett noen av delene ;)
<RoyK> men at du ikke kan fikse tegnsettet ditt, er en grei start
<RoyK> selv fjortisen her kan jo gjøre sånt enkelt
<lolcat> RoyK: Uhm, kjopte ikke jeg et par harddisker fra deg?
<lolcat> Eller surrer jeg?
<RoyK> ah
<RoyK> joda
<RoyK> rota litt her :)
<RoyK> men fikk du liv i de diskene?
<lolcat> jepp
<lolcat> Na bruker jeg den ene til rota
<RoyK> trodde du skulle ha speil til rota
<lolcat> mangler satakablerfor a plugge i den andre
<lolcat> prioriterte a fa opp raidet
<RoyK> forståelig
<lolcat> og jeg feilet med a instalere pa raid, sa jeg tenker jeg lager et degraded rai1 og sa setter det opp, og nar det funker bytter jeg
<RoyK> har noen WD 2001FASS-disker liggende (eller i praksis, i prod, men skal byttes), som du kan få billig
<RoyK> (om du trenger mer plass)
<RoyK> bytter til hitachi, siden de støtter scterc
<Malinux> hm. WD 2001FASS er det sata på 2GB? (a)
<RoyK> mhm
<RoyK> må bare få nappa ut skiten og bygge om raidet litt
<RoyK> Malinux: special price for you, mydear
<Malinux> :D
<Malinux> jeg har vel plass til 2 til i alle fall
<lolcat> RoyK: 2GB?
<lolcat> RoyK: mange?
<lolcat> Og er det idiotisk a bruke lvm til a kombinere to (eller tre) raid?
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> 2TB
<RoyK> nei, å bruke LVM til å kombinere redundante RAID (1,5,6) er fint
<RoyK> lolcat: har vel tre
<lolcat> For da kan jeg kombinere 100gb av raid1'et, 3tb av raid 5'et og 2xtb fra raid 1/5et
<lolcat> Hm, da trenger jeg icy boxen og et satakort
<lolcat> kan jeg bruke et lvm volum til et raid?
<lolcat> sikkert ikke en god ide
<Malinux> RoyK: lærer de på ikt-drift at windows-server er dødsbra eller så? du skrev noe sånt oppi her
<lolcat> http://imgur.com/pThIEmn <- ugh, jeg liker ikke cable management
<RoyK> Malinux: vet ikke, men tror mye av fokus er på ting som er populært i markedet - les: Windoze
<RoyK> lolcat: strips!
<RoyK> lolcat: neppe en god idé å bruke lvm til raid
<RoyK> kjør ting enkelt
<RoyK> disk / md(raid) / lvm
<RoyK> evt disk / md / md / lvm
<lolcat> raid0 pa redundante raid?
<lolcat> Satt kabinettet opp mot veggen og brukte kneet til aa presse pa plass veggen, da fikk jeg lukket det igjen
<lolcat> Og alle diskene er fortsatt tilkoblett
<lolcat> Forste gang siden jeg kjopte maskinen at jeg har et fungerende OS, og vegger pa kabinettet
<lolcat> lvm virker smartere enn md / md
<RoyK> raid0 over ellers redundante raid, ja
<RoyK> lvm funker fint
<RoyK> concat eller striping
<RoyK> i gamlejobben satte jeg opp et zfs-system over 11 7-disker-raidz2
<RoyK> 100TiB
<RoyK> sånt tåler endel juling
<RoyK> kanskje litt overkill, men vi brukte billige disker
<RoyK> raidz2 tilsvarer raid6 btw
<RoyK> så i praksis raid0 over en haug med raid-6-sett
<RoyK> i linux-land hadde jeg kanskje brukt større raid-sett og heller lagt et raid-5 på toppen av et lass med raid-6-sett
<lolcat> Heh, jeg trenger nok ikke sa mye lagring
<lolcat> Men skulle gjerne hatt 3tb ekstra
<lolcat> raidet mitt er halvfullt allerede
<lolcat> ma konvertere det til lvm
<lolcat> RoyK: er sanne pci-express kontrollere helt ubrukelig?
<lolcat> Og sa trenger jeg flere molex kabler til psuen min
<RoyK> lolcat: alt er pci express i dag
<RoyK> så bare kjøp noen fra ebukta
<lolcat> Men vil jeg matte betale masse for a fa samme ytelse som pa hovedkortet?
<lolcat> Eller, jeg har vel egentlig ikke veldig mye behov for ytelse
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> kontrollerne på hovedkortet er også på pci express
<RoyK> og snurredisker er trege
<RoyK> så du taper ikke noe på et innstikkskort
<lolcat> Jeg tror jeg max kan fa 11 disker i dette kabinettet etter a ha ekspandert med en icy box
<lolcat> Usikker pa hvordan det er med varme da
<lolcat> 14tb med 2tb disker eller 21tb med 3tb disker
<Malinux> er man litt lur, så har man serveren slik at man kan slippe varmen inn i stua om vinteren og ellers ut et annet sted om sommeren
<Malinux> hihi
<lolcat> fastpris pa strom
<Malinux> mhm
<RoyK> interessert i en brukt WD2011FASS?
<RoyK> wheeho - one node down - redundancy is for cowards
<lolcat> hvilken pris?
<IvarB> noen som har noe erfaring med disse: http://www.getgripgo.com/ ?
<lolcat> IvarB: Jeg fikk lyst pa en
<IvarB> jeg har lyst på flere
<RoyK> natta
<lolcat> Jeg har bare en bil
<lolcat> og en telefon
<lolcat> problemet er bare at android gps suger
<IvarB> de kan fint brukes til tablets også
 * lolcat synes den ser litt liten ut til a holde en Thinkpad
#ubuntu-no 2013-04-19
<Mathias> lolcat: kjøp/"kjøp" tomtom app til android ;p
<IvarB> morn
<pineapplr> morgen :-)
<Mathias> mrn
<pineapplr> Mathias: Følger og rekker! På morgenen
<Mathias> er ca. rundt kl. 14 :p
<pineapplr> Hva? :-P
 * pineapplr har ikke sovet i natt
<Mathias> st opp kl. 3 :p
<Mathias> sto*
<pineapplr> Er våken da? Eller dau? :-P
<Mathias> halvdau
<pineapplr> Har det skjedd noe på nett de siste timene eller? Har ukke hatt nett hjemme
<pineapplr> s/ukke/ikke
<pineapplr> Ok :-)
<Mathias> haha
<pineapplr> De hadde bestilt deler fra usa, men estimert fiksetid var på rundt 3 uker. nå har det passert 3 uker!
<pineapplr> Aner ikke hva de hadde bestilt
<Mathias> vel, eltele har ikje svart
<Mathias> ikke*
<pineapplr> (Forelesning begynner igjen nå...)
<pineapplr> Treghet der igså ja? :-)
<pineapplr> snakkes
<RoyK> http://www.dinside.no/913261/dell-xps-13-developer-edition <-- ser bra ut :)
<Mathias> da har craptopen hentet en gigabyte med oppdateringer, lol
<RoyK> hva slags spekk er det på den "craptoppen"?
<Mathias> intel pentium m @ 1,6 ghz, 1024 mb ram, 32 mb skjermkort
<Mathias> kan vel ikke kalles spekk, er mer bein
<Mathias> er på oppdatering nr. 1379 nå av 1400 eller 1500
<RoyK> wrooom
 * RoyK har MacBook Pro Retina med i7 :D
<Mathias> tror ikke ladaene kan lage "vrooom"-lyden
<Mathias> er mer lyden av en døende harddisk
 * RoyK kjenner godt til diverse harddisklyder ;)
<Mathias> :P
<Mathias> hørt lyden av varmt lager?
<Mathias> skjedd med 3 seagate-disker på rad, er ikke det kos? :P
<Mathias> alltid like mye kos å se på tv når pvr-boksen begynner å ule etter 3 minutter
<RoyK> dårlig kjøling?
<Mathias> nope
<Mathias> kabinettet er tydeligvis lagd med hagle vet du
<Mathias> bare jeg som opplever at .de mirroret til debian er sirup?
<RoyK> http://www.mobili.no/tester/test-samsung-galaxy-xcover-2/?page=2 <-- vaske mobil i vaskemaskina?
<Mathias> det har man gjort minst 2 ganger
<geirha> var den skitten?
<Mathias> er sånn man tar en ordentlig reset :P
<RoyK> Mathias: du kan jo bytte til det svenske speilet
<RoyK> dvs, jeg bruker visst det danske
<RoyK> svenske peker bare til standardserverne
<Mathias> brukte faktisk .no :o
<Mathias> fuckit, installerer ubuntu server på den istedet
<lolcat> .no er det verste jeg vet om
<lolcat> Tenkte a installere apt-mirror eller cacher for a unga pisset
<Mathias> hrmpf
<Mathias> "kernel needed *noe* pae"
<lolcat> Mathias: Ma ha pae for a stotte ram :P fint a ha muligheten a oppgradere!
<Mathias> kan ikke oppgradere shiten i den laptopen noe mer :P
<RoyK> e
<Mathias> e?
<RoyK> bokstaven før f
<geirha> bokstaven etter d?
<Mathias> bokstaven imellom a og å en plass?
<Mathias> nå bootet den ihvertfall :D
<Mathias> en ting jeg hadde likt bedre med ubuntu server installasjonen (net-install) hadde vært at den hadde spurt om all infoen først og så begynt å hente ting og tang
<Mathias> fant ut at den hadde stoppet for å spørre om jeg vil installere oppdateringer automagisk
<geirha> Ordne med "unattended install" da, eller hva det nå heter
<Mathias> noe fancy program som spør alle spørsmålene da?
<geirha> Du fyller vel ut en konfigfil på forhånd eller noe i den dur.
<geirha> Har ikke vært borti det selv med Ubuntu, men mener på det skal være mulig
<Mathias> det jeg mistenkte
 * pineapplr checking if anyone is awake
<RoyK>  
<jo-erlend> RoyK :)
 * jo-erlend har nettopp skrevet noe som han gjerne vil ha feedback på. 
<jo-erlend> http://ubuntuone.com/531rd9LLmYqlHB0RadsbYN
<jo-erlend> tema er forskjellen mellom programvareutviklere og hackere. :)
<pineapplr> jo-erlend: Forskjellen er vel det å skrive en kode og det å forstå prosessen ved kjøring av en binærfil? :P
<pineapplr> jo-erlend: Jeg syns det var bra skrevet, om det betyr noe
<Malinux> er det en motsetning mellom programvareutvikler og hackere?
<pineapplr> :P
<pineapplr> Egg apropos! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYhEbjhhcAg&NR=1&feature=endscreen
<Malinux> binæregg?
<pineapplr> Malinux: http://nagareshwar.securityxploded.com/images/bookofthemonth_march_2009_shellcoders_handbook.jpg
#ubuntu-no 2013-04-20
<RoyK> planen for i kveld: ta et glass vin
<RoyK> møte en sykkelnerd i morra som kan fikse noen hjul og bremser
<RoyK> prøve å få ny-sykkelen på hjul snart
<lolcat> RoyK: Jeg tok *et* glass, naa er det vanskelig a sitte
<Mathias> lolcat: maur i rævA?
<Mathias> herrejesus så mye man måtte installere for å få satt opp xchat, xpra og et theme til xchat på ubuntu server :P
<IvarB> xchat? er ikke det gui greier?
<Mathias> trengte noe som et eksempel :P
<Mathias> så jeg vet at temaet funker
<IvarB> ?
<Mathias> men sliter fortsatt med musa, er en stygg svar X
<Mathias> svart*
<IvarB> lol
<Mathias> men det funker ihvertfall
<Mathias> så nå kan jeg ha gui-stuff kjørende på craptopen :P
<IvarB> hmm du er rar
<Mathias> de printerdriverne f.eks.
<IvarB> du har en laptop med ubuntu server og har først nå installert gui?
<Mathias> eller hvis jeg skal scanne
<IvarB> for å kjøre xchat?
<Mathias> har en laptop og en craptop
<Mathias> craptop fungerer som filserver/server for printer
<Mathias> og et par andre ting som jeg trenger å ha kjørende 24/7 i huset
<IvarB> jaha
<Mathias> og sane hater jo scanneren så den er avhengig av noe hokus pokus fra canon
<IvarB> jo-erlend: har du begynt å leke med molekylær gastronomi? :P
<IvarB> ^^ det han skrev i går/natt
 * Mathias spiser noe
<Mathias> hmm
<Mathias> noen av dere som kan hjelpe meg litt?
<Mathias> sliter fortsatt med musa :\
<IvarB> gå til gynekolog
<Mathias> hahaha
<IvarB> hva er problemet?
<Mathias> stygg svart x på xchat gjennom xpra
 * Mathias prikker borti RoyK
<Mathias> den såkalte saksbehandleren har vel mistet både armer og tastatur :\
<IvarB> hehe
<Mathias> bruker vel nesa til å skrive på et skjermtastatur :P
 * RoyK prikker tilbake
<RoyK> Mathias: erreduvil?
<RoyK> Mathias: om du har problemer med xchat, så bruk irssi :D
<IvarB> eller weechat
<IvarB> xchat er så 1990
<IvarB> oops fant ut at det ble sluppet i 99 :P
<IvarB> jaja
<IvarB> tiden flyr heh
<IvarB> hehe irc relay fra weechat til tablet funker som gull :-D
<Mathias>  jeg har znc>irssi/xchat :P
<Mathias> tenker bare å kjøre en par script og stuff i xchatten :P
<IvarB> tror ikke du skjønner hva jeg mener :P
<IvarB> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ubergeek42.WeechatAndroid
<Mathias> kjedelig, bare å bruke fnotify/nma/irssinotifer med irssi connectbot
<IvarB> Tale til tekst i weechat...
<Mathias> lykke til :P
<Mathias> har prøvd voice2text før
<Mathias> gir jo ikke noen mening i det hele tatt
<Mathias> og av en eller annen grunn blir annenhvert ord "facebook" eller "google"
<IvarB> Du gir ikke mening i det hele tatt :-P ( skrevet mer Voice to Text)
<RoyK> IvarB: det var bitchx før det ;)
<IvarB> stemmer
<RoyK> har weechat innebygget relay?
<IvarB> mhm
<RoyK> neat
<IvarB> I thought so...
<IvarB> relay'er hele klienten også
<IvarB> alle åpne queries osv
<IvarB> alle protokoller
<IvarB> alle kanaler seff
<IvarB> osv
<jo-erlend> IvarB, nei, men jeg synes at det er veldig kult at folk driver med det :)
<Computron_> Hi anyone here?
<pineapplr> Where did you go? - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZjJDpxSrJw
<RoyK> hm... ser ut som at weechat gjør at ting som esc+backspace (ta bort siste ord) ikke funker
<RoyK> hva skal weechat med <esc>?
<xt> weechat bruker ikkje esc
<xt> weechat bruker meta
<xt> det normale er at meta er binda til esc
<xt> så dette høyrest ut som terminalen din som har problem, kanskje?
<RoyK> xt: funker fint i samme terminal i irssi og på kommandolinja ellers
<RoyK> <esc> brukes som erstatning for meta, siden det ikke funker helt fra mac-terminal
<RoyK> men som sagt - <esc> som meta funker fint i alt annet, bare ikke i weechat
<xt> mulig irssi har binda esc+bs, og at readline fikser det i bash?
<xt> og at weechat ikkje har binding for det
<xt> (Default)
<xt> slette ord er ctrl-w for min del
<xt> aldri sett esc+bs
<RoyK> nei, irssi har ikke det. det funker i alt annet
<RoyK> i bash
<RoyK> osv
<RoyK> så problemet er at weechat trapper <esc>
<RoyK> av en eller annen mystisk grunn
<xt> huh? kven som tar imot esc-bs til vanlig då?
<xt> weechat er som sagt ikkje readline
<RoyK> aner ikke hva bash/irssi bruker
<xt> noen må jo ta i mot..
<RoyK> ja
<xt> ja
<xt> Da er vi enige da.
<Computron_> Hi RoyK
<pineapplr> Lurer på om jeg skal slenge opp en linux boks hos bestemoren min, hun har mye bedre linje :)
<lolcat> pineapplr: skaff deg 100mbit?
<pineapplr> lolcat: da må det bli millibit :P
<pineapplr> µbps kanskje
<lolcat> Megabit per sekund
<pineapplr> lolcat: ~600kr/mnd for 4 Mbps! :L
<lolcat> 399,- for 100/100
<lolcat> 279,- for 50/50
<pineapplr> Heldig du :P
<lolcat> 179,- for 20/20
<pineapplr> lolcat: 5G!
<pineapplr> Hver eneste gang det tordner, hver eneste gang det blåser, hver eneste gang det kan være en liten grunn til feil. Så er vi uten nett
<lolcat> 5G?
<pineapplr> Ja, høres det ikke fancy ut? :D
<pineapplr> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/5G
<pineapplr> http://www.directconnect.no/privat/hva-er-5g/ <-- Er vår ISP
<lolcat> "5G er 5,5 Ghz radioteknologi," starter setningen med en logn
<lolcat> 1/10 would not buy
<pineapplr> :) stemmer det ikke?
<lolcat> Nope
<lolcat> 5G er ikke en spesifisert standard
<lolcat> den finnes ikke, det er en teoretisk standard
<pineapplr> SÃ¥ hva er det da de bruker?
<lolcat> WiFi pa en bittelitt hoyere frekvens?
<pineapplr> hehe
<pineapplr> jaok
<pineapplr> :)
<IvarB> tror jeg betaler 350~ for 60mbit
<lolcat> Jeg synes 399,- er svindyrt
<lolcat> Spessielt med en sa ubrukelig isp
<pineapplr> lolcat: Har fast IP for 50 i mnd i tillegg, så totalt 600kr/mnd sånn ca
<pineapplr> svindel?
<lolcat> En fast IP?
<lolcat> eller flere?
<pineapplr> ja, for å satt opp en router i bridge for portforwarding
<pineapplr> å få*
<lolcat> ugh, jeg ville ikke betalt 600kr/mnd for a bruke et NAT
<pineapplr> èn
<pineapplr> lolcat: Men 550 er mye billigere? :P
<lolcat> Jeg har ikke fast IP, men jeg har enna ikke opplevd at IPen endrer seg pa noe som er tilkoblet.
<lolcat> Jeg og jeg har egen IPv4 og IPv6 pa alle maskinene
<pineapplr> nat er fine greier da
<lolcat> Nei, da ma man knote med porter og greier. Na har jeg alt helt apent mot internet
 * pineapplr liker å knote med porter :P
<lolcat> Skriveren min feks, na kan jeg skrive ut uansett hvor i verden jeg er
<pineapplr> Hehe, håper den er sikra :P
<IvarB> kommer utskriften via brevdue da?
<IvarB> bortkasta funksjon imo
<pineapplr> hehe :P
<lolcat> pineapplr: jeg bare har ikke sa veldig mye papir i den :P
<IvarB> lol
<lolcat> Na som filserveren min lever kan jeg jo sette opp cups pa en fornuftig mate
<pineapplr> lolcat: Gi meg det jeg trenger da, så skal jeg få testet skriveren din? :D
<lolcat> Jeg ma bare avbryte min printerjobb
<lolcat> pineapplr: 37.191.210.182 HL-3040CN
<pineapplr> Har den ikke kø system da? :P
<lolcat> Joda, men jeg ba den om a skrive ut fra brevskuffen, da vil den ikke ta imot nye jobber for jeg apner skuffen
<lolcat> bruk farger, har lite svart
<pineapplr> Bare finne driveren
<pineapplr> winblows :)
<pineapplr> Ser ikke ut til at den finner den
<pineapplr> hm
<lolcat> ligger pa nettsidene til brother
<pineapplr> Da gidder jeg ikke, har min egen Brother HL-3260N på rommet
<pineapplr> :-P
<pineapplr> Som ikke er åpen! print i vei! :P
<RoyK> om 5g - 5,5GHz? 802.11ac?
<RoyK> IvarB: symmetrisk? i så fall fra hvem?
<RoyK> jeg betaler vel 550 for 60Mbps symmetrisk fra vikenfiber.no (altibox)
<RoyK> men søplefolka har ikke fått inn ipv6 ennå, så jeg har bare én ip
<pineapplr> Heh, ctrl+u i opera var dårlig kombinasjon for å fjerne en linje chat tekst på facebook
<pineapplr> Familiebursdag om 30 min!
 * pineapplr gruer seg.
<pineapplr> Kake er høydepunktet
<Malinux> wb huayra_ :)
<huayra_> hei Malinux
<huayra_> :)
<Malinux> lenge siden jeg har sett deg her. Alltid koselig å se gamle travere komme innom :)
<lolcat> Malinux: Oyvind?
<lolcat> RoyK: Lynet har iallefall ipv6. Men jeg har ogsa 7 IPv4.
<lolcat> Jeg har litt lyst til aa sette opp orten vpser og sjekke hvor mange jeg kan fa
<Malinux> lolcat: Jeg heter Malin
<lolcat> Ah, jeg tenkte Malin som etternavnet, jeg husker vel feil da.
<Malinux> ja :)
<Malinux> virker som en del jentenavn også er etternavn. Veit om en som heter Line til etternavn
<lolcat> Eller Nora
<lolcat> Hilde
<lolcat> ganske mange
<lolcat> Harddisker er sa komplisert
<RoyK> de bare tryner ;)
<Malinux> lolcat: ja :) Tom Hilde eller noe sånt?
<lolcat> Malinux: jau
<Malinux> :D
<lolcat> ZFS eller XFS folkene sier at lvm er ille
<RoyK> lvm funker
<RoyK> xfs funker på toppen av lvm
<RoyK> zfs funker fint på solaris-ting og fbsd, men ikke så godt på linux
<lolcat> men vil lvm fucke alt ved strombrudd?
<RoyK> nei
<RoyK> det funker
<lolcat> og jeg er litt bekymret for raid5 write holes
<RoyK> joda, det er kjent
<RoyK> men da bør du sette opp en omnios-boks eller noe med zfs
<RoyK> evt fbsd
<RoyK> zfs på linux suger ganske hardt
<lolcat> zfs er vel ikke fleksibelt?
<lolcat> Jeg liker mdadm og lvm siden det gjor det lett a endre antall disker
<RoyK> zfs er ikke spesielt fleksibelt
<RoyK> md lar deg legge til nye disker underveis, zfs har ikke sånt
<lolcat> tror du kan legge til et til raid med zfs
<RoyK> du kan legge til en ny vdev, men det vil ikke la seg balasere
<lolcat> Virker genialt aa ha raid5 + lvm, da kan man bruke bade 2 og 3tb disker
<lolcat> Et med hver type disker, et av mine store problemer var aa bestemme hvilken disker jeg ville bruke
<RoyK> noe vanskelig å bruke disker av forskjellig størrelse
<Malinux> diker med forskjellig størrelse blir i verstefall som å prøve å få et basseng til å passe i en 1.5 liters brusflaske
<RoyK> heh
<Malinux> burde være relativt enkelt å forklare netthastighet til ikke-itfolk om en forklarer det ca sånn her
<Malinux> bassenget med vann, det er internett.
<Malinux> så har man en slange ned til en bøtte
<Malinux> bøtta er pc-en din
<Malinux> slangens tykkelse avgjør hvor raskt du får fyllt opp bøtta (lasta ned) :)
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> og slangen er 10mm, og vannet er grumsete
<geirha> og for å laste opp?
<geirha> øse med en fingerbøl?
<Malinux> geirha: noe sånt...
<Malinux> men poenget er at man ved å bruke andre begrep og ting folk kjenner kan forklare sånt så man forstår det
#ubuntu-no 2013-04-21
<pineapplr> Om noen la merke til en forvirra bmw 3.16 nede ved oslo s der og rundt på grønland, så var det kanskje meg. Ikke lett med konsentrasjon når musikken går på full guffe!
<Mathias> ^^
<pineapplr> haha
<Mathias> om noen noen gang ser en forvirra nerd nedi elektrobutikkene i oslo er det sikkert ikke meg
<pineapplr> Også kjørte jeg til Drammen, da jeg kom til den siste Statoil stasjonen før  Drammen der, så merka jeg at jeg hadde punktert
<pineapplr> Så måtte bytte dekk
<Mathias> sikkert hasjnarkotikasprøytene
<pineapplr> hehe
<pineapplr> ^^
<pineapplr> Ble faktisk tilbudt å kjøpe hasj på karl johan ista
<pineapplr> i sta*
<pineapplr> Sa nei takk :P
<pineapplr> Du skal prøve å kjøre bil på kveldstid i oslo sentrum Mathias :P
<Mathias> pineapplr: da du trekker fram monopolpengene
<Mathias> hvis jeg skal kjøre bil hadde jeg klart å rote meg vekk på en rett vei
<Mathias> uten noen avkjøringer eller noe
<pineapplr> hehe, veiene er ikke akkurat rette nedi gryta der :P
<Mathias> nei, får vel slenge opp icecast og et icecast relay :P
<pineapplr> ice-hvaforno?
<pineapplr> :P
<Mathias> så jeg får hørt på spotifyen på tven
<pineapplr> aha «A GPL streaming media server project[...]»
<pineapplr> Tar kvelden nå tror jeg, så det blir noe igjen av "søndan", snakkes, natta
<Mathias> natta
<Mathias> noen av dere som sitter på litt pythonkunnskaper?
<Mathias> wow, fikk det faktisk til
<Mathias> nå følger jeg meg superstolt
<Mathias> finnes sikkert en sinnsvakt mye lettere måte :P
<Mathias> og btw, Malinux: bedre å sammenligne internett med en skitten og grumsete sjø :P
<Malinux> Mathias: fordi atte?
 * RoyK tror internett best sammenliknes med samfunnet forøvrig
<RoyK> dvs alt av det som finnes av samfunn
<Mathias> Malinux: har du vært på internettet? :P
<Malinux> Mathias: ja
<Malinux> jeg er på internett hver dag
<Mathias> trenger jeg å forklare da? :p
<RoyK> Mathias: inernett bare gjenspeiler hva folk i verden tenker og gjør
<Malinux> antageligvis ikke, men hvordan forklarer du båndbredde med skitten og grumsete sjø?
<RoyK> Malinux: tror han tenker på innholdet, ikke båndbredden
<IvarB> <insert-internet-is-a-series-of-tubes-joke-here>
<Malinux> RoyK: ok, da har han et poeng. Mitt poeng i går var å forklare båndbredde
<RoyK> tja - han har ikke større poeng enn at det er mye gærne folk, og sånt er det ikke stort å gjøre med, med mindre man vil tilbake til tidene der alle som ikke passa perfekt med samfunnsmodellen, ble innlagt
<Malinux> mhm
<RoyK> spise litt, og så ut en tur - par mil på sykkelen i dag, kanskje?
<Mathias> aldri
<lolcat> Hvis jeg gidder a bytte dekk kan jeg jo kjore rundt om kring
<RoyK> bedre med sykkel
<RoyK> men *poff*
<Mathias> hmm, grep monger litt
<Mathias> hva skal til for å få den til å kun spytte ut noe når "<2> !test" dukker opp?
<lolcat> Sweet, mounted filserveren
<IvarB> ?
<Mathias> nå føler jeg meg kul, kan kontrollere spotify via irssi ^^
<lolcat> Kan jeg load balance mellom mine to internettlinjer pa maskinen?
<Mathias> nå spretter RoyK innom og brøler ut et "nei"
<Mathias> eller :P
<lolcat> Jeg har 2x 10/10 linjer, en pa wireless og en med ledning
<Mathias> lolcat: du kan det vel halvveis afaik
<Mathias> sette at f.eks. torrenter går på ene linja og annet på den nadre
<Mathias> andre*
<lolcat> Jeg kan faktisk flytte pcn min fra soverrommet til stuelinjen uten a miste ssh-tilkoblinger eller endre ip
<lolcat> Mathias: Det ville forsavidt fungert
<lolcat> Jeg kan vel bare glemme aa bruke min linje hvis jeg setter opp apt-mirror
<Mathias> da er det et par guider der
<Mathias> der = google
<lolcat> rtorrent kan du definere interface for
<Mathias> mye du kan det med :P
<lolcat> Det er sa surt at XFCE fucker opp med AMT-driveren min
<lolcat> Spill funker fint, men nautilus krasjer hvis jeg drar filer
<lolcat> Bytte til intel sa er den helt stabil
<Mathias> lol
<lolcat> irriterende som faen nar jeg accidentaly drar en fil mens jeg bruker ati skjermkortet og X-krasher
<lolcat> Kan jeg legge til sshfs uzr@37.191.222.61:/raid5 filserver/ i fstab?
<lolcat> sshfs#$USER@far:/projects /home/$USER/far_projects fuse defaults,idmap=user 0 0
<lolcat> Kult
<Malinux> hvordan kan jeg installere pulseaudio 3.0 i ubuntu 12.04 ?
<Malinux> den skal visst ordne problemet med at lyden alltid går ut av sync om jeg pauser en video i vlc
<lolcat> apt-get install?
<lolcat> ./configure; make; make install
<hjd> Malinux: Tja, pakker med 3.0 er tilgjengelig i Raring iallefall (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio). Vet ikke hvor lett det er å få de pluss eventuelle avhengigheter over på 12.04...
<Malinux> hjd: nei, det var det da :)
<Malinux> lolcat: mulig jeg kan kjøre alt fra source, men jeg vil ikke brekke noe
 * Mathias knekker
 * RoyK er ute av form
<Mathias> jeg har en form!
<lolcat> RoyK: Steroider er mer effektive enn trening
<Mathias> serverløfting er mer effektivt en sofasliting
<RoyK> lolcat: steroider er effektivt til så mangt - mer agressjon, avhengighet, osv
<RoyK> tror jeg holder meg til sykkelen
<Malinux> steroider ber for Duke Nukem
<lolcat> RoyK: jeg lk
<lolcat> jeg kjenner folk som er avhengig av trening
<lolcat> Fa folk som slutter a trene permanent
<RoyK> lolcat: joda, men det er *litt* forskjell på å være avhengig av trening og å døtte kroppen full av tvilsomme medikamenter og så bli avhenig av dem
<lolcat> Det er vel det
<lolcat> Har et anstrengt forhold til alkohol selv
<lolcat> lurer pa om jeg bor mine litecoins
<lolcat> Windows 7, ugh
<lolcat> Det er ikke bare a nappe ut harddisken og stikke inn i en annen...
<Mathias> windouche 7
<lolcat> Dama knuste eeepcskjermen
<lolcat> SKulle stappe den inn i latituden min
<lolcat> viser seg a vaere vannskelig
<lolcat> eller tregt
<Mathias> :p
<Mathias> windouche vil aldri bare bytte hw på sparket
<lolcat> "The current repair process cannot be canceled"
<lolcat> Ugh, det blir vel ubuntu da
<Mathias> \o/
<Mathias> vi har kapret enda en maskin
<lolcat> Windows er sa haplost
<Mathias> hapålyst
<lolcat> Hun er helt ubrukelig med datamaskiner, og jeg er sann: "Nei, faen, den maskina di har kreft, jeg vet ikke hvordan man fikser det"
<RoyK> kapret?
<Mathias> kreft? :(
<Mathias> RoyK: jau
<RoyK> hva har du gjort?
<Mathias> vel, lolcat har kreft på maskinene sine
<lolcat> RoyK: Knust skjerm, jeg donerer en av mine laptoper (samler pa Dell Latitude D630), men windows vil ikke boote pa annen hardware
<RoyK> ok
<lolcat> Da tenker jeg ubuntu er et greit alternativ
<lolcat> Skype, firefox, java, flash.
<lolcat> Blir uansett raskere enn eeePCn
<RoyK> jau
<lolcat> og da har jeg enna en unnskyldning for a installere apt-cacher
 * Mathias tar en RoyK
<pineapplr> Mathias: Hvis du skal skaffe deg tilgang til en bedrifts pc eller nettverk kan du slite ned en minnepenn med sterk farge og legge den på sjefens faste parkering. Det viser seg vist at han vil plugge den i maskinen av nysgjerrighet. :-D
<pineapplr> Istedenfor å donere en bolle gratis minnepenner til bedriften
<Mathias> hahahahahaha
<pineapplr> :-P
<Mathias> om jeg absolutt vil ha tilgang har vi noe magisk som heter dumskap-hos-andre-folk
<pineapplr> haha :P
<pineapplr> Moren min hadde hatt en kursleder i noe enkle IT greier, og han hadde brukt metoden tidligere i sitt liv og hatt stor suksess. :P Han hadde jobbet som sikkerhets fyr i komunen tror jeg før han begynte med kurs greier
<pineapplr> Aner ikke hvem det er :P
 * RoyK kurser pineapplr litt om særskriving og sammensatte ord
<pineapplr> hihi
<lolcat> saer skriv ing
<pineapplr> RoyK: Har en laptop foran tastaturet mitt. MÃ¥ henge over den atm
<Computron_> hei
<lolcat> hvem er det trollet?
<pineapplr> lolcat: Tror ha forstår engelsk. Vet ikke hva formålet å være på en norsk-kanal(RoyK) er dog
<pineapplr> RoyK: sukker erter
<RoyK> ja, og sukker biter, det gjør vondt!
<Mathias> ananas biter
<pineapplr> Hah!
<Mathias> sub bjeffer
<RoyK> "tunfisk biter i vann"
<RoyK> farlige tunfisken...
<Mathias> RoyK: tun fisk biter i salt lake city
<Mathias> sur sild
<pineapplr> piraya biter av kjøtt
<pineapplr> ok
<RoyK> så et skilt avbilda "skilt mann drammen" - firma som driver med skilting ;)
<RoyK> eller skiltproduksjon om du vil
<pineapplr> "ok" var til en annen fyr egentlig
<Mathias> ikke sånne som skiller folk? :P
<RoyK> hørtes mer ut som ei kontaktannonse
<geirha> du mener vel skilt pro duksjon
<RoyK> blir ikke så morsomt om man bare deler ord for å dele...
<geirha> :(
<pineapplr> Mathias: http://www.social-engineer.org/framework/Psychological_Principles:_Modes_of_Thinking :-)
<Mathias> hvis du savner følelsen av å sitte på et widerøe-fly og har en subwoofer: søk på "india dubstep" på spotify og velg "india sleeping"
<lolcat> 1Det er sa mye fael dubstep
<Mathias> lolcat: tar gjerne imot tips/spotify-lister
<lolcat> lol @ tv3. Han tjukkeforbudets leder spiser kun sanne knekkebrodcrap. Han klager pa smagodt og sa spiser han ikke normal mat
<lolcat> Mathias: Husker ikke navnet, men hadde en dag jeg spilte youtube-soppel
<IvarB> Computron_: This is the official Ubuntu Norway support channel. Not a free translation service. Please use google translate or similar if you need/want something translated from english to norwegian or vice versa.
<lolcat> IvarB: lol
<IvarB> hvorfor ler du?
<Mathias> IvarB: se de første 3 bokstavene i nicket hans :P
<RoyK> Computron_ har vært på til flere av oss for å be om oversettelser
<lolcat> Han har spurt meg og
<Malinux> Computron_ har spurt meg også. jeg hjalp han, men det virket ikke så ubuntu-relatert
<Malinux> så gidder vel ikke drive med det hele tida
<lolcat> Det burde vaert en #ubuntu-dating
<Mathias> haha :P
<Mathias> jeg oversatte også noe, ser på det som en liten utfordring :P
<lolcat> pga hostmasken hans tror jeg at han er et troll
<Malinux> hihi
<IvarB> det er totalt meningsløst å sitte å oversette ting for han
<Malinux> ja, det gir ikke mening.
<lolcat> Finnes vel verre ting a bruke tiden pa
<Mathias> lolcat: vente på at w7 booter f.eks.
<lolcat> Da jeg var i Texas og hang med irc-folk satt jeg flere timer oppa tvreolen til hun jeg bodde hos
<Malinux> satt du i reolen?! :)
<lolcat> 50% alkohol i kentucky burbon gjorde den kvelden litt surrealistisk
<lolcat> Malinux: oppaa
<lolcat> Sa fjernsynet var under meg
 * Mathias har også fjernsyn på gode dager ^^
<IvarB> hvem faen sier "fjernsyn" i 2013?
<IvarB> det er lol
<lolant> Jeg er i mot fremmedord
<Mathias> IvarB: folk født før det 15., århundret
<lolant> SÃ¥ jeg bruker konsekvent fjernsyn
<Mathias> det snek seg inn et komma der
<IvarB> lolant: er du i slekt med f00f?
<lolant> IvarB: Jeg tror ikke det. Hvordan det?
<Mathias> IvarB: han er john^ på hasjnarkotikategn-ænn-ænn-æff
<lolant> Men hvem er f00f?
<Mathias> skrekkeksempel, vi trenger ikke gå mer inn på det
<IvarB> tror dere er samme fyren
<IvarB> kan ikke huske å ha sett deg her før f00f forsvant?
<IvarB> empirisk bevis på... noe :P
 * Mathias henter fiskestanga
<lolant> Jeg har brukt mange nick her, men ikke f00f
<Malinux> er ikke f00f- han der RTFM fra itavisen?
<Malinux> altså itavisens forum
<lolant> xae8koo, lol-trebokstavsdyr, energY, debian, osv
<lolant> IvarB: Du kan jo se hvor lenge lolcat har vært registrert
<lolant> det er en stund
<RoyK> lolant: I all pedagogikk er det essensielt at pensum presenteres intelligibelt. Det er et elementært imperativ for alle pedagoger å unngå eksessiv anvendelse av idiomer med xenotyp etymologi. I de fleste tilfeller eksisterer adekvate og relevante synonymer på norsk.
<Mathias> RoyK: kunne du joinet en windowskanal og sagt det der? da hadde du hørt mange smell
<lolant> RoyK: Ja, og å studere pedagogikk er jo min dygd.
<Malinux> Mathias: på windowskanalene, når du joiner, så får du. Er du sikker på at du vil joine nå?
<Mathias> høhø
<Mathias> er vel også så man må /j -YES i irssi :p
<lolant> Lurer på hva orange lys på switchen betyr
<RoyK> lolant: det handler ikke om pedagogikk, men å kunne snakke norsk :)
<lolant> Er det et argument mot å bruke ordet "fjernsyn"?
<RoyK> lolant: sikkert at noe er feil - er det en sånn du kan logge inn på med ssh eller noe, så kan du greit finne ut av hva som er feilen
<lolant> Jeg kjenner pretensiøse personer som insiterer på å snakke særnorsk
<RoyK> lolant: nei, det er et argument *for* å bruke norske ord, om det var til meg du stilte spørsmålet
<lolant> RoyK: bra, jeg vil fortsette å bruke fjernsyn
<lolant> Jeg lurer på om det er skriveren som er orange.
<RoyK> tror ikke jeg har sett en oransje skriver
<lolant> Lyset til porten som skriveren bruker i switchen er orange
<RoyK> mulig den bare er på 100Mbps
<Mathias> lolcat: hvilken produsent? :P
<lolant> Brother
<Mathias> kan være alt fra "OK, jeg fant noe" til "ok, vi er på 10/100 mbit"
<lolant> Switchen er D-Link
<RoyK> sannsynligvis bare 100Mbps om svitsjen er gigabit
 * Mathias går bort
<lolant> D-Link DSG1224T
<lolant> dgs kanskje
<RoyK> de fleste svitsjer gir forskjellig farge utfra båndbredde
<lolant> Jeg har litt lyst til å bytte den ut, den bråker så jævlig.
<Mathias> dlinken eller broren?
<lolant> d-linken
<Mathias> forståelig
<Mathias> WRT54GL!
<Mathias> høhøhøhø
<RoyK> småsvitsjer koster jo ikke stort
<RoyK> Mathias: det er ikke en svitsj :)
<Mathias> du får kjøpe et par gamle svitsjer fra multihost
<lolant> Den jeg har nå har 24 porter og to porter til fibermoduler
<Mathias> vet de har massevis av gammelt utstyr liggende
<Mathias> lolcat: eller så sjekker du ut routerboard sine råtasser
<RoyK> lolant: store svitsjer har jo mye cpubruk og sånt, og trenger kjøling
<RoyK> lolant: trenger du ikke en "managed" svitsj, så stikk på enkjøp og finn noe ræl
<Mathias> så lenge du unngår dlink da :P
<Mathias> og mensen/jensen
<RoyK> funker det òg
<lolant> RoyK: Den burde bare klokke ned, den har jo ikke nevneverdig med overføring. Fjernsynet, skriveren, og playstationen har jo nesten ingen båndbreddebruk
<RoyK> stort sett laga på samma fabrikker alt sammen
<lolant> Jeg vil ha en som støtter dd-wrt.
<Mathias> RoyK: må være noen ubrukelige fabrikker da :P
<RoyK> lolant: store svitsjer er ikke laga for å ikke bråke
<lolant> Men jeg vil ikke ha dhcp, eller nat eller noe sånt.
<Mathias> når du klarer å få en svitsj til å knele totalt etter en kvart youtube-film
<RoyK> de er laga for å stå i serverrom hvor bråk ikke har noe å si, mens kjøling har alt å si
<lolant> Dama sin pc dreper d-link ruteren i hytt og pine
<RoyK> (evt i hytt og vær)
<RoyK> (eller død og pine)
<RoyK> kontaminasjoner er søppel
<lolant> Aldri hørt hytt og vær før
<Mathias> i *insert /dev/random-statement*
<RoyK> det heter "i hytt og vær" eller "død og pine", men disse har kontaminert til "i hytt og pine", noe som ikke gir mening
<lolant> Jeg liker ikke begrepet "gir mening"
<RoyK> liker du bedre "makes sense"?
<Mathias> cd sense && ./configure && make sense && sudo make install
<RoyK> make: *** No rule to make target `sense'.  Stop.
<lolant> Det virker som en dårlig engelsk oversettelse
<Mathias> hva er det som mangler nå? :P
<lolant> RoyK: Så løsningen er vel å skaffe meg serverrom og termineringstang
<RoyK> lolant: nei, det er en fin oversettelse :)
<Mathias> lolant: eller en fryseboks
<RoyK> lolant: enten det, eller en liten svitsj av ett eller annet slag.
<lolant> Ville vært en god unnskyldning for å rømme landet. "Switchen bråkte for mye, flyttet til Texas"
<RoyK> har en liten juniper-sak på jobb, 16 porter eller så, støtte for fibertilkobling og full management, uten vifte, diger kjøleribbe bakpå
<Mathias> jau
<Mathias> RoyK: "plass for å steke bacón"
<RoyK> lolant: tror svitsjen bråker like mye i texas ;)
<RoyK> Mathias: tja - det blir ikke *så* varmt, dvs, har ikke testa alle porter med PoE, mulig det blir litt varmt med det
<lolant> RoyK: I Texas har dama mi råd til å bo en plass som er stor nok til serverrom. I Norge har hun ikke det.
<RoyK> lolant: opp til deg :)
<RoyK> men lønningene er nok noe lavere der også
<lolant> Hun har vel $5000 i måneden. Vi har vel samlet inntekt på 25000nok her nå, så det blir faktisk mer.
<lolant> Men hvis jeg begynner å jobbe blir det vel 36-40000
<RoyK> opp til deg :)
<RoyK> hva jobber hun med?
<lolant> Hun har studert computer science. Nå skal hun jobbe med det. Jeg aner ikke hva det innebærer. Kjæresten min i Norge jobber i barnehage
<Mathias> lolant: du får klone deg selc
<Mathias> selv*
<lolant> Verden har nok med en
 * Malinux skal teste ut boootcamp
<lolant> Malinux: bootcamp?
<Malinux> lolant: ja
<lolant> Malinux: hvor? NÃ¥r?
<lolant> Jeg trenger noe som er mindre angstfremkallende en sofaen min.
<Malinux> lolant: en jeg kjenner som skal ha wintendo på macen sin
<Malinux> lolant: hva med lenestol?
<skandix> morn
<RoyK> aften
<lolant> Malinux: Har ikke plass, kanskje en kontorstol
<Malinux> lolant: om sofaen din er angsfremkallende. hiv sofaen og du skulle ha mer enn god nok plass til en lenestol
<lolant> Jeg tror ikke sofaen er roten til problemene
<Malinux> lolant: det tror ikke jeg heller ;) om du får angst av sofaen så er det nok andre ting som plager deg
<Malinux> men lykke til i alle fall
#ubuntu-no 2014-04-17
<Malinux_> Da er det ny versjon i dag da :)
<hjd> Malinux_: \o/
<Malinux_> Weee :D
<Malinux_> 14.04
<hjd> Noen som har fått med seg om de har annonsert navnet for U-serien, forresten?
<hjd> Det pleier jo å dukke opp like før release. Kanskje alt har blitt forskøvet litt med tanke på at det er påske?
<Malinux_> U-serien? ah, nei, jeg vet ikke
<Malinux_> Jeg hadde håpet på noe slikt som united unicorn eller noe jeg :) :p
<geirha> Unseen (pink) Unicorn
<geirha> Hadde fått min stemme
<Malinux_> det er en enda bedre en, siden ingen har sett den :)
#ubuntu-no 2014-04-18
<Malinux_> noen som har oppgradert til 14.04 enda?
<Malinux_> jeg tror jeg venter til 14.04.1
<Malinux_> på desktopen
<Malinux_> serveren får nok aldri 14.04
<IvarB> heh
<IvarB> er jo LTS jo :P
<skandix> :P
<dr0> Skal prøve den siste ubuntuen i en vm nå
<Malinux_> IvarB: ja, men 12.04 er jo støttet til etter 16.04 er lansert
<Malinux_> så neste serveren får er nok 16.04
<Malinux_> ellers får den jo kjerna da
<skandix> husker når jeg brukte ubuntu 8.04
<skandix> good times
 * IvarB husker lengre tilbake ...
<IvarB> ndiswrapper... *grøss
<Malinux_> ja :S
<Malinux_> det virket, men det er jo ingen god løsning
<Malinux_> jeg brukte ndiswrapper på 6.10
<huayra_> jeg husker da compiz/2d-3d desktop var noe nytt og det var flere obskure repoer og kommandoer som måtte til for å kunne få desktopen til å gå rundt og rundt...
<huayra_> wmaker i 14.04 er fint og raskt som alltid :)
<huayra_> merket også at unity var ganske kjapt nå. Føler fremdeles at den er i veien for meg... Gnome 3 virket interessant også
<huayra_> Maskinen her har overlevd alle oppdateringer siden 7.04... men holdt meg til LTS oppdateringer siden 10.04
<huayra_> overraskende hvor smooth det er gått, egentlig
<skandix> http://www.spacex.com/webcast/
#ubuntu-no 2014-04-19
<Mathias> hvem er det som er offisiell kontaktperson for ubuntu-no?
<Malinux> ingen
<Mathias> tenkte å få satt igang hjulene til en ubuntu-stand på tg15
<Malinux> Jeg syntes det er en god ide :) Tenker du å ha en laptop eller noe og demonstrere 14.04 ?
<Malinux> Kanskje det hadde vært noe å fått på plass neste år også?
<Malinux> Lage en stand er ikke veldig vanskelig :)
<Malinux> bra initiativ Mathias :)
<Mathias> ser at det mangler linux-stands her :P
<Mathias> friprog er på scenen atm
<Mathias> friprog har ubuntu-screenshot :o
<Malinux> :)
<Malinux> burde gå an å få tak på Ubuntu-bannere eller noe?
<Malinux> kanskje ikke i år men
<hjd> Mathias: friprog-senteret?
<Mathias> hjd: jeg er på tg
<hjd> Mathias: Ja det fikk jeg med meg, hvordan er det der i år?
<hjd> Jeg lurte mer på "friprog er på scenen", som i noen fra friprog-senteret er der eller...?
<Mathias> var der ja
<Malinux_> der datt man ut
<Mailnux> hm
<Malinux> Hvordan ville dere oversatt dette slagordet? http://design.ubuntu.com/
<Malinux> The Ubuntu Brand Guidelines exist so we can all communicate Ubuntu with the same precision we use to make it.
<Aeyoun> Malinux: “Ikke kødd med en god ting.”
<Malinux> heh
<Malinux> men oversette setningen til Norsk
<Malinux> den kan jo sikkert forklares slik
<Aeyoun> Malinux: “Ubuntus rettningslinjer for Ubuntu merkevaren er til for å kommunisere Ubuntu like presist som vi lager det.”
<Aeyoun> Trykksett Ubuntu and you’re good to go.
<Malinux> ja :) har laget sånt gruppebilde på facebook-gruppa
<Malinux> men synte ikke ovrsettingsforslaget til en der inne virket rett
<Malinux> samtidig merker jeg at jeg ikker er helt stødig selv, så da spør jeg flere
<Malinux> men jeg ville kanskje skrevet Ubuntu-merkevaren
<Malinux> da Ubuntu merkevaren bir særskrivingsfeil?
<Aeyoun> Det er vel strengt tatt “merkevaren Ubuntu”.
<Aeyoun> Whatever. Ingen kommer da til å lese dette.
 * Aeyoun being one who actually do read brand guidelines on occasions
<Malinux> :) ja, det var det jeg stusset over, da jeg også mener det er meningen at det er Ubuntu som er merkevaren, ikke retningslinjene :)
<Malinux> men jeg bytter om på ubuntu og merkevaren og jeg tror vi er i boks :)
<Aeyoun> Woho!
<Aeyoun> Malinux: hva er formålet med teksten, egentlig?
<Malinux> oversette fra denne: http://design.ubuntu.com/
<Malinux> for så å bruke den som gruppebilde på ubuntu-no på facebook
<Aeyoun> For markedsførere av Ubuntu i Norge?
<Malinux> det kan man jo si ja
<Aeyoun> ...
<Aeyoun> Know your audience :-P
<Malinux> kanskje drite i slagordet :)
<Malinux> og bare ha resten
<Aeyoun> Jupp.
<Aeyoun> Malinux: Kanskje finne på noe eget for Norge?
<Malinux> Det er jo også en bedre ide faktisk
<Aeyoun> Malinux: "Designet for norske forhold." En favoritt i bilbransjen.
<Malinux> hihi :)
<Malinux> den var jo kul
<Aeyoun> Malinux: det er faktisk "som designet for norske forhold". ;-p
<Aeyoun> SÃ¥ egentlig ikke, men det passer i reklamen.
<Aeyoun> Passende her også.
<Malinux> ikke sant :) jeg bruker den jeg. JEg likte den så godt, ironien og alt oppi det :)
<Aeyoun> De kaller meg: slagordmannen!
<Malinux> hvem er de?
<slagordmannen> dem. ehm. der borte.
 * Malinux er stolt av å presentere for nye lesere. Den berømte Slagordmannen
<dr0> :P
<Aeyoun> dr0: Du er bare misunnelig.
<Mathias> ordslagmannen
<Mathias> mannordslag, ordmannslag?
<Aeyoun> Mannen med slagordene.
<Aeyoun> postfix er og blir en evig pine. Hvor ofte trenger de å endre alle konfigurasjonsswitchene egentlig?
<IvarB> De gjør det kun for å gi inntrykk at de faktisk utvikler det :P
<Aeyoun> Tydeligvis.
 * IvarB irriterer seg over religions-påvirkningen av matbutikker rundt såkalte "høytider"
<IvarB> stengt nesten sammenhengende i 5 dager
<IvarB> heia norge
<Aeyoun> IvarB: Gud er tross alt med deg.
<IvarB> ja jøss
<Mathias> IvarB: du vet hvor du bor
 * Mathias gjør uheldigvis ikke det
<Aeyoun> therichdicksnapsnap@yahoo.com vil virkelig sende epost gjennom serveren min. Over 500 blokkerte requests siste to timene. o.O
<Malinux> religion er opium til folket, men det begynner å bli slått store sprekker i det. Nå er det Paradise hotell som er opium for folket
<Malinux> kanskje
<Aeyoun> Malinux: IRC er også et opiat.
<Mathias> irc er verre enn heroin :P
<skandix> jesus er min rus
<skandix> :P
<skandix> neida
<skandix> lol
<Mathias> jesrus
<skandix> Mathias:  kan være enig i den at irc er veldig avhengighets skapene
<Mathias> _ekstremt_
<Mathias> ikke er det barebare å slutte heller
<skandix> hehe
<Mathias> får jo abstinenser
<skandix> jaa.
<skandix> merker det i grunn selv
<skandix> husker når jeg lå å riksen i fjor helt i svima.
<skandix> og ikke irc.
<Malinux> Aeyoun: det kan du ha rett i
<Aeyoun> Dette er forøvrig slettes ikke #offtopic. :)
<IvarB> hysj!
<IvarB> #ubuntu-no-offtopic .... se hva som skjer..
<Aeyoun> For alle dere med en herlig liten Linux-tjener eller en VPN hjem eller hva det nå enn måtte være: Uptime Robot gir free checks hver 5 minutt. https://uptimerobot.com
<Aeyoun> Bare en liten reklame. ;-) Har lenge brukt Pingdom, men det ble dyrt i lengden for hva jeg fikk igjen. Pick of the day.
<skandix> pingdom er dyrt
<Aeyoun> skandix: svenskene vet å ta seg betalt.
<skandix> mhm
<skandix> denne var fin
<skandix> greit å ha for å overvåke serverene mine
<skandix> hehe
<skandix> har en adresse som peker ut om WWW så blir greit å se hvordan dette funker
<skandix> greit til jobb au
<skandix> oh hoy.
#ubuntu-no 2014-04-20
<Malinux> Hm... Jeg prøvde å installere kernel 3.11 på laptopen som kjører 12.04
<Malinux> krøll med nvidia
<Malinux> har nå gått tilbake til 3.8 igjen, fortsatt problemer
<Malinux> starter jeg nvidia-settings får jeg melding om: You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<Malinux> mulig jeg får den opp nå med dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<Malinux> fikk ingen feilmeldinger på det
<Malinux> i alle fall
<Malinux> jepp
<Malinux> men da får jeg evt. bare kjøre 3.8-kjerna
<Aeyoun> Malinux: Prøv en Live CD som kjører 3.10? For å se om det fungerer i et litt «renere» miljø.
<Malinux> Aeyoun: det kan man jo, om jeg får installert nvidia-drivere med live-cd da
<Aeyoun> Det forutsetter bare mye minne. Óg det har vel alle idag?
<Malinux> jeg har 4GB
<Malinux> etter en installasjon av nvidia-driveren må man reboote
<Malinux> med mindre det er nok å logge ut og inn da
<Aeyoun> Malinux: bør være nok å force-restarte X?
<Aeyoun> Lutt usikker.
<Aeyoun> Du kan jo lage en LiveCD med en skrivbar partisjon.
<Malinux> går an å teste ja
<Malinux> men blir nok ikke i dag. Skal i bursdag etterpå kl 14 :)
<Aeyoun> do-release-upgrade :)
<Malinux> blir ikke 14.04 på laptopen før 14.04.1 :)
<Malinux> så 24. juli tidligst
<IvarB> ?
<Aeyoun>  Malinux: Hvorfor vente så lenge?
<Malinux> fordi jeg ikke orker å forholde meg til småfeil
<Malinux> og det er da 14.04.1 lanseres
<IvarB> hehe
<IvarB> med nye feil ;)
<Aeyoun> ...
<Aeyoun> Du henger liksom i entusiastkanalen. :P
<IvarB> :P
<Aeyoun> Malinux gikk nå ned 28 geekpoints.
<Malinux> pøh. hvem bryr seg om geekpoints
<Aeyoun> Geeks?
<Aeyoun> No badges for you! :P
<Aeyoun> RSS specen sier spesifikt at alt må være HTTP. Ikke lov med HTTPS. Snakk om utdatert galskapsspec.
<IvarB> hehe
<IvarB> alt burde være https
<IvarB> Er vel påtide noen lager RSSS da
<IvarB> :P
<Aeyoun> >.<
<Aeyoun> Jeg legger dette i skuffen min over "grunner RSS suger balle i forhold til Atom".
<Malinux> hvor mange geekpoints mister man når man holder seg til lts?
<Malinux> 20 pr utgivelse? 10? 15?
<Aeyoun> 2 per dag.
<skandix> ugh, god moorgen
<Malinux> Aeyoun: ok. da er jeg i minus
#ubuntu-no 2015-04-13
<RoyK> Malinux: fikk du til vhs rip? med bare usb-tv-dingsen?
<Malinux> jepp, men da gikk jeg opp på kernel 3.19, men mulig det skal gå med 3.18 også
<Malinux> valgte video camera i stedet for analog tv som input i vlc
<Malinux> og wii-en var stilt inn på 480i i stedet for 576i, slik at det forklarer hvorfor jeg måtte stille den på ntsc for å fange noe opp, men rettet det opp i wii-en
<Malinux> så det så
<RoyK> ...så da er det bare å sette igang med å rippe for å bli kvitt VHS-driten en gang for alle? ;)
<shazzr> Malinux: Hvilken USB-tv-dings har du?
<Malinux> shazzr: jeg har Fushicai USBTV007 Video Grabber
<Malinux> er denne jeg kjøpte: http://www.ps.no/LIFEVIEW-Not-Only-TV-Video-Editor-USB-Deluxe--Audio-Video-grabber/cat-p/c/p10624692
<geirha> hihi, post-it med passord på veggen ... under tv-intervju :)
<geirha> http://e24.no/digital/denne-giganttabben-gjorde-at-is-klarte-aa-hacke-fransk-tv-stasjonen/23433691
<RoyK> geirha: *flire* :D
<hjd> http://act.osdc.no/osdc2015no/ Open source konferanse i Oslo om ca. en måned. :) Bla. egne spor for Perl og Qt.
#ubuntu-no 2015-04-18
<Aeyoun> Vinn en Raspberry Pi 2 denne helgen. http://www.tek.no/artikler/konkurranse-vinn-en-raspberry-pi-2/185812
<RoyK> Aeyoun: en kollega prøvde å skrive ut ei webside med opera og oppdaga at den kom med fulle lenker der det bare var lenka til ting - er det mulig å skru av det?
<Aeyoun> RoyK: Det er nettsiden som bruker denne teknikken, http://davidwalsh.name/optimize-your-links-for-print-using-css-show-url
<RoyK> ah - takk
<Aeyoun> Tror mine egne nettsider gjør det samme, men via fotnoter. Mener å ha implementert det på et tidspunkt.
<Aeyoun> RoyK: kan fjernes via developer tools, men -- mye arbeid for lite gains (om ikke URLene dekker en hel side alene)
<RoyK> s/gains/nytte/ ? ;)
<Aeyoun> Print ut en webside å gi den til noen.
<Aeyoun> How would they know where the blue one leads?
<RoyK> er ikke alltid du trenger lenkene, da
<RoyK> uansett fånyttig å trykke på papiret
<Aeyoun> Neida, du kan oppsøke de om du vet hvor de peker.
<RoyK> og hvor mange gjør det etter et møte? knaste inn lenka fra papiret?
<Blueking> hva heter uekte ip6v versjonen  6rd ?
<skandix> morn
<RoyK> Blueking: det er ikke noe "uekte" med 6rd - det er bare en måte å kjøre ipv6 over ipv4-infrastruktur
#ubuntu-no 2015-04-19
<Malinux-> må også sette opp bitlbee igjen :)
<Malinux> så tar jeg apache og får opp bloggen og sånt etterpå. håper jeg da :)
<Malinux> også skal jeg sette til write-mostly på snurrisen også
<RoyK> det står på
<RoyK> md4 : active raid1 sdb1[2](W) sda1[0]
<Malinux> hm
#ubuntu-no 2016-04-21
<blaamann> Endte opp med å kjøpe en Acer REVO mer eller mindre på impuls. Setter den opp nå.
<blaamann> Må vist slå av UEFI på denne.
<blaamann> Lubuntu Daily Image 16.04
<blaamann> Trødløs mus og tastatur samt hdmi mot TV funker fint under installasjon.
<blaamann> 'Erase entire disk'
<blaamann> GÃ¥r som et olja lyn dette her.
<blaamann> (som om ikke lyn er raske nok i utgangspunktet)
<blaamann> Voila, ferdig.
<blaamann> SÃ¥nn er det med SSD.
<blaamann> Reboot.
<RoyK> blaamann: trenger ikke daily lenger ;)
<Mathias> blaamann: hvorfor skru av uefi?
<RoyK> Mathias: kanskje noier om at noen kjører en rm -rf / som root? ;)
<RoyK> løsninga på et er jo å montere /boot/efi ro
<RoyK> noe som får cron-apt et al. til å klage litt, men er jo bare å kjøre manuelle oppdateringer, evt mikke litt med sudo
<Mathias> eller bare ha en kopi
<Mathias> noe man bør ha, uansett :p
<RoyK> Mathias: heh - #rm -fr /boot ; reboot ;) - *borte*
<RoyK> murstein igjen
<kilonux> hei folkens
<kilonux> pc datt ned paa gulvet
<kilonux> hd spratt ut
<kilonux> og naa :
<kilonux>  denne meldinga:
<kilonux> Reebot and select proper Boot device
<kilonux> god natt da
#ubuntu-no 2016-04-22
<blaamann> Mathias: Fulgte først installasjonene med UEFI valgt, men dette funka ikke. Dvs ved reboot fikk jeg den vanlige manglende boot device meldinga. Kunne sikkert problemløst mer, men mangla tid (var på reisefot).
<RoyK> Mathias: !topic :)
<vgrd> Skulle ikke Telegram programmet være en del av 16.04?
<elzapp> Hmmf. Regression
<Mathias> blaamann: dell du har?
<Mathias> RoyK: jada jada
* Mathias changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: Velkommen til Ubuntu-no || Still spørsmål du lurer på her, men vær tålmodig og vent på svar || Denne kanalen er offentlig logget || For ulogget og uformell prat #ubuntu-no-offtopic || Husk at vi er underlagt Ubuntus regler for oppførsel:  http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/conduct || 16.04 Har kommet!
<blaamann> Mathias: Nei, en Acer REVO Build http://www.acer.com/ac/da/DK/content/model/DT.B2AEQ.002
<blaamann> Hovedoppgave er å være server for SSH tunnel når jeg er på reise. Men er koblet til TV'n også så den brukes litt til Youtube på TV'n.
#ubuntu-no 2016-04-23
<Mathias> blaamann: ah
<Mathias> på dell-en min må jeg bare trykke på en tast så hopper den til rett bootdevice
<Mathias> den er litt funky på uefi
<winb> I software har jeg en oppgradering som aldri forsvinner. Har alle dette ?
<winb> I nye 16.04 LTS
<Mathias> sjekk med apt-get
<Mathias> kan være at du trenger en dist-upgrade
<Mathias> eventuelt en install -f
<winb> Var en dist-upgrade ja
#ubuntu-no 2018-04-20
<dagb> noen her som p.t. bruker en 4G ruter i bridge mode og derigjennom får en public IPadresse via 4G på utstyr innenfor 4G-dingsen?
